# 2022 Kansas Thread



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

So maybe to get this baby rolling, since no sheds to post yet…lets post some pics about what y’all do for a hobby in the off season.

We go on the road and tour with a bunch of bands as Roadies. Heres a couple pics with our friends from Whiskey Myers, Cody Jinks, and the Read Southall Band.


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

Good stuff man!

I enjoyed my first trip out there. Hopefully get drawn again this year, if not, then I’ll be back the next!

Can’t really shed hunt effectively in Florida. So hunting leads straight into fishing. And a lot of time spent with the family to make up for my hunting season absence. We live on a creek that leads to the river and near the coast. Lots of boating, sandbars, and beach days. Late summer I draw for gators and try to kill a couple before deer hunting comes back in.




































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

In for the content. Got the house in Kansas booked already for two weeks in 2022 and will have fingers crossed for the draw. 
Little hard water dinner catching and fat tire trail riding are some of my off-season hobbies. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Anyone seeing shed bucks yet? I haven’t seen one. Last year I had a few deer start in December including a really big 8 pointer. He is still holding now. I have been wondering if the same deer shed around the same time each year.

I was pretty shocked but the majority of my deer shed their velvet on the same day the last two years.


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice, love some specks! We get them pretty good in the creek I live on, starting next month they’ll start getting good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Other than my family (wife and 3 kids) these are my off-season hobbies. Along with helping out on the family cattle ranch.
 















Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Waiting forever for a tacoma trail I ordered months ago for my hunting vehicle. Hope I can afford it in this ever increasing economy when it finally gets here.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

When not doing stuff with my kids my two main hobbies are playing music with Sunset Sinners and riding motorcycles. And I have no idea how I didn't put this together before but thread author Jerm is music celebrity in Kansas and the region!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Just fishing any more


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Pulled my last trail cam today. This guy has some potential.
















Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Dang! He's got some mass, doesn't he?  Hope you can find his sheds this Spring and then see him again in the Fall.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

KSNimrod said:


> When not doing stuff with my kids my two main hobbies are playing music with Sunset Sinners and riding motorcycles. And I have no idea how I didn't put this together before but thread author Jerm is music celebrity in Kansas and the region!



Dang man...been seeing and enjoying your posts for years and never put it together either...so we share more interests than just hunting!!
Thanks for the kind words...krazy the places live music can take a man...Yep we get around in the music industry...we did 112 total shows in 2021...and a bunch of the plans for 2022. 
And let me say it again Sunset Sinners ROCK!!


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Dafis said:


> Just fishing any more
> View attachment 7542516
> View attachment 7542532
> View attachment 7542533


Damn those are some nice blues!!!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Im in... 
In Deming NM, 1 night in a Holiday Inn, tomorrow will be moving to a wall tent, base camp. Invited to help spot for a couple bowhunters, the Florida Mountains, for the Persian species of Ibex.
They say its the toughest hunt in North America.. from what ive seen.. i can believe it. Theres about 3200ft of rock here. Hope to be packing one out in a few days.
The snakes wont be out, but the place is full of Cougars.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

zmax hunter said:


> Im in...
> In Deming NM, 1 night in a Holiday Inn, tomorrow will be moving to a wall tent, base camp. Invited to help spot for a couple bowhunters, the Florida Mountains, for the Persian species of Ibex.
> They say its the toughest hunt in North America.. from what ive seen.. i can believe it. Theres about 3200ft of rock here. Hope to be packing one out in a few days.
> The snakes wont be out, but the place is full of Cougars.
> View attachment 7545153



Thats kool man! Be safe!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

In for all of the pictures you care to post zmax. I like seeing other parts of the country.

Had a new one show up on the last day of buck season. I don't know if he'll stick around for the winter or go back to his home range, Maybe the wheat will be some influence. He's already got me excited for next fall.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hawkfarm said:


> In for all of the pictures you care to post zmax. I like seeing other parts of the country.
> 
> Had a new one show up on the last day of buck season. I don't know if he'll stick around for the winter or go back to his home range, Maybe the wheat will be some influence. He's already got me excited for next fall.


That’s a beaut Clark!!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Watched numerous animals run across the center of this pic..r to l.. 
Im about 700y south of our base camp, gained 400ft in elevation. Spotting


----------



## Cbump911 (Dec 14, 2021)

Hope to chase some turkey in Kansas this spring.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went out coyote calling Sunday morning. Just started to get into it some last year and shot my first coyote last year. What a rush it was.

Got set up at 9:30 and within 3 minutes had a yote come in. The problem was my shot is to my left. I was on the ground and my gun resting on my sticks. I was in a hedgerow. He came down the hedgerow on the other side (downwind side).He stepped in front of me at 5 yards! I couldn't move. He stood there for a few seconds watching my decoy in the cut bean field. He then took off after the decoy. He got about 5 yards from it and realized it was a fake and took off. I took a running shot at him but missed.

Went about 300 yards down the hedgerow and set up again. In 5 minutes I had a bobcat come jogging through the snowy bean field. He sat down in the field 30 yards from me, about 10-15 yards from the decoy. I had the crosshairs on him/her for several minutes and let him go. I videoed him with my phone instead.

Here's the funny part. I've always wanted to shoot a bobcat during archery season. So, about a week ago I took and passed the Kansas Furbearers Coarse and got my certificate. Now, I had that opportunity but let it go haha! Oh well, it sure was fun.


----------



## Cbump911 (Dec 14, 2021)

Any type of hunt where you call the animal in are the most exciting for me. Sounds like an awesome time.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Had a great day.. hunter had a close encounter.
Still just in awe over the agility of these creatures.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hoping for a better 2022. We had new WIHA open up pretty close to our property a few years ago and the difference in the deer numbers and quality has been disheartening. The property has been pounded by locals the last 3 weeks of bonus season. I can’t imagine why someone would hunt a field with so few does, unless they don’t give a rip about the deer numbers, because it’s just another public spot to them. We haven’t had a buck worth chasing on our place the last two years. I don’t think all the deer are getting shot, but they sure get educated real quick and head for greener pastures.
If you can’t beat ‘em then join ‘em they say. I’ll be hitting public really hard next fall. I’ll spend the next month and a half preparing sets. After hunting public this last year, I’ve seen I’ll have to lower my expectations some, but that doesn’t mean hunting still can’t be fun. After all, a ton of public hunters seem to be happy shooting 130” bucks, so I should be able to do the same.


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

I’ll be putting in again for this year, hoping to draw but I’m not gonna hold my breath, record number of applicants last year just means that many more guys with a point for this year. Last year was my first year ever hunting Kansas. I hunted public and had a rough trip, ended up coming home empty handed, ready to try it again though!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I've had three bucks shed during the cold snap over the last few days. One was the old monarch, 6-7 years old. He's got a huge body, but his rack will never be huge. I've got one shed of his from each of the last two years, opposite sides. Not enough bucks have shed yet to make it worth while to bust out bedding areas. I'm keeping my eyes on the wheat fields. The buck with the severed hamstring is surprisingly still around, especially given the number of coyotes we have. Our neighbor had a trail cam pic last week of a coyote carrying a calf head. And one young shed buck has what Pratt called foot rot, his front hoof is very swollen and he's already lost one of his pads. He'll end up limping on a stump if the coyotes don't get him first. He can still jump a fence with ease. I've had older bucks in the past show up with the same condition (hoof swollen and pads all gone leaving just a stump) and their racks ended up unbalanced from the injury as you might expect, but they still got around.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

At my place I’m guessing 75% of the bucks have shed including the most mature bucks. I have one bachelor group still holding but it’s a couple 3 and 4 year olds. As soon I free up time I’m going. The biggest sheds are on the ground. No reason to wait.


----------



## Muleyhunter2 (Aug 2, 2014)

Already strutting around.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Muleyhunter2 said:


> Already strutting around.
> 
> View attachment 7557059


Turkey numbers seem to be rebounding a little bit on our place. We lost a ton of birds 3 or so years ago. Went from having two groups of 70-80 birds to one group of about 30. Been really pounding the ***** and trapping bobcats and it has seemed to be helping. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Walked around 22 miles now. Found some olds and a few fresh….but most are still wearing them proudly and pimpin on any gals still lookin for love…
gonna be another 3-4 more weeks before they drop….its like playing cow patty bingo, we all sit here and wait for that heifer to defecate…and hope our square will get crapped on😂


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

I’ve spoken about this for years….every single winter for decades I find freshly killed bucks young and mature, that have just shed. Often times they are dead within just feet of a side. I really think this is why we lose some bucks we see after season but never show back up the next summer. These bucks have grown weary from breeding and chasing…coupled with the stress they endure in the shedding process makes them vulnerable to predators. In order for the pedicle to loosen, a bone eroding bacteria forms. I speculate this even makes them fevery and sick for s short time during the shedding process. Hence why they get taken down easily.
And another interesting observation ive noted on here before…a few places we walk have a pair of bald eagles nesting. And like clockwork every winter ill find 2-5 dead does/bucks within a 100 yard radius of their nests. I think folks underestimate the size of animals these awesome creatures can kill.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

wow--


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Jerm said:


> I’ve spoken about this for years….every single winter for decades I find freshly killed bucks young and mature, that have just shed. Often times they are dead within just feet of a side. I really think this is why we lose some bucks we see after season but never show back up the next summer. These bucks have grown weary from breeding and chasing…coupled with the stress they endure in the shedding process makes them vulnerable to predators. In order for the pedicle to loosen, a bone eroding bacteria forms. I speculate this even makes them fevery and sick for s short time during the shedding process. Hence why they get taken down easily.
> And another interesting observation ive noted on here before…a few places we walk have a pair of bald eagles nesting. And like clockwork every winter ill find 2-5 dead does/bucks within a 100 yard radius of their nests. I think folks underestimate the size of animals these awesome creatures can kill.
> View attachment 7557343
> 
> ...


Interesting…
Kansas bucks are insane. I’ve never seen whitetails be so aggressive. Probably mostly due to age class and lack of breeding opportunities in the areas I hunt but I also think there may be something in the water. Haha
I see bucks every year I figure are dead due to post rut mortality. Was after a 8ish year old 8 a few years ago I figured was gonna be dead soon then a “personality” put him down on his death bed not to long after on camera. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

With the cold and snow the deer were out in really big numbers today so it gave me a good opportunity to watch for shed bucks. The snow background made some deer visible from the farm house starting after 6:00 am, then midmorning and over the lunch hour while it was still snowing, and then midafternoon right after it quit, but the biggest numbers were after 5:00 this afternoon. My sight line this time of year is a quarter mile in two directions. I counted over 15 bucks today of all ages and only 3 had shed. Still way too early for me to consider shed hunting here. I find it extremely interesting that deer would show up on the cellular cameras away from the house at or near the same times that others become visible from the house. It occurs fairly often. A couple of pics from early this morning.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I’m curious to see what kind of pics we have at the farm during this cold and snowy spell. Usually brassicas get hit pretty hard in those times, but our farmer didn’t cut the beans this fall because of the drought, so there is quite a bit of food still above the snow in the ag field. That might affect the number of brassica pics.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Got some inaccurate information, deleted post. Actually some good things happening in Topeka potentially this legislative session.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm still seeing 40-45 percent of the bucks that have not yet shed. I saw 5 in the moonlight with the snow background before 5 am Saturday morning when I got up to use the bathroom - 4 fully racked, all young 8's, and one half rack. The half rack by far had the biggest body and remaining rack, but he was run around by the other bucks. Antlers rule and paybacks happen this time of year. I have a couple of bigger bucks that have shed and I saw both of them the end of last week. It was too nice of a day yesterday not to get out and the snow was melting fast on the south facing hillsides so I took a short walk and thoroughly covered about 10-12 acres of a major travel area without disturbing any bedding area. I was lucky to find two sheds with one being from one of the bigger bucks. The shed on the right rough scored 71 inches. The G-2 was 10 inches and the G-3 was 9. If he sticks around he should be a dandy next year. It's going to be a couple more weeks before I consider busting out the bedding areas. And the buck with the severed hamstring is still going strong and that area of his leg is no longer an open wound. Just amazing how resilient they can be. If you get out I hope you find some sheds and post pics. Come on Jerm, you're the shed whisperer. Keep us posted on news from Topeka KSQ2, it's appreciated.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Found a few Saturday while moving some stands, including the heaviest antler I’ve picked up in a few years. Dumb limb rat had already messed with the bigger antler some.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hawkfarm said:


> I'm still seeing 40-45 percent of the bucks that have not yet shed. I saw 5 in the moonlight with the snow background before 5 am Saturday morning when I got up to use the bathroom - 4 fully racked, all young 8's, and one half rack. The half rack by far had the biggest body and remaining rack, but he was run around by the other bucks. Antlers rule and paybacks happen this time of year. I have a couple of bigger bucks that have shed and I saw both of them the end of last week. It was too nice of a day yesterday not to get out and the snow was melting fast on the south facing hillsides so I took a short walk and thoroughly covered about 10-12 acres of a major travel area without disturbing any bedding area. I was lucky to find two sheds with one being from one of the bigger bucks. The shed on the right rough scored 71 inches. The G-2 was 10 inches and the G-3 was 9. If he sticks around he should be a dandy next year. It's going to be a couple more weeks before I consider busting out the bedding areas. And the buck with the severed hamstring is still going strong and that area of his leg is no longer an open wound. Just amazing how resilient they can be. If you get out I hope you find some sheds and post pics. Come on Jerm, you're the shed whisperer. Keep us posted on news from Topeka KSQ2, it's appreciated.


ok....ok....I be holdin out on y'all.....
just hit 40.....around 60 miles walked....got a few dandy ones...but overall the numbers really plummeted once again and it wasnt disease or harsh weather, only found 1 dead deer so far.
Winter mega beddings that use to hold 100-200 strong....now 15-20 tops.
but hey gotta look at the bright side we still have some nice ones to hunt...i'll post some pics here someday soon, im too sore and tired from walking right now...lol
we got a banger of a cold front sweeping in as I type...no moisture but -30 F wind chills on its way.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jerm said:


> ok....ok....I be holdin out on y'all.....
> just hit 40.....around 60 miles walked....got a few dandy ones...but overall the numbers really plummeted once again and it wasnt disease or harsh weather, only found 1 dead deer so far.
> Winter mega beddings that use to hold 100-200 strong....now 15-20 tops.
> but hey gotta look at the bright side we still have some nice ones to hunt...i'll post some pics here someday soon, im too sore and tired from walking right now...lol
> we got a banger of a cold front sweeping in as I type...no moisture but -30 F wind chills on its way.


Have the does been getting hit hard in the bonus season up that way too? Or have the deer just majorly changed their patterns?


----------



## Strata_nocked (Sep 29, 2020)

In for this content. Hunted Kansas for the first time this past season. Didn't fill a tag but learned a lot and had some good encounters. Figuring out Wiha and pressure was a challenge. Hopefully I have a more sound game plan set for the 2022 season. Probably try and venture to different areas. 

In the mean time its BBQ season. Hopefully smoke more meat and possibly do a few competitions. I've competed in the American Royal in the past.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

KSQ2 said:


> Have the does been getting hit hard in the bonus season up that way too? Or have the deer just majorly changed their patterns?


yep ever since non-residents were issued free doe tags and that late doe season, its decimated our doe herd...I see way more 1-3 year old bucks than does now. 
They really need to do away with both..........


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jerm said:


> yep ever since non-residents were issued free doe tags and that late doe season, its decimated our doe herd...I see way more 1-3 year old bucks than does now.
> They really need to do away with both..........


There are parts of the state that could use some of the doe season control, but they are fewer than most think. This year they made the bonus season 3 times longer than last year in our unit, I'm afraid we'll be in your shoes soon. We eat deer year around, but we try to spread out where we shoot does (usually 3 a year) over several properties, some of which landowners ask us to shoot them. I never shoot does on public, they have way too hard a life there already.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Jerm said:


> yep ever since non-residents were issued free doe tags and that late doe season, its decimated our doe herd...I see way more 1-3 year old bucks than does now.
> They really need to do away with both..........


I’ll never fill a doe tag in your area. Not enough deer and honestly too much hassle for meat out of state when I can fill the freezer around home on a whim. 
Honestly you need to look at the locals with the every deer should die attitude. 
Ran into some coyote hunters that were making bait piles out deer last fall with the heads cut off. Couldn’t figure out why they were so nervous about me going into a area and why they suggested better spots until I got in there and seen why. Wish I’d of taken a pic of their Kansas plate when they stopped and talked to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

rmscustom said:


> I’ll never fill a doe tag in your area. Not enough deer and honestly too much hassle for meat out of state when I can fill the freezer around home on a whim.
> Honestly you need to look at the locals with the every deer should die attitude.
> Ran into some coyote hunters that were making bait piles out deer last fall with the heads cut off. Couldn’t figure out why they were so nervous about me going into a area and why they suggested better spots until I got in there and seen why. Wish I’d of taken a pic of their Kansas plate when they stopped and talked to me.
> 
> ...


For the most, part excess doe harvest isn’t a non-res hunter issue. But the fact that the state is giving a doe tag away for free with each non-res tag is a problem. It shows a lack of understanding when it comes to a struggling deer population in portions of the state. I will say that I know of 4 non-res hunters that shot does while in Kansas in our unit though. One of them shot two.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

2 years ago I was driving around Kanopolis on the weekend of the early doe season, and just about every parking lot had vehicles and some were pulled over along the road, I talked to one grp that were dragging 2 does out, they were from the east side of the state, they said they come here every doe season and shoot a few does as they have their own place they hunt back home for bucks. Another bunch of guys pretty much said the same thing. 
I talked to the head COE guy(Dan) there a few years ago, and he thought the state was going to impose that the doe only tags could not be used on public lands cause the population was being decimated. Has not happened


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

KSQ2 said:


> For the most, part excess doe harvest isn’t a non-res hunter issue. But the fact that the state is giving a doe tag away for free with each non-res tag is a problem. It shows a lack of understanding when it comes to a struggling deer population in portions of the state. I will say that I know of 4 non-res hunters that shot does while in Kansas in our unit though. One of them shot two.


I agree. While I can’t understand shooting a antlerless deer out of state for meat I know there is a bunch that probably will. There is no need in the areas I hunt for NR antlerless tags and could maybe benefit from limited resident antlerless tags. 
But the guy that cuts up a deer for me if needed 100miles away is in a area that way more antlerless should be shot…
Not a one size fits all statewide solution. 
Wi has done a decent job a differentiating public vs private land along with high density deer population farm land vs the forest lands which are low density deer population.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

rmscustom said:


> I agree. While I can’t understand shooting a antlerless deer out of state for meat I know there is a bunch that probably will. There is no need in the areas I hunt for NR antlerless tags and could maybe benefit from limited resident antlerless tags.
> But the guy that cuts up a deer for me if needed 100miles away is in a area that way more antlerless should be shot…
> Not a one size fits all statewide solution.
> Wi has done a decent job a differentiating public vs private land along with high density deer population farm land vs the forest lands which are low density deer population.
> ...


I believe the KDWP tries to do a decent job of this, but their hands are tied by the politicians who hold the purse strings. One of the strongest lobbyists in our state is Farm Bureau, and they want every deer in the state stone cold dead.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Dafis said:


> 2 years ago I was driving around Kanopolis on the weekend of the early doe season, and just about every parking lot had vehicles and some were pulled over along the road, I talked to one grp that were dragging 2 does out, they were from the east side of the state, they said they come here every doe season and shoot a few does as they have their own place they hunt back home for bucks. Another bunch of guys pretty much said the same thing.
> I talked to the head COE guy(Dan) there a few years ago, and he thought the state was going to impose that the doe only tags could not be used on public lands cause the population was being decimated. Has not happened


No doe tags on public at least in the bonus season would be a giant step in the right direction.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Non-Residents killing does is not the problem in KS in my opinion, I don't know of any NR hunter that pays that large amount of money to kill a doe in KS. I have been 4 times now and have only killed 1 5-year-old 10 point. What I have seen are many does killed by locals for freezer meat and that's a fact.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

3dn4jc said:


> Non-Residents killing does is not the problem in KS in my opinion, I don't know of any NR hunter that pays that large amount of money to kill a doe in KS. I have been 4 times now and have only killed 1 5-year-old 10 point. What I have seen are many does killed by locals for freezer meat and that's a fact.


Preaching to the choir, I think everyone has stated they agree with what you said.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

This doe tag conversation reminds me of when WI had earn a buck and all the private land owners flocked to the public to get their sticker cause they refused to shoot a deer that wasn’t a buck on their land and after that bonus tags took its toll till you couldn’t hardly find a deer in some areas. 
The state has got a lot smarter since then and I’ve seen some rebound in numbers but now wolf population has kept the numbers down. 
I walked about 7 miles yesterday in fresh snow and cut more man sized fist tracks of wolves than deer. 
Shame they never present themselves to me and my 1911. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Took a quick 6.5 mile hike today and came up empty. I have maybe one more of those left and then I’ll let the tree rats have em.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't give up yet. It's still too early here. I check pastures and fields as I go through but stay out of the timber and thick stuff. I'd run some off that are still carrying if I busted everything out now.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hawkfarm said:


> Don't give up yet. It's still too early here. I check pastures and fields as I go through but stay out of the timber and thick stuff. I'd run some off that are still carrying if I busted everything out now.


About the second week of March, habitat projects begin to take over and dominate my free time. Sometimes I find a bonus shed while doing tsi, tree planting, and pruning.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Got an unexpected free afternoon, so the Mrs and I took a walk. She picked up all but one, she’s always had better eyes than me. Lol
Nothing big, but fun nonetheless.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Hopping on a plane now heading out to do some walking this weekend and move stands around. Hoping to find some good sheds!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went out this morning and found a small 3 pointer.
It became a dog chew toy when I got home


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Found the buck I was after this fall. Last pic we have of him is the beginning of September, he then went completely awol. I guess finding his shed once again proves the cameras don’t tell the whole story. I couldn’t have been more shocked to find his shed below our barn this morning. He dropped it in the last 9 days.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Had a decent walk last weekend. Found a few. Walked some awesome property. Thought I would have found more. Makes you wonder how many you miss


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)

Good day in the woods!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Found 2 decent ones today. The one is a heavy 3 pointer with a 13” G2.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Great finds guys. We went through and around our biggest bedding area a week ago and found 10. No matches. I'd sure like to know where the other halves are! It's very thick and we probably walked over some. While going through I met a big bodied shed buck face to face at 10 yards as he was trying to sneak by between me and my buddy and stay in the area. We both turned heads and saw each other at the same time. Surprised both of us. He simply turned and moved off. I've only found one shed in a wheat field, and it was on the edge. I'm seeing 2 bucks that are still carrying and yet a couple of others are showing 1-1.5 inches of new growth.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Went out today but didn’t look long. I actually got a couple inches of snow last night with the rain. Too slick to even walk. Did find a pair from an awesome 8 pointer in the middle of a field. The deer actually looks like he took a step back this year. Guessed about a 16” spread which put him about 149”.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Walked some public yesterday and found one small one. Kicked out a ton of deer. One looked like a shed buck as we had a stare down from about 50 yards away. Another one had half a rack.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I haven't seen or got a cam pic of an antlered buck in a week and I believe that all of bucks on us have most likely now shed. I had quite a show Friday evening when I ended up counting 13 shed bucks (and numerous does and fawns) out crossing the pasture behind the house. They were all coming out of a big bedding area. People were out on the neighbor's property and I guess the activity forced deer our direction. I just happened to see the first buck coming out and I managed to grab my phone and take two videos as the deer were passing by. Listed in the order I took them. I'm not a tech or youtube person so I hope the links work. Sorry if they don't. I get to see a lot of deer but this was an unbelievable show.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Retirement is still a couple decades away at least, I hope to have a similar view one day if we build on the farm after retirement. Thanks for sharing Hawk!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hawkfarm said:


> Great finds guys. We went through and around our biggest bedding area a week ago and found 10. No matches. I'd sure like to know where the other halves are! It's very thick and we probably walked over some. While going through I met a big bodied shed buck face to face at 10 yards as he was trying to sneak by between me and my buddy and stay in the area. We both turned heads and saw each other at the same time. Surprised both of us. He simply turned and moved off. I've only found one shed in a wheat field, and it was on the edge. I'm seeing 2 bucks that are still carrying and yet a couple of others are showing 1-1.5 inches of new growth.


In years with harsh winters ill find a load of sheds on the wheat. In mild winters like we are having, hardly any on the wheat. You’ll notice even when a cold front moves in they suddenly start feeding on the green wheat. 
They been hittin the bean fields hard this winter, round here.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Whats up y’all
Sorry for neglecting this thread with monster shed pics. Been out touring around and got lazy bout takin shed pics. But here’s a beauty we found few days ago. Around 100 total found and pushing 200 miles walked. Lots of kool med’s but large’s were hard to come by this year. 😎✌🏼
View attachment 7601382

View attachment 7601383


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Not really the way I wanted to find this deer, but my uncle found the buck I passed last fall dead. I had him at 20 this past November and made the decision to pass him up, judging by his teeth it was the right call but man does it suck to see him not make it, I think he would have exploded in the coming year or two.






























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thor3209 said:


> Not really the way I wanted to find this deer, but my uncle found the buck I passed last fall dead. I had him at 20 this past November and made the decision to pass him up, judging by his teeth it was the right call but man does it suck to see him not make it, I think he would have exploded in the coming year or two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer!! At least you know now, when he doesn't show up next fall...


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jerm said:


> Whats up y’all
> Sorry for neglecting this thread with monster shed pics. Been out touring around and got lazy bout takin shed pics. But here’s a beauty we found few days ago. Around 100 total found and pushing 200 miles walked. Lots of kool med’s but large’s were hard to come by this year. 😎✌🏼
> View attachment 7601382
> 
> View attachment 7601383


I can't see the pics...


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Jerm said:


> View attachment 7602369
> 
> View attachment 7602368


That's a great one!


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

thats a perfect shed right there! any updates on sheds out there!


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

t-tomshooter said:


> thats a perfect shed right there! any updates on sheds out there!


Not much for sheds... but I did hear from a few guys that they are starting to find morels!


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone else having issue with the Kansas Hunt Fish app? I have called twice and can not get my account fixed. It doesn’t have any information for me. They did tell me that they are getting pounded with calls right now too.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

camelcluch said:


> Anyone else having issue with the Kansas Hunt Fish app? I have called twice and can not get my account fixed. It doesn’t have any information for me. They did tell me that they are getting pounded with calls right now too.


I logged into it and bought my turkey tag/permit a few days ago.
Today it was so windy that everytime the big old Tom got ready to strut the wind would push him around or knock him over. He was with 8 hens, so my hen did not have a chance.
I was at ACE in Salina this afternoon and a line buying turkey permits,


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

t-tomshooter said:


> thats a perfect shed right there! any updates on sheds out there!


Pretty poor year for sheds…I found 100 but the quality isnt up to par…I fear what the near future holds for our deer population. Might need to find a new hobby soon😕


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Jerm said:


> Pretty poor year for sheds…I found 100 but the quality isnt up to par…I fear what the near future holds for our deer population. Might need to find a new hobby soon[emoji53]


Things change. 
NR tags are reduced again in your area and surrounding. 
Serious question, what’s the problem?
Residents? 
Disease? 
NRs? 
Antlerless tags?
Outfitters and leases?
Ease of legal weapons in vulnerable seasons?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldknees (Dec 7, 2021)

Kansas has managed tag income of all types very well for the past years. That has to leave a mark. We hunt those horns year round! We want them on film while they are growing and kill the biggest when we can and search out those that get away from us one way or another.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

rmscustom said:


> Things change.
> NR tags are reduced again in your area and surrounding.
> Serious question, what’s the problem?
> Residents?
> ...


My guess would be too many antlerless tags. That’s the number 1 problem in our part of the state.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

KSQ2 said:


> My guess would be too many antlerless tags. That’s the number 1 problem in our part of the state.


I agree, the area I hunt gets hammered from other parts of the state during the doe hunts. that plus the free doe tag for NR'sand the drought.

I was looking at the Kansas records and most in the top 20 in every catagory were taken in the 80's to mid 90's , transferable tags started around 1993ish...


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Dafis said:


> I agree, the area I hunt gets hammered from other parts of the state during the doe hunts. that plus the free doe tag for NR'sand the drought.
> 
> I was looking at the Kansas records and most in the top 20 in every catagory were taken in the 80's to mid 90's , transferable tags started around 1993ish...


What’s a transferable tag?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

rmscustom said:


> What’s a transferable tag?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Back around 1990 when USO outfitters were the go to outfitters in the country, were in bed with our then governor Carlin or Hayden,(not sure which one started it) came up with this scheme for landowners to apply for deer permits then transfer them to whom ever they wanted. So USO/Hayden convinced the legislature to go along with this scheme. USO, and later other outfitters, would pay landowners to apply for the tags, then landowners would transfer them to the outfitters who would turn around and sell them to out of state hunters for more money. That is how non-residents were first able to hunt deer in Kansas. From there it has morphed into several different scenarios and right now there are some big landowners who want to be able to issue thier on deer permits, or have KDWP give them a certain amount so they can sell them to whomever for however much they want to charge.
The Deer program is run by the state legislature not by the Wildlife commisioners, unlike other states.

anybody correct me if any of these is not correct, but i think that is how it went down...


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Dafis said:


> Back around 1990 when USO outfitters were the go to outfitters in the country, were in bed with our then governor Carlin or Hayden,(not sure which one started it) came up with this scheme for landowners to apply for deer permits then transfer them to whom ever they wanted. So USO/Hayden convinced the legislature to go along with this scheme. USO, and later other outfitters, would pay landowners to apply for the tags, then landowners would transfer them to the outfitters who would turn around and sell them to out of state hunters for more money. That is how non-residents were first able to hunt deer in Kansas. From there it has morphed into several different scenarios and right now there are some big landowners who want to be able to issue thier on deer permits, or have KDWP give them a certain amount so they can sell them to whomever for however much they want to charge.
> The Deer program is run by the state legislature not by the Wildlife commisioners, unlike other states.
> 
> anybody correct me if any of these is not correct, but i think that is how it went down...


So there is no such thing now for the time being? 
I’m I right by thinking at one time residents needed to apply and draw a rifle tag? When did that change? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldknees (Dec 7, 2021)

Yes, in the beginning,,,,, everyone had to apply. And there were no non resident tags. Tags were limited. You applied for an archery tag or firearms tag. One or the other. The state decided if you received an antler less tag or any deer tag. Or, no tag. There was no January antler less season. Can you imagine such a thing? Hunting pressure was a fraction of what it is today.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

This year was the first in a while they didn’t try to push through a return to transferable tags. There was a compromise between some reps on opposite sides and they went with lifetime licenses at a cheaper cost for prekindergarten kiddos. Great trade off imo.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

KDWP is reporting 0 leftover tags once again in all units. It looks like the covid theory might not be fully accurate. I'm not sure when they will release the application numbers, so we can see if the total number of applicants rivals or exceeds last year's numbers.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I was told by a trusted source that I have in the KDWPT office that it will likely take 3-4 years for the tag dilemma to balance out. More than 8k NRs took preference points last year which should likely result in secured tags this year for them and a large swath of non-point holders applying in 2022 not drawing….if those NRs with points stand as a group leader, it could almost guarantee non-point holders sliding in swallowing up licenses. In turn it could result in the need for more than a single point to draw….viscous cycle.


----------



## 12 point (Apr 22, 2003)

KSQ2 said:


> KDWP is reporting 0 leftover tags once again in all units. It looks like the covid theory might not be fully accurate. I'm not sure when they will release the application numbers, so we can see if the total number of applicants rivals or exceeds last year's numbers.


How do they know that there are 0 tags leftover when the deadline for applications isn't until April 29th and the actual draw shouldn't start until after that?


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

12 point said:


> How do they know that there are 0 tags leftover when the deadline for applications isn't until April 29th and the actual draw shouldn't start until after that?


It’s posted on the site. It’s not too difficult to understand. If the number of applicants in each unit exceeds the number of permits, then there are no leftover tags. The draw doesn’t even have to begin to know this. 







Quotas and Draw Stats


The official website of the Kansas Department of Wildlife & Parks




ksoutdoors.com


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

12-Ringer said:


> I was told by a trusted source that I have in the KDWPT office that it will likely take 3-4 years for the tag dilemma to balance out. More than 8k NRs took preference points last year which should likely result in secured tags this year for them and a large swath of non-point holders applying in 2022 not drawing….if those NRs with points stand as a group leader, it could almost guarantee non-point holders sliding in swallowing up licenses. In turn it could result in the need for more than a single point to draw….viscous cycle.


Are you saying NRs with 0 points will draw if their group leader has 1 point? My understanding is that the draw goes by whoever in the group has the lowest number of points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Got Em said:


> Are you saying NRs with 0 points will draw if their group leader has 1 point? My understanding is that the draw goes by whoever in the group has the lowest number of points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You understand right according to the website, but no telling what you might be told if you call and ask.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

That was always my understanding as well and is what is written in the application process posted on the site; I am only sharing the information that was provided to me via my contact.

I will say this the KDWPT has been one of the absolute best state agencies that I have worked with....I wouldn't doubt that they are trying to find some balance as the country craws out of this covid crap.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

12-Ringer said:


> That was always my understanding as well and is what is written in the application process posted on the site; I am only sharing the information that was provided to me via my contact.
> 
> I will say this the KDWPT has been one of the absolute best state agencies that I have worked with....I wouldn't doubt that they are trying to find some balance as the country craws out of this covid crap.


I’m not sure what kind of training those who answer the phone in Pratt get, but some are spot on with their instruction/advice and some are just about as clueless as the average associate selling licenses and tags at Walmart. I don’t know how many times I’ve had to walk a Walmart employee through the process of printing a tag. And when you tell them you want archery statewide rather than the any season tag (residents only), they look at you like you’ve lost your mind. Lol


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

KSQ2 said:


> I don’t know how many times I’ve had to walk a Walmart employee through the process of printing a tag. And when you tell them you want archery statewide rather than the any season tag (residents only), they look at you like you’ve lost your mind. Lol


Most of the sellers don't even know that tag exists James, and most "bowhunters" are only "bowhunters" when it serves them the best...hence the low sales/knowledge of the "Archery only" tag.


----------



## 12 point (Apr 22, 2003)

KSQ2 said:


> It’s posted on the site. It’s not too difficult to understand. If the number of applicants in each unit exceeds the number of permits, then there are no leftover tags. The draw doesn’t even have to begin to know this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sent an email to the KDWPT and they responded by saying that those numbers were automatically entered by the website and they have since been removed. I guess for some it was just too difficult to understand.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

12 point said:


> I sent an email to the KDWPT and they responded by saying that those numbers were automatically entered by the website and they have since been removed. I guess for some it was just too difficult to understand.


Lol, you emailed, good for you. Call them and you’ll get a different response from another staff member. They are polite, but they are clueless most times. Would you like to make a gentleman’s bet on whether or not there will be any leftover tags?
Edit to say, I just looked up the website, I don’t remember if it had a zero under the leftover tags, or just left it blank before? It’s blank now, as in no leftover tags are available. What am I missing?


----------



## real-mccoy (Oct 8, 2009)

I live in Arkansas and haven't hunted Kansas since 2003. Back then I got to use my uncle's landowners tags. I was able to hunt his land in the Pratt area. That all went away after a divorce and I have only bird hunted the state a couple of times since then. This year I decided that I would apply for a tag and try to hunt with my cousin in the NW part of the state, since that is where his in-laws have a farm. After reading this thread and a few others, it seems like a lot has changed in the last 20 years. I have never been in that part of the state (unit 2), what should expect to see in that part of the state for whitetail numbers? My cousin says there are some whitetail there but the land he hunts is mostly mule deer country. I don't figure I have much of a chance at one of those tags. Looks like it may be a challenging hunt!


----------



## Bullzeyetony (9 mo ago)

I hauled grain in Kansas and Nebraska for a year and saw some giant bucks all over the state. The largest buck I’ve ever seen in my life (in the wild) was on the Kansas/Colorado border. That buck had to be 30” wide he had 12 long points and was very Symmetrical. I’ve saw a few 200” plus deer too. I did get a pic of a giant muley way up in the northwest corner of the state. I definitely miss going to the farms and seeing the giants up there.


----------



## Bullzeyetony (9 mo ago)

Here’s some sheds from a grain elevator Ofer by Fort Scott I frequented.







Most of the farmers hate the sheds because they get caught up in their tractor tires.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

There are deer out there, but they are tied to the sparse cover, which is usually leased or spoken for, that’s if you don’t have an “in” with your cousin. Otherwise there are whitetails in the CRP if you can find some on public. I haven’t hunted that far NW, but I have been around Hays and there are some good deer around. Others on here can prolly fill you in better. The mule deer tags are very difficult to get drawn for.


----------



## real-mccoy (Oct 8, 2009)

KSQ2 said:


> There are deer out there, but they are tied to the sparse cover, which is usually leased or spoken for, that’s if you don’t have an “in” with your cousin. Otherwise there are whitetails in the CRP if you can find some on public. I haven’t hunted that far NW, but I have been around Hays and there are some good deer around. Others on here can prolly fill you in better. The mule deer tags are very difficult to get drawn for.


I'm not counting on having an "in" necessarily. When I told him that I would be bow hunting, he said that it would be really difficult to do on their property. Sounds like it is pretty open terrain. Either way, if I am lucky enough to get a tag, it will be good to see some family that i haven't seen in years and get to hunt some new country. It will be much different than hunting the big woods of the Ozark National Forest here at home.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

real-mccoy said:


> I'm not counting on having an "in" necessarily. When I told him that I would be bow hunting, he said that it would be really difficult to do on their property. Sounds like it is pretty open terrain. Either way, if I am lucky enough to get a tag, it will be good to see some family that i haven't seen in years and get to hunt some new country. It will be much different than hunting the big woods of the Ozark National Forest here at home.


The Mrs and I hunted with a ghost blind with some success in NC Kansas, in an area trees were very sparse. It can work especially well if you can find some decent ground cover or shrubs to back against.


----------



## AG_2006 (Dec 30, 2016)

Non-res lottery draw results should be out any day now…good luck hunting this year, all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack101P (Sep 14, 2016)

I think last year results came out on the 26th. Hopefully we find out tomorrow!


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

For what it’s worth, DNR said first week of June…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Fingers crossed, good luck guys!!


----------



## Foreverbowhunter (Aug 31, 2021)

Got Em said:


> For what it’s worth, DNR said first week of June…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that could really mess up my plan of another Kansas hunt or using my iowa points by the June 7th deadline….


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Iowa deadline is June 5th this year I believe. I bet KS results will start coming out Tuesday.


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

Foreverbowhunter said:


> Well that could really mess up my plan of another Kansas hunt or using my iowa points by the June 7th deadline….


I got a couple years still before Iowa is an option, but yeah, not a convenient timeline. Hopefully they sped it up and get back to having results by around the 3rd week of May. It’s all computerized algorithms, it’s odd that it takes more than a couple hours, or days at most.

19000 applicants for the Florida alligator hunt and results were out in 2 days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I honestly don’t know if it’s accurate, but I read on Kansas bowsite that the company that handles the CO and KS draw was hacked. CO is hoping to have everything resolved by the end of June.


----------



## real-mccoy (Oct 8, 2009)

KSQ2 said:


> I honestly don’t know if it’s accurate, but I read on Kansas bowsite that the company that handles the CO and KS draw was hacked. CO is hoping to have everything resolved by the end of June.
> View attachment 7632961


I sure hope its sooner than that! Waiting stinks! Part of me hopes to just get a preference point. I am an 8 hour drive from where I would be hunting and watching gas go up by the day has me worried. I never would have thought the gas would cost more than the tag!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

real-mccoy said:


> I sure hope its sooner than that! Waiting stinks! Part of me hopes to just get a preference point. I am an 8 hour drive from where I would be hunting and watching gas go up by the day has me worried. I never would have thought the gas would cost more than the tag!


Start saving now, cut out the cigs/beer/eating out, going over the speed limit, remove all unneccesary weiht from the vehicle, Drive the wifes vehicle to the hunting location. Most people do not need a truck to hunt, with all the paved and maintained roads. I went turkey hunting 7 hours away and cost less then $200 on gas, it used to be 6.25 hrs away but i slowed down to the speed limit and increased my mpg by 5, and hitting I-70 in Kansas does not mean yoou have to do 75mph, there is not enough traffic to worry about going less then the speed limit through the gas sucking Flint Hills
Oh and next time you buy tires, thinkk about buying the lighter weight c-d rated instead of heavy E-rated, unless you are pulling a huge, and I say huge trailer, which is not a traler with 2 utv's on it.
I went from a 30 inch to a 33 and tires were only 4 lbs heavier, where most e-rated would be 20+ lbs heavier, weight matters and you will notice the difference driving in town stop light to stop light
oh and if running taller tires, buy the Hyper-tech or Rought Country (same thing) speedo calbrator, it will adjust the transmission shifting back to the way it was.


----------



## Rack101P (Sep 14, 2016)

KSQ2 said:


> I honestly don’t know if it’s accurate, but I read on Kansas bowsite that the company that handles the CO and KS draw was hacked. CO is hoping to have everything resolved by the end of June.
> View attachment 7632961


LOL. Fake news! Upper corner says breakyourownnews.com.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Rack101P said:


> LOL. Fake news! Upper corner says breakyourownnews.com.


I think I said I don’t know if it’s accurate. I’m not sure what the point would be of reporting this. The hunting population is quite small. Just wondering why the lottery is delayed this year.


----------



## Rack101P (Sep 14, 2016)

KSQ2 said:


> I think I said I don’t know if it’s accurate. I’m not sure what the point would be of reporting this. The hunting population is quite small. Just wondering why the lottery is delayed this year.


Sorry if you took my post wrong. The fake news comment was directed at the post on Bowsite. Definitely a few days late already. Probably early this week.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Pratt is saying two more weeks minimum until draw results. You have to wonder what's going on?


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

That stinks for people who were waiting on results to decide on additional applications, etc. Deadline for Iowa is June 5th. Strange that results were around the same time for a few years straight and this year they’re pushed back weeks. I know there were issues with the new App, so maybe they’re related.


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

I was told mid June as well, due to a change in the system.


----------



## vtbowhunter3 (Feb 2, 2007)

CLJ said:


> That stinks for people who were waiting on results to decide on additional applications, etc. Deadline for Iowa is June 5th. Strange that results were around the same time for a few years straight and this year they’re pushed back weeks. I know there were issues with the new App, so maybe they’re related.


Going to be a real buzz kill for me if we don’t see draw results before Iowa deadline.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Pratt is saying they are shooting for June 17th at the earliest now.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

KSQ2 said:


> Pratt is saying they are shooting for June 17th at the earliest now.


 guys on a Missouri web site are getting their draw results from Colorado


----------



## Arkrem870 (9 mo ago)

real-mccoy said:


> I sure hope its sooner than that! Waiting stinks! Part of me hopes to just get a preference point. I am an 8 hour drive from where I would be hunting and watching gas go up by the day has me worried. I never would have thought the gas would cost more than the tag!


my farm is 8hrs as well. Be $300 round trip. At least can get a landowner tag


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Dafis said:


> guys on a Missouri web site are getting their draw results from Colorado


Can confirm about the Colorado draw. Antelope, Bear, Deer, Moose all wrapped up the last few days. Elk should be done tomorrow for the Colorado draw. got my Deer here. Surprised. I gave myself a 1 in 3 chance to actually draw it.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

KSQ2 said:


> I honestly don’t know if it’s accurate, but I read on Kansas bowsite that the company that handles the CO and KS draw was hacked. CO is hoping to have everything resolved by the end of June.


With regards to everything but elk, Colorado is all done. Advertised to be done by approx June 3rd. I expect elk tomorrow


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Hoping to see Kansas draw ASAP. I didn't really get a chance to hunt last year, a measly 1.5 days... in Late December. I did see 18-24 deer each time which was cool. Missed out on 2020. Took my best ever in 2019. This year I have several thousand in leases tied up that I have to pay for. First time I had to pay to hunt these properties. They are friends like family but a different portion of the family now has majority ownership of the few thousand acres over a 1/2 dozen scattered parcels and they are trying maximize the return so now instead of free, I gotta pay. Price is fair but deal is I can't sublease and/or guide. Nervous about drawing. Give my self about an 85% chance of success best on last 2 years draw rates.

I can still apply to Iowa eh? I should put in for a Pref Point to hunt it in 5 years.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Activity at the flooded mineral lick. Boys, then equal time for ladies, and mom and a new fawn.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hawkfarm said:


> Activity at the flooded mineral lick. Boys, then equal time for ladies, and mom and a new fawn.


Nice to see the new fawn. I've never had any luck with mineral licks of any type (and I've tried about all of them, including making my own) on our place. I mean I've never had one single deer touch them, with cameras over them multiple years. Either our deer are too picky, or they are getting all the minerals they need elsewhere.


----------



## rigrunner05 (Mar 8, 2010)

impatiently waiting the draw status


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

rigrunner05 said:


> impatiently waiting the draw status


So am I, what's taking so long?


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)

Guess there's no draw this year. Only land owners and residents get to hunt better luck next year.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

From what I've gathered, they switched the draw to a new system and there has been a boatload of complications. They should have paid me the money and I'd have drawn the names out of a hat by now.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

3dn4jc said:


> So am I, what's taking so long?


Think I read not until after June 10th as that is deadline for resident special draw areas....or something like that....


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Article from kdwp said June 17th at the earliest.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

KSQ2 said:


> Nice to see the new fawn. I've never had any luck with mineral licks of any type (and I've tried about all of them, including making my own) on our place. I mean I've never had one single deer touch them, with cameras over them multiple years. Either our deer are too picky, or they are getting all the minerals they need elsewhere.


dang bro....ive sat up near 75-100 of them over the years...reduced now and maintaing around 20-25 right now....9 outa 10 always drew in the deer....more so throughout the summer and very early archery.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jerm said:


> dang bro....ive sat up near 75-100 of them over the years...reduced now and maintaing around 20-25 right now....9 outa 10 always drew in the deer....more so throughout the summer and very early archery.


Yeah, it's been a mystery for sure...


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Results out for some today.


----------



## AG_2006 (Dec 30, 2016)

CLJ said:


> Results out for some today.


Yes. Can confirm. Some non-res results are out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## real-mccoy (Oct 8, 2009)

I was successful. Struck out on the mule deer. Got the notice about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Chuck N (Dec 24, 2009)

An email sent to me tonight from the KDWP stated that I was awarded a tag. I had a preference point though because I wasn't drawn last year.


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm in as well. Come on November!


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm in for this year!!


----------



## Championman (Feb 10, 2006)

Recieved my email moments ago....I am in! 

Good luck all!


----------



## Tomsoph (Sep 25, 2020)

I drew Unit 10


----------



## Wiz18 (Oct 22, 2015)

Unsuccessful. Can’t hunt with My best friend in November on his family land In unit 11. Sucks. Good luck to all that drew!


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

Wiz18 said:


> Unsuccessful. Can’t hunt with My best friend in November on his family land In unit 11. Sucks. Good luck to all that drew!


I’ll be his partner, please send info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I was successful but my stepfather didn’t draw so I’ll be making the trek out to Kansas alone again. Bummer.

I would like to see the statistics as I’ve heard quite a few that got turned down.


----------



## Stump06 (Jun 21, 2008)

Good luck fellers, didn't make the cut this year


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I struck out this year, good luck to all who drew.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Set a date almost a month late, then beat that date by a week. Everyone then is so excited, they forget your date is still 3 weeks late…….. Absolute proof, the KDWP is and always will be a government agency. Lol!!
Good luck this fall to all who drew!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

The bad thing about not drawing a deer tag is now I sit with a 90-dollar hunting license that I can't use that I was made to buy before the draw, bright side I guess I'll save money on gas this year.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

I’m in


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Pop and I struck out this year...probably should not have combined as a group...I had a point, he didn't...oh well, we'll have to figure something out.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

12-Ringer said:


> Pop and I struck out this year...probably should not have combined as a group...I had a point, he didn't...oh well, we'll have to figure something out.


Hope you get a plan put together by this fall. I’d miss the thread for sure. I hunted in NE last year and had a ball, it was an invited hunt on private though.


----------



## Wiz18 (Oct 22, 2015)

Im pretty salty about not getting drawn, so you can chalk this up as nothing other than bitching. I promise I’m a nice guy.

But what do you all think is the big reason for the recent push of NR applications? I’ve hunted KS for a long while, and I’m just wondering what the recent allure is that wasn’t there before. I’m a NR too, so I have zero room to complain. I live in NC, and the biggest push of new applicants I’m seeing in my extended circle of friends are crossbow users. The same amount vertical bow hunters have and likely will always put in. But I bet the number of new hunters headed to the sunflower state for the first time with a xbow is near 80%. And it’s guys that normally would only rifle hunt.

Im not a crossbow hater (well kinda) but those guys deserve the same opportunity I do, and their money spends just like mine. So I can’t be mad at them. But I called it a few years ago when the ravin came out. I guessed the historical gun hunters would buy them and start hunting the Midwest during the rut and things would start getting congested. At 30k applicants for KS this year I’d say that has held true. 

So I’ll be at my friends place this year cooking big, drinking bigger, and having a good time at my second home. And I plan on hunting public in one of the states between KS and NC for a few days on the drive home. 

Best of luck to all you with a tag. Don’t forget your lifelines!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Wiz18 said:


> Im pretty salty about not getting drawn, so you can chalk this up as nothing other than bitching. I promise I’m a nice guy.
> 
> But what do you all think is the big reason for the recent push of NR applications? I’ve hunted KS for a long while, and I’m just wondering what the recent allure is that wasn’t there before. I’m a NR too, so I have zero room to complain
> So I’ll be at my friends place this year cooking big, drinking bigger, and having a good time at my second home. And I plan on hunting public in one of the states between KS and NC for a few days on the drive home.
> ...


I think, as well as others it is due to Covid, people realizing life is a gift and do not put things off and wishing you had already done it, cause you may not get another chance.

Yes, some may be NR rifle hunters picking up a X-bow so they can hunt the prime rut in Kansas but I really do not think it is very many in the big scheme of things.
Just remember when one of your buddies shoot's that booner early in the morning, do not have a hang over so you cannot enjoy it, another words, drink but enjoy the time with others


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

Wiz18 said:


> Im pretty salty about not getting drawn, so you can chalk this up as nothing other than bitching. I promise I’m a nice guy.
> 
> But what do you all think is the big reason for the recent push of NR applications? I’ve hunted KS for a long while, and I’m just wondering what the recent allure is that wasn’t there before. I’m a NR too, so I have zero room to complain. I live in NC, and the biggest push of new applicants I’m seeing in my extended circle of friends are crossbow users. The same amount vertical bow hunters have and likely will always put in. But I bet the number of new hunters headed to the sunflower state for the first time with a xbow is near 80%. And it’s guys that normally would only rifle hunt.
> 
> ...


I’m confident that social media is a driving force. All elk states have seen record applications as well. The covid reasoning and people moving to remote employment is another factor. There’s tons of videos on YouTube about KS and other Midwest states, shooting nice bucks public and private. Add to that all the Facebook hunting groups. You figure there’s hundreds of thousands of hunters following those pages and YouTube channels, all it takes is 10% of them to take the leap and boom, you got 10s of thousands of additional hunters piling into a handful of Midwest states. Even this and other forums have info that people can quickly Google to gain info, like this thread. I do agree with your crossbow theory as well. In the states that you can see harvest results you’ll see a good bit by xbow.

Prob a few reasons we aren’t thinking of too. I think it’s an ebb and flow, or at least I hope. I also hoped the high gas prices would slow people down this year, dead wrong on that one, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkrem870 (9 mo ago)

Social media and YouTube are definitely good at recruiting hunters to travel. Just look at what’s happening. Western hunting point creep and crowding is becoming the norm. Turkey hunting is getting blasted and states around the country are shortening seasons, reducing limits, and removing public land opportunities. Duck hunting is nearly beyond repair. Pimping public land for profit has consequences like it or not.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Wiz18 said:


> Im pretty salty about not getting drawn, so you can chalk this up as nothing other than bitching. I promise I’m a nice guy.
> 
> But what do you all think is the big reason for the recent push of NR applications? I’ve hunted KS for a long while, and I’m just wondering what the recent allure is that wasn’t there before. I’m a NR too, so I have zero room to complain. I live in NC, and the biggest push of new applicants I’m seeing in my extended circle of friends are crossbow users. The same amount vertical bow hunters have and likely will always put in. But I bet the number of new hunters headed to the sunflower state for the first time with a xbow is near 80%. And it’s guys that normally would only rifle hunt.
> 
> ...


NR are leasing land, buying land, buying houses, etc. All to hunt here. KS is over ran with outfitters. NR applying for tags will continue to increase while resident hunters continue to decrease. An ATer is why we have crossbows. He used his dad to manipulate his crossbow inclusion in Kansas to line both his and his companies pocket, Tenpoint Crossbows. We all knew what crossbow inclusion would lead to.


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

westksbowhunter said:


> NR are leasing land, buying land, buying houses, etc. All to hunt here. KS is over ran with outfitters. NR applying for tags will continue to increase while resident hunters continue to decrease. An ATer is why we have crossbows. He used his dad to manipulate his crossbow inclusion in Kansas to line both his and his companies pocket, Tenpoint Crossbows. We all knew what crossbow inclusion would lead to.


Exactly. 


In addition, if KS would outlaw baiting statewide the majority of these DA's, that can't hunt their way out of a paper sack, will quit coming.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

According to everyone from the KDWPT who would speak with me on this issue LAST YEAR….they anticipated a 2-4 year period to recover from the Covid fallout. One official shared with me that in 2020 they have over 25k preference points sold which represented a 15x increase over any year since the system went into place. The assumption was because folks were worried about being able to make that trip on 2020, so they were getting ‘insurance’ with the point. The part of that story that is suspicious to me is that KS has switched to the new system of requiring license purchases prior to being able to apply for a point. I’m not so sure 25k folks were willing to bite the cost of a license for insurance, but who knows; money means different things to different people.

I have been very fortunate to enjoy visiting KS, every year for close to 14 years now. No matter NC, C, SE…every resident that I’ve met has been an outstanding individual and to be transparent appreciative of my/our visit. I have had some less than healthy interactions non-residents both on Barton and Linn counties, but they were isolated circumstances. 

I try to tread carefully as to not insult resident members on these boards, but let me just say this….the general sentiment shared here by residents, BY IN LARGE, does not represent the experiences I have had when I have visited…..AND….all of the contacts that I have made over the years started here on AT.

One official last year did make a comment that left a lasting memory..‘keep in mind we didn’t issue any less licenses than the year before, we just never had so many applications in a single year.’ I only mention that because it appears that the fact that so many did NOT get draw will not necessarily have a different impact harvest rates, pressure, economy, etc…because the same amount of NRs will be visiting. What I do worry about are the folks who can’t take no for answer and decide to bend/break rules and spoil things for the rest.

To everyone who was lucky enough to get picked….good luck this fall!!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

12-Ringer said:


> According to everyone from the KDWPT who would speak with me on this issue LAST YEAR….they anticipated a 2-4 year period to recover from the Covid fallout. One official shared with me that in 2020 they have over 25k preference points sold which represented a 15x increase over any year since the system went into place. The assumption was because folks were worried about being able to make that trip on 2020, so they were getting ‘insurance’ with the point. The part of that story that is suspicious to me is that KS has switched to the new system of requiring license purchases prior to being able to apply for a point. I’m not so sure 25k folks were willing to bite the cost of a license for insurance, but who knows; money means different things to different people.
> 
> I have been very fortunate to enjoy visiting KS, every year for close to 14 years now. No matter NC, C, SE…every resident that I’ve met has been an outstanding individual and to be transparent appreciative of my/our visit. I have had some less than healthy interactions non-residents both on Barton and Linn counties, but they were isolated circumstances.
> 
> ...


I don't buy that at all. This has been brewing for years long before Covid. Covid put more people in the outdoors and certainly didn't keep them home. Kansas lakes were packed to the gills in 2020 when the shutdowns started. State parks were completely full. You could not get a camping site. Retriever trainers were full and it was about impossible to buy a retriever puppy. Everyone flocked to the outdoors hunting and fishing. As a resident, I failed to draw a turkey tag last year. A record number applicants applied. What will happen now, is that tag allotment will increase and the catastrophic Transferrable Tag will re-emerge. This is what the commissioners hoped would happen. Mark it down. You are wrong in that it won't have an impact. It will have a lasting impact for years with increased tag allotment and transferrable tags. Just like the impact 1995 has had. 5% is what they promised.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Could be….I’m only sharing what was shared with me…living 2k miles away doesn’t help me better understand the plight, but I do try to be both objective and empathetic.


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

Answer this 12ringer, in those 14yrs you've been coming to KS how does the quality of the WT herd compare from 2008 to present? Be honest, we know you're objective and empathetic.

P.S. AZ charges $150 for a license before you can buy a point, not a new "idea".


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven’t noticed much of a change in the 14 years. The stone cold killers still get great deer year in and year out, both on private and public ground and not while they’re sitting over corn piles. Every year, in just a 7-10 day window, I have opportunities at deer that I would rarely ever encounter in an entire season of hunting here in PA. We see plenty of deer on the drive in and out and all of the resident connections that we have report the same.

I never said the license was a new idea, but it is new for KS (2-years, I think)


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

Stick to objective and empathetic.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Yikes…should have guessed from your sarcasm. One more on the ignore list!


----------



## Arkrem870 (9 mo ago)

Arkansas has this same thing with duck hunting. Non residents have leased and bought some of the best ground. Local hunters and families have been pushed out for big $. 25% of the homes in the duck hunting areas are now duck clubs.

I own a farm in Kansas for deer and turkey hunting. For many reasons it made sense for me and my family to invest here.

I find Kansas to be like the other states I’ve hunted. Your hunting is as good as your neighbors. Kansas deer are vulnerable due to terrain. Gun seasons are hard on them. The early muzzleload is hard on them. Too many hunters trying to fill a $600 tag is hard on them. .22 bullets to the head from poachers are also very hard on them


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

12-Ringer said:


> Could be….I’m only sharing what was shared with me…living 2k miles away doesn’t help me better understand the plight, but I do try to be both objective and empathetic.


The commissioners and the KDWP has been stretching the truth for years.


sitO said:


> Answer this 12ringer, in those 14yrs you've been coming to KS how does the quality of the WT herd compare from 2008 to present? Be honest, we know you're objective and empathetic.
> 
> P.S. AZ charges $150 for a license before you can buy a point, not a new "idea".


Late 70's and early 80's, it was pretty good.


12-Ringer said:


> I haven’t noticed much of a change in the 14 years. The stone cold killers still get great deer year in and year out, both on private and public ground and not while they’re sitting over corn piles. Every year, in just a opportunities at deer that I would rarely ever encounter in an entire season of hunting here in PA. We see plenty of deer on the drive in and out and all of the resident connections that we have report the same.
> I never said the license was a new idea, but it is new for KS (2-years, I think)


14 years is a very small sample. I have been hunting here since the 70's and Kansas ruined what was a great thing. I have seen a resident draw grow to a non resident draw.


Arkrem870 said:


> Arkansas has this same thing with duck hunting. Non residents have leased and bought some of the best ground. Local hunters and families have been pushed out for big $. 25% of the homes in the duck hunting areas are now duck clubs.
> 
> I own a farm in Kansas for deer and turkey hunting. For many reasons it made sense for me and my family to invest here.
> 
> I find Kansas to be like the other states I’ve hunted. Your hunting is as good as your neighbors. Kansas deer are vulnerable due to terrain. Gun seasons are hard on them. The early muzzleload is hard on them. Too many hunters trying to fill a $600 tag is hard on them. .22 bullets to the head from poachers are also very hard on them


Yep and all self imposed. It just makes me sick that they were so greedy to ruin the best hunting in the Midwest. And deer regulations ruined all types of hunting.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Kansas sacrificed just about all other game, upland and small game on the expensive altar of deer. In the process, they hurt the deer hunting mightily as well. There is still good hunting in Kansas, if you’re fortunate enough to hunt an area that is controlled by good neighbors, or you have access to a LOT of ground. Good bucks still get shot off public each year, but they are few and far between. And by good bucks I’m talking about older, 150”+ deer. All that said, they didn’t greatly raise the number of tags this year, here’s to hoping that continues. Good luck once again to all who drew. If you’re hunting public with some of us, PLEASE leave the 2 year old bucks alone!


----------



## Chuck N (Dec 24, 2009)

I thought last years push in numbers was due to covid and the Canadian border being closed. 
Maybe some of the people who had hunted Canadia decided not to go back again.


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

sitO said:


> Stick to objective and empathetic.


You asked him a question and he answered it for you and you didn't like it so you respond like a 3rd grader. You never change. Hopefully someday you will grow up.


----------



## oldknees (Dec 7, 2021)

KSQ2 you said it exactly. Can't blame non residents for wanting to shoot a big deer. But the State sold out the resource years ago. Used yo be that a quarter section with some cover and water was enough for the locals to maybe see a Big deer every now and then. Now there is a hunter of some sort or another on every 40 of cover from September thru December. Money talks to both politicians and landowners.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

oldknees said:


> KSQ2 you said it exactly. Can't blame non residents for wanting to shoot a big deer. But the State sold out the resource years ago. Used yo be that a quarter section with some cover and water was enough for the locals to maybe see a Big deer every now and then. Now there is a hunter of some sort or another on every 40 of cover from September thru December. Money talks to both politicians and landowners.


I am glad you see it that way. Most of the time when we residents post something, everyone on here claims we hate NR's and that is not the case. We have nothing against NR hunters, they were given the right to be here. Our problem lies within our legislature and KDWP. They told us that NR would make up 5% of tags. At that time we still had a resident draw for firearms season. Unfortunately, NR hunting led to a ton of changes to our management system, that in no way, favored residents. Residents should be given priority over NR and it has went the opposite direction since 1995. Our once public land that was a dream to hunt, is now over ran with treestands. Outfitters are everywhere, and lease up 30,000 acres of land each. 5 and 6 years are hunting big game, when the age limit used to be 14 and that was for archery only. Youth could not hunt during fire arms. Residents could draw a fire arm tag and about 80% were successful. Seems like the tag split between antlerless and buck tags were about 75% drew buck tags. Many residents could not even shoot an antlered deer during firearm season. James Kroll was advocate for antlerless tags that really brought on unwanted change. I wish he could have kept his mouth shut about deer management. His logic might have worked in Texas but it doesn't work in KS. Now we have any season tags, early muzzle loader season, cross bow inclusion, 5 month long season, special antlerless seasons, etc. The hits just keep coming for residents. I have been hunting in Kansas since the 70's and I don't think I am going to fight it anymore. I bought a turkey tag this year and never went once. I don't think I will waste my time hunting a diminished deer herd and fighting trying to find access this fall. My deer hunting days may be over. I have shot about 35 quality bucks in this state all with archery equipment. I got to hunt during the prime hunting days in the middle 80's. The mid 90's saw things drop drastically. And it continues to decline.


----------



## Arkrem870 (9 mo ago)

It’s not just Kansas. Non resident hunters are exploding everywhere for all species. Social media and more expendable wealth added fuel to the fire.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Arkrem870 said:


> It’s not just Kansas. Non resident hunters are exploding everywhere for all species. Social media and more expendable wealth added fuel to the fire.


Yes but a better management could be in place. A nr hunting here every 3 years is more than fair. And keeping the % of the deer harvest by nr under 20% is more than fair. And many changes need to be made to resident hunting regulations as well


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

what westksbowhunter said, to sort of prove that, go to the kdwp website and check out the top 20 scores for white tail and mule deer. Most taken before 1995-2000ish some where around there...


----------



## oldknees (Dec 7, 2021)

There are too many humans so that everyone gets what he wants. But,,, some will spend more than others to try. Kansas has well learned that . 11 MILLION $ from our friends out of state is a goal more important to our government spenders than big bucks. Excuse me! The big ones are still here! Plenty of them! Come on down!


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

As a non resident that hunts Kansas I don’t feel guilty for getting a tag not for a moment. I’m a guide by trade only archery and fly rods. I started hunting Kansas years back for myself never guiding and still to this day. I hate guiding, i hate the idiots I would take out for the outfitter so he could make money. I dislike having to put people back into a stand after they already drew blood. You know who you are reading this trying to figure out where to go. I have spent much of my personal time scouting and planning for my trips sometimes having to miss years on the draw, not just one or two years but sometimes 3 years in a row with no tag. this year is my second year in a row for a tag and that is a first for me. I keep to myself don’t bother anyone. I’ve made friends sat at there their dinner tables and visited the local restaurants etc. Tags are not cheap but I’m legal, I take no short cuts and pride myself as being a self reliant. It’s a long drive for me coming from Downeast Maine. Getting there takes for ever and coming home takes even longer. 

Kansas hunting has changed, I have never told anyone where I go because I don’t want anyone to know I don’t want you there.. I agree social media has in part ruined it. And maybe guys like me who worked for outfitters making them look good taking there haven’t got a clues to a stand. That’s why I quit working for outfitters, I’m just for myself now every year I dont get a tag.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

oldknees said:


> There are too many humans so that everyone gets what he wants. But,,, some will spend more than others to try. Kansas has well learned that . 11 MILLION $ from our friends out of state is a goal more important to our government spenders than big bucks. Excuse me! The big ones are still here! Plenty of them! Come on down!


So very true. Cost me about $550 ish to hunting and apply to Kansas. Tag plus hunting license we have to buy. 22,000 tags = $12,100,000. If 8000 that were unsuccessful had to buy the hunting license that's another $800,000. Nearly $13,000,000

If someone wanted to reduce the number of tags to NR's and sell more resident's, reducing NR by 5000 tags ($27.50 hunt license + $52.50 deer tag = $80) would require an additional sale of 34,375 tags if purchased with the small game/hunt license. Without the hunt license, they would to sell 52,380 to make the short fall. I can't imagine adding 29,375 more tags would make Kansas have better hunting. Probably go south in a hurry. If they double or tripled resident tags if would be easier to cover the Resident financial shortfall.

As for me, 1st time I failed to draw Kansas ever was this year. Used to be easy to get a tag until last few years when someone mentioned the hunt adjacent unit. My friend who was going hunt Kansas for the first time ever also didn't draw. Basically, I am out a minimum of $4000 on leased ground this year. I was trying to get 2 more areas they have leased up and that might still happen. Sorry, I can NOT sublease to anyone else. That was part of agreement. Me and 1 person, no one else. No guiding. And if you didn't know them, they wouldn't give permission so it's not taking away from any of the locals. I have only taken one deer in 6 years so I am picky and just don't fill a tag on the last day. The neighbors on both properties hunt their areas hard and the second a deer gets to be 3.5 years is about 50/50 if they will be shot by the neighbors and rare to see one live past 4.5 on some the places.

I feel for residents but we have the same issue in Colorado. The sport has been pay to pay pretty bad the last 15 years. Not that it wasn't before but now its worse. Big commercial companies such as Whitetail properties jacking up the price of hunting land or Hayden outdoors selling land for too much. I will never deal with Hayden outdoors if I can help it. I sure they are nice but they did screw me out of property I was going to buy from a local once and made lofty promises what they could sell it for. It didn't sell at the higher price but then the landowner wanted something more comparable. Ended up being sold to a guy I came to find out was 'So rich, he makes enough in dividends off family investments in about week" to buy the place for $600k. 

Anyways thats my thoughts and rant. Good luck to those who drew.


----------



## oldknees (Dec 7, 2021)

Man of leisure
I'm sorry to hear that you've been outbid in Colorado. So your plan to lease 4 grand worth of deer hunting in Kansas is understandable. The fact that you didn't draw is just one of those chances a man takes.
You've given me a great idea! Outlaw deer hunting to residents in Kansas! Do away with the draw and make it Highest bid wins! Start the bidding at 500 $. Sealed bids of course.
It can't miss. t
To make it fair, a bidder must list his political affiliation and a copy of last years' tax returns.
I'm still chewing on your "selling land for too much" line. I'll think about that and get back.


----------



## Foreverbowhunter (Aug 31, 2021)

Easy. Shut down the greedy land grabbing outfitters that profit on killing two year olds and somehow eliminate the resident good old boys from stacking poached bucks for coyote bait piles. 
You All keep bickering. I’ll be there again killing mature deer on public in November 2022. Sorry your leases and deer feeders are getting tougher to hunt. Maybe try hunting for a change🤷‍♂️


----------



## Arkrem870 (9 mo ago)

Road hunting is a big problem in the areas I hunt as well. Pulled these 22 bullets out of bucks on back to back years caping them out.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

oldknees said:


> Man of leisure
> I'm sorry to hear that you've been outbid in Colorado. So your plan to lease 4 grand worth of deer hunting in Kansas is understandable. The fact that you didn't draw is just one of those chances a man takes.
> You've given me a great idea! Outlaw deer hunting to residents in Kansas! Do away with the draw and make it Highest bid wins! Start the bidding at 500 $. Sealed bids of course.
> It can't miss. t
> ...


i think you meant to call someone else out I have nothing to do with Colorado. Your sarcasm adds nothing of importance.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Arkrem870 said:


> Road hunting is a big problem in the areas I hunt as well. Pulled these 22 bullets out of bucks on back to back years caping them out.


Yep. From my time in Kansas and talking to the locals, the road hunting and poaching is the biggest thing that hurts the deer herd in the area that I hunt.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

NYyotekiller said:


> Yep. From my time in Kansas and talking to the locals, the road hunting and poaching is the biggest thing that hurts the deer herd in the area that I hunt.


Well they are wrong. We had poaching going on long before 1995. Actually the poaching was much worse back then. We had alot more locals hunting the roads back then. Today everything is marked leased or painted purple. Trail cameras are everywhere. We live in the era of cell phones with game wardens on speed dial. People scout and feed year round. They all think they own the deer so leasers and landowners are very vigilant. Poaching is a minor problem compared to everything else.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

NYyotekiller said:


> Yep. From my time in Kansas and talking to the locals, the road hunting and poaching is the biggest thing that hurts the deer herd in the area that I hunt.


The biggest poaching that has taken place near us the last 10 years has been teenagers being stooopid. Shooting deer for the fun of it and letting them lay, something I'll never understand. It seems like one group gets caught and then a couple years later another, probably younger brothers, takes the wheel and starts it all over again. It's infuriating! The last group to get caught had graduated to cows, horses, and mules before they were apprehended.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

KSQ2 said:


> The biggest poaching that has taken place near us the last 10 years has been teenagers being stooopid. Shooting deer for the fun of it and letting them lay, something I'll never understand. It seems like one group gets caught and then a couple years later another, probably younger brothers, takes the wheel and starts it all over again. It's infuriating! The last group to get caught had graduated to cows, horses, and mules before they were apprehended.


Illegal tags are the biggest form of poaching. For instance, a fellow from Pennsylvania bought a house and 14 acres next to the property I hunt. He thinks that entitles him to getting a tag every year. I turned him in for having a resident tag. Game warden told me that for the area he is responsible for, that he had a list of about 50 names of nr buying tags this way. This is poaching but it really falls under mismanagement. To buy a tag everyone should have to purchase through the court house with 2 forms of id and proof of residence. Our problems aren't poaching problems it's management problems.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

westksbowhunter said:


> I am glad you see it that way. Most of the time when we residents post something, everyone on here claims we hate NR's and that is not the case. We have nothing against NR hunters, they were given the right to be here. Our problem lies within our legislature and KDWP. They told us that NR would make up 5% of tags. At that time we still had a resident draw for firearms season. Unfortunately, NR hunting led to a ton of changes to our management system, that in no way, favored residents. Residents should be given priority over NR and it has went the opposite direction since 1995. Our once public land that was a dream to hunt, is now over ran with treestands. Outfitters are everywhere, and lease up 30,000 acres of land each. 5 and 6 years are hunting big game, when the age limit used to be 14 and that was for archery only. Youth could not hunt during fire arms. Residents could draw a fire arm tag and about 80% were successful. Seems like the tag split between antlerless and buck tags were about 75% drew buck tags. Many residents could not even shoot an antlered deer during firearm season. James Kroll was advocate for antlerless tags that really brought on unwanted change. I wish he could have kept his mouth shut about deer management. His logic might have worked in Texas but it doesn't work in KS. Now we have any season tags, early muzzle loader season, cross bow inclusion, 5 month long season, special antlerless seasons, etc. The hits just keep coming for residents. I have been hunting in Kansas since the 70's and I don't think I am going to fight it anymore. I bought a turkey tag this year and never went once. I don't think I will waste my time hunting a diminished deer herd and fighting trying to find access this fall. My deer hunting days may be over. I have shot about 35 quality bucks in this state all with archery equipment. I got to hunt during the prime hunting days in the middle 80's. The mid 90's saw things drop drastically. And it continues to decline.



I am glad that you both have a reasonable thought process and I would like to add this for consideration.....I agree that 14 years is a relatively small sample of experience in your great state. Would you believe it if I told you that in 14 years I have seen more mature deer in the 145" class and above than in the 38 years that I have hunted in PA (I couldn't start until I was 12 years old - no mentor programs back then (lol)).

I only mention that because 'big' is relative, I can tell you my brothers, most of my uncles and cousins have never seen a 140" deer while hunting. A trip to anywhere in the mid-west very well could give them a heart attack. Why is that relevant....(I could be naive) but I really don't think any travels out of state to shoot 2 year old deer, but I have seen MANY 2-year old deer in my in KS that would be a trophy for MANY. I am not insinuating those hunters do not have the self-control as much as I am suggesting they don't have the experience in the presence of deer of that size.

Any accomplished bowhunter will tell that there is absolutely no more valuable a resource than experience. Even these days with books and magazines, bolgs and vlogs, YouTube and Intsagram, ArcheryTalk and BowSite, etc...one can read, watch, practice, prepare, but when the biggest buck you've ever seen steps into your effective range it takes an unusual and often unpracticed skill to begin evaluating, most go on autopilot.

I don't think this is earth shattering news, in fact, I suspect why so many outfitters these days are providing cam photos to their clients of "hit-list" and "off-the-list" targets.

I am not trying to make excuses, in fact, I've been on both sides...I've passed buck that I shouldn't have because I 'wasn't sure' and shot a 2.5-year old 8 that scored 130". I don't have a 130" buck from my home state of PA in all the years I've hunted here.

I guess what I am trying to say is that every non-resident who visits places like KS, IA, MN, OH are likely not not out to ravage your resources. Yes, there are some bad apples in every bunch and we know the poison that they can spread, but generally speaking I believe most are seeking an experience/opportunity that they cannot find in their home state.

Hope this makes some sense.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

westksbowhunter said:


> Illegal tags are the biggest form of poaching. For instance, a fellow from Pennsylvania bought a house and 14 acres next to the property I hunt. He thinks that entitles him to getting a tag every year. I turned him in for having a resident tag. Game warden told me that for the area he is responsible for, that he had a list of about 50 names of nr buying tags this way. This is poaching but it really falls under mismanagement. To buy a tag everyone should have to purchase through the court house with 2 forms of id and proof of residence. Our problems aren't poaching problems it's management problems.


I understand what you're saying on a state level, but I'm speaking of a local problem. These kids have shot literally hundreds of deer over the last decade, bucks, does, and fawns, it doesn't matter to them and they do it all year -- they just want to kill. I say "do" instead of "did" because there is a another group at it right now. It's a mental disease imo.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

KSQ2 said:


> I understand what you're saying on a state level, but I'm speaking of a local problem. These kids have shot literally hundreds of deer over the last decade, bucks, does, and fawns, it doesn't matter to them and they do it all year -- they just want to kill. I say "do" instead of "did" because there is a another group at it right now. It's a mental disease imo.


Kids were doing the same thing 40 years ago, but yet we had more deer with better quality. So our problems are not poaching related in any way. Catching poachers is quite easy these days. Just involve the game warder and local sheriffs dept.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

12-Ringer said:


> I am glad that you both have a reasonable thought process and I would like to add this for consideration.....I agree that 14 years is a relatively small sample of experience in your great state. Would you believe it if I told you that in 14 years I have seen more mature deer in the 145" class and above than in the 38 years that I have hunted in PA (I couldn't start until I was 12 years old - no mentor programs back then (lol)).
> 
> I only mention that because 'big' is relative, I can tell you my brothers, most of my uncles and cousins have never seen a 140" deer while hunting. A trip to anywhere in the mid-west very well could give them a heart attack. Why is that relevant....(I could be naive) but I really don't think any travels out of state to shoot 2 year old deer, but I have seen MANY 2-year old deer in my in KS that would be a trophy for MANY. I am not insinuating those hunters do not have the self-control as much as I am suggesting they don't have the experience in the presence of deer of that size.
> 
> ...


Not that I am pointing the finger at you, but your post on age and scoring is the biggest problem we have. Everyone's fixation on what a deer scores and how old it is has everyone greedy. Come to Kansas and kill a 150, that really when scored officially won't make pope and young. Back when hunting in Kansas was terrific, and every state for that matter, hunters counted points and were just happy to kill a deer. Next thing you know, everyone has become an export scorer. Lets get out the trail cams and put out a feeder and post a picture of a deer in velvet and claim is scores 170. Come here, go hunting, and shoot a deer you like is what is should be. This is exactly why I never entered any of mine in the books. I have been guilty of getting caught up in it too, posting pics and scoring deer. But it really has had a very negative effect on hunting and hunters. It has led to greed. Hence purple paint, trail cams, corn piles, etc. So it leads to Ten Point Cross bows wanting inclusion, muzzle loader hunters wanting a special season, Ken Corbet bringing up house bill after house bill, outfitters advertising everywhere, etc. Everyone thinks they own the deer. Now I hunt with my recurve and go for the experience. I have a garage full of mounts that I would like to get rid of. They mean nothing now.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

westksbowhunter said:


> Well they are wrong. We had poaching going on long before 1995. Actually the poaching was much worse back then. We had alot more locals hunting the roads back then. Today everything is marked leased or painted purple. Trail cameras are everywhere. We live in the era of cell phones with game wardens on speed dial. People scout and feed year round. They all think they own the deer so leasers and landowners are very vigilant. Poaching is a minor problem compared to everything else.


We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. I can only go on what my friends that live out there year around have told me. 

Localized poaching and/or road hunting has a much larger effect on deer population than you might believe I think.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

NYyotekiller said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. I can only go on what my friends that live out there year around have told me.
> 
> Localized poaching and/or road hunting has a much larger effect on deer population than you might believe I think.


I live out here year round and have hunted here since the 70's. I can tell you what it was like for 20 years before 1995 and tell what it is like post 1995. We had more poaching prior to NR hunting. So much easier to catch them now days.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

westksbowhunter said:


> Not that I am pointing the finger at you, but your post on age and scoring is the biggest problem we have. Everyone's fixation on what a deer scores and how old it is has everyone greedy. Come to Kansas and kill a 150, that really when scored officially won't make pope and young. Back when hunting in Kansas was terrific, and every state for that matter, hunters counted points and were just happy to kill a deer. Next thing you know, everyone has become an export scorer. Lets get out the trail cams and put out a feeder and post a picture of a deer in velvet and claim is scores 170. Come here, go hunting, and shoot a deer you like is what is should be. This is exactly why I never entered any of mine in the books. I have been guilty of getting caught up in it too, posting pics and scoring deer. But it really has had a very negative effect on hunting and hunters. It has led to greed. Hence purple paint, trail cams, corn piles, etc. So it leads to Ten Point Cross bows wanting inclusion, muzzle loader hunters wanting a special season, Ken Corbet bringing up house bill after house bill, outfitters advertising everywhere, etc. Everyone thinks they own the deer. Now I hunt with my recurve and go for the experience. I have a garage full of mounts that I would like to get rid of. They mean nothing now.


I can certainly appreciate that sentiment...


----------



## CrossbowCarl (9 mo ago)

SilentElk said:


> I feel for residents but we have the same issue in Colorado. The sport has been pay to pay pretty bad the last 15 years. Not that it wasn't before but now its worse. *Big commercial companies such as Whitetail properties jacking up the price of hunting land or Hayden outdoors selling land for too much.* I will never deal with Hayden outdoors if I can help it. I sure they are nice but they did screw me out of property I was going to buy from a local once and made lofty promises what they could sell it for. It didn't sell at the higher price but then the landowner wanted something more comparable. Ended up being sold to a guy I came to find out was 'So rich, he makes enough in dividends off family investments in about week" to buy the place for $600k.
> 
> Anyways thats my thoughts and rant. Good luck to those who drew.


If those properties sold for that price, isn't that what they are worth? Wouldn't the landowner be happy to get the most out of his property as possible? I have sold and purchased land through WTP, should I have sold it for less money than what WTP got for me? No landowner in his/her right mind would want the less money possible for a property for sale...I understand your prospective as a hunter, but would you sell your truck or bow for less than top dollar you could get for it?


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

CrossbowCarl said:


> If those properties sold for that price, isn't that what they are worth? Wouldn't the landowner be happy to get the most out of his property as possible? I have sold and purchased land through WTP, should I have sold it for less money than what WTP got for me? No landowner in his/her right mind would want the less money possible for a property for sale...I understand your prospective as a hunter, but would you sell your truck or bow for less than top dollar you could get for it?


Sadly hunting has become a rich man's sport versus a family tradition handed down from generation to generation. This is why hunter numbers continue to dwindle. It will eventually be controlled by the wealthy and politicians. Unfortunately deer hunters are so greedy that they force out upland hunters, waterfowl hunters, small game hunters, etc. Back in the 70's I would ride my bike from farm pond to farm pond fishing. Today someone would catch that kid on trail camera and raise all kinds of hell.


----------



## billrv (Nov 14, 2009)

I've had the pleasure of hunting Ks. as a non resident for many years I enjoyed it so much I bought a farm but still have a few long term leases that will always be mine Irregardless of some of the stupid offers that have been made by outfitters, it pays to build long term relationships with landowners and treat the land as it is yours. Now back to the outfitters, one in particular that caters to some of the not so popular T.V. hunters that borders one of my leases, it's been a two years ago one of the TV hunters shot A MONSTER that crossed onto my lease, they contacted the landowner who contacted me and said it was my call whether to let them cross the property line to retrieve the deer. Since I was close I agreed which I would do for anyone and told them I would be there in 30 minutes. The outfitter was blowing my phone up for the entire thirty minutes telling me he WILL cross the line if I am not there in a few minutes. Once I arrived his temperament calmed a good bit once he realized we had met. Long story short since they were the pros I kind of hung back to let them film the recovery until they got way off track, I found the deer in the complete opposite direction that they went and called them over to recover their 125" young buck. I really think a lot of the problems are these money hungry unethical Outfitters that look at the dollar only, they extend themselves paying leases and don't stand up to self proclaimed Celebrities.


----------



## Arkrem870 (9 mo ago)

With tags becoming harder to get (for now) I’d think outfitters would have a harder time booking regular clients and be searching every year.


----------



## Foreverbowhunter (Aug 31, 2021)

westksbowhunter said:


> Illegal tags are the biggest form of poaching. For instance, a fellow from Pennsylvania bought a house and 14 acres next to the property I hunt. He thinks that entitles him to getting a tag every year. I turned him in for having a resident tag. Game warden told me that for the area he is responsible for, that he had a list of about 50 names of nr buying tags this way. This is poaching but it really falls under mismanagement. To buy a tag everyone should have to purchase through the court house with 2 forms of id and proof of residence. Our problems aren't poaching problems it's management problems.


Just a guess but I bet you’re a anti government interfering with your life guy unless it’s suits your agenda as posted above. Can’t have it both ways bud.
Disease, greedy outfitters, resident poachers and resident mule deer hunters in that order are the problem. Haven’t seen a mule deer worth going after for 8 years. Highly doubt the 3 NR tags given out in a year are to blame. Maybe it’s the residents chasing any fork horn they see🤔


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Foreverbowhunter said:


> Just a guess but I bet you’re a anti government interfering with your life guy unless it’s suits your agenda as posted above. Can’t have it both ways bud.
> Disease, greedy outfitters, resident poachers and resident mule deer hunters in that order are the problem. Haven’t seen a mule deer worth going after for 8 years. Highly doubt the 3 NR tags given out in a year are to blame. Maybe it’s the residents chasing any fork horn they see🤔





Foreverbowhunter said:


> Just a guess but I bet you’re a anti government interfering with your life guy unless it’s suits your agenda as posted above. Can’t have it both ways bud.
> Disease, greedy outfitters, resident poachers and resident mule deer hunters in that order are the problem. Haven’t seen a mule deer worth going after for 8 years. Highly doubt the 3 NR tags given out in a year are to blame. Maybe it’s the residents chasing any fork horn they see🤔


Thanks for lending your expert knowledge. I don't know why we had such great hunting prior to completely changing our management system.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

I get what you are saying WestKS about tags bought by people buying a house in a different state and claiming that is their primary residence. While the Kansas Dept of Wildlife has some provisions for this with landowner tags, which I believe must be 80 acres, and the tag is ONLY good on that property for direct owner/family. Let me know if my memory is wrong. I believe the following article gives an idea what is being implied. Utah Man Faces Up To 21 Years in Jail & $210,000 in Fines For Falsely Obtaining Wyo Hunting Licenses | Cowboy State Daily


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

billrv said:


> I've had the pleasure of hunting Ks. as a non resident for many years I enjoyed it so much I bought a farm but still have a few long term leases that will always be mine Irregardless of some of the stupid offers that have been made by outfitters, it pays to build long term relationships with landowners and treat the land as it is yours. Now back to the outfitters, one in particular that caters to some of the not so popular T.V. hunters that borders one of my leases, it's been a two years ago one of the TV hunters shot A MONSTER that crossed onto my lease, they contacted the landowner who contacted me and said it was my call whether to let them cross the property line to retrieve the deer. Since I was close I agreed which I would do for anyone and told them I would be there in 30 minutes. The outfitter was blowing my phone up for the entire thirty minutes telling me he WILL cross the line if I am not there in a few minutes. Once I arrived his temperament calmed a good bit once he realized we had met. Long story short since they were the pros I kind of hung back to let them film the recovery until they got way off track, I found the deer in the complete opposite direction that they went and called them over to recover their 125" young buck. I really think a lot of the problems are these money hungry unethical Outfitters that look at the dollar only, they extend themselves paying leases and don't stand up to self proclaimed Celebrities.


Make sure you have your i’s dotted and t’s crossed if you’re hunting land that is not your own as a nonresident who’s not applying for a tag. If you don’t qualify as a landowner/TENANT you will end up in a lot of trouble. You must qualify by making a significant profit on your agricultural investment every year. I’m assuming you know this since you’ve been hunting this way for a while.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

westksbowhunter said:


> I live out here year round and have hunted here since the 70's. I can tell you what it was like for 20 years before 1995 and tell what it is like post 1995. We had more poaching prior to NR hunting. So much easier to catch them now days.


Just because it’s easier to catch them doesn’t mean it’s not being done at an alarming rate. I’ve seen the evidence and been told it’s a problem by local residents that know more than I do and that I trust.

Plus, it should be even more of a concern now that the deer herd has dwindled to its current numbers. Pre-95 there was supposedly 200” deer hiding in every hedge row so it wasn’t such a big deal if you had a few poachers around.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

NYyotekiller said:


> Just because it’s easier to catch them doesn’t mean it’s not being done at an alarming rate. I’ve seen the evidence and been told it’s a problem by local residents that know more than I do and that I trust.
> 
> Plus, it should be even more of a concern now that the deer herd has dwindled to its current numbers. Pre-95 there was supposedly 200” deer hiding in every hedge row so it wasn’t such a big deal if you had a few poachers around.


Poaching really has nothing to do with leasing, or non regulated outfitters, with access, with crossbows, with early muzzle loader season, with 5 month long seasons, with Any Season tags, with NR's harvesting well over 35% of the deer, with special antlerless season, with toddlers hunting, etc, etc. Let's say not one deer was poached in 2022, hunting would still be the same and all these poor regulations would remain. If the names Mike Hayden, Ken Corbet, or Randy Wood mean nothing to you then you really don't understand our issues.


----------



## oldknees (Dec 7, 2021)

Well said.


----------



## oldknees (Dec 7, 2021)

I can imagine an evening gathering of administrators somewhere in Topeka, or Pratt, where amongst the cigar smoke and expense account whiskey someone says, with a nostalgic regret,,," Think of the money we could have made off the buffalo??????"


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

oldknees said:


> I can imagine an evening gathering of representatives somewhere in Topeka, or Pratt, where amongst the cigar smoke and expense account whiskey someone says, with a nostalgic regret,,," Think of the money we could have made off the buffalo??????"


Prolly not Pratt, but most definitely Topeka!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

oldknees said:


> Well said.


Thanks it just frustrating when people from other states hunt here for 5, 10, 15 years and try and tell me what is wrong in my state. They have not attended commissioner meetings, they have not been through a boat load of regulation changes, they have no knowledge of big game history in Kansas, and don't have 40 plus years of experience to draw from. I hunt several other states and would never insult a resident hunter by pretending to know more than they do. Yotekiller and Silent Elk tell me about Randy Wood, Mike Hayden, and Ken Corbet and the impact they have had on resident hunters. Not just here say from from people you meet or from landowners you lease from. Give me some solid information.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not going to get started on KS deer policy or hunting debates. I'm going to enjoy what I can while it's available to me and before it disappears. A recent pic of a buck in the back yard. This is an older buck that will never grow a big rack.










And another buck of the same age or slightly younger that has with great potential.


----------



## doepatroler (Oct 29, 2021)

rmscustom said:


> I agree. While I can’t understand shooting a antlerless deer out of state for meat I know there is a bunch that probably will. There is no need in the areas I hunt for NR antlerless tags and could maybe benefit from limited resident antlerless tags.
> But the guy that cuts up a deer for me if needed 100miles away is in a area that way more antlerless should be shot…
> Not a one size fits all statewide solution.
> Wi has done a decent job a differentiating public vs private land along with high density deer population farm land vs the forest lands which are low density deer population.
> ...


 Yes they Have I am from Wisconsin. And I hunt the east central part. I hunt a property of 200 acres luckily no public near us and the smallest parcel anyone owns by us is 80. on are block which is well over 5000 acres most is small farms and we have maybe 40 people that hunt that. the deer numbers are high. I passed 137 different bucks this season our group shot 4 bucks and 19 does. and you might think that off of 200 acres that's a lot of does to shoot but an average night It is not uncommon for 4 of us to to 200 plus deer. Most I seen in one night has been 179 in the food plot at 1 time. only 18 of them where bucks. and none older than 3.5. we have a high deer population and all age classes bucks 4.5 or older we has 59 different bucks in that category. Part of this is because this area is super wooded you can go 10 miles in pure hardwoods and not find a trail house or road and then get to areas of thousands of acres cedar swamps. the only part that breaks this up is that its still in that belt for farming and there is lots of ag. This has drawn a lot of people who want to hunt and buy 100 acres provide food cover and have 3 guys that hunt with little pressure. So the deer get a chance. And its different for each county. But for my firearm and archery license I get 6 antlerless tags. The thing the DNR needs to do is open the wolf season we are lucky we have them but not many never have had more than 1 on camera at a time but ik guys that see more wolves hunting than deer .


----------



## oldknees (Dec 7, 2021)

Yes Hawkfarm! All good for what it is! Hay is mostly cut, beans are in, corn looks ok so far. My out-of -state archer friends will wander in early in November, filled with anticipation that they may Finally see a Big One worthy of the costs of a two week stay. They are fine men and a pleasure to be around. One of them has gone over to crossbow tho. I will keep a close eye on him.


----------



## cmccoy1976 (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm a little confused. I applied for unit 17 with unit 2 as the additional unit. When I got the email that I was successful it only mentioned unit 17 then in the app there is no mention of unit 2. Is this normal or did I only get unit 17? Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

You got only 17 for antlered


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

And your antlerless


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

cmccoy1976 said:


> I'm a little confused. I applied for unit 17 with unit 2 as the additional unit. When I got the email that I was successful it only mentioned unit 17 then in the app there is no mention of unit 2. Is this normal or did I only get unit 17? Anyone else have this happen?
> View attachment 7648911
> View attachment 7648912


Usually you get one neighboring Unit to hunt as well. I'm guessing that unit was completely full before you were drawn, they had a lot of issues with the draw this year. If I were you, I'd be thankful I was drawn at all considering Unit 2 was already full. You could call Pratt for clarification, but good luck, some of those who answer the phone are clueless.


----------



## 12 point (Apr 22, 2003)

cmccoy1976 said:


> I'm a little confused. I applied for unit 17 with unit 2 as the additional unit. When I got the email that I was successful it only mentioned unit 17 then in the app there is no mention of unit 2. Is this normal or did I only get unit 17? Anyone else have this happen?
> View attachment 7648911
> View attachment 7648912


You get the unit you applied for and an additional unit to hunt regardless if the additional unit is full or not.

Log in to : Login / Enroll | Hunt and Fish Licenses | Go Outdoors

Click on the > Limited Draw Application > More info, and see if your additional Unit is listed there.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

12 point said:


> You get the unit you applied for and an additional unit to hunt regardless if the additional unit is full or not.
> 
> Log in to : Login / Enroll | Hunt and Fish Licenses | Go Outdoors
> 
> Click on the > Limited Draw Application > More info, and see if your additional Unit is listed there.


This is one of the biggest failures of the draw in Kansas, and why some units have so much competition. You can take the number of tags allocated per unit and add at least another 50% from those coming from adjoining units; ESPECIALLY when dealing with hunters on public exclusively. Oh well...
Back to the topic, I thought the fella had already done this and only one unit was given to him.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Got a good one on cam the other day. Can’t wait to see what he turns into.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Big poaching operation busted in nw Kansas. A nr outfitter who leased up tons of wiha and many other sections. The link on the kdwp website is down now but will post it later.


----------



## cmccoy1976 (Nov 5, 2021)

After calling Pratt, I was told they had some display issues on the website and in the App. I was awarded unit 2 as well as 17. She said it would be correct on my printed tag and they would be mailed in the next two weeks.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

9 charged in Kansas poaching case


PRATT, Kan. (KSNT) — Following a three-year poaching investigation, the Kansas Department of Wildlife and Parks (KDWP) has charged nine people. Game wardens with the KDWP were responsible for condu…




www.ksn.com


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Check out broken country outdoors


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Not a lot of detail in the story, and they only mentioned 3 people out of the 9. Was there more that I over looked? I’m am thankful KDWP was able to arrest and see charges against the poachers.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Man of Leisure said:


> Not a lot of detail in the story, and they only mentioned 3 people out of the 9. Was there more that I over looked? I’m am thankful KDWP was able to arrest and see charges against the poachers.


Greedy outfitter


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wish they would have upped the fines and served jail time. At least the head honcho anyway.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Let me be the first to say, those guys are world class D-bags. They “leased” ground based on the deer they killed, needless to say nobody got paid. I was passing on deer they were shooting….they were hunting land they didn’t have permission to be on…..they were driving all over every piece of dirt they could find.
They were in bed with Xtreme Outfitters out of Texas I believe. Those guys ruined deer hunting in that part of the world for a long time….many landowners who already had a sour taste, won’t give the time of day now.

The thing I find funny about it is that the boy, Tayton got the worst of it….he would have a been a minor when most of this took place. His dad got a slap on the wrist. They need to publish the names of all who got ticketed.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

mopar17 said:


> Let me be the first to say, those guys are world class D-bags. They “leased” ground based on the deer they killed, needless to say nobody got paid. I was passing on deer they were shooting….they were hunting land they didn’t have permission to be on…..they were driving all over every piece of dirt they could find.
> They were in bed with Xtreme Outfitters out of Texas I believe. Those guys ruined deer hunting in that part of the world for a long time….many landowners who already had a sour taste, won’t give the time of day now.
> 
> The thing I find funny about it is that the boy, Tayton got the worst of it….he would have a been a minor when most of this took place. His dad got a slap on the wrist. They need to publish the names of all who got ticketed.


So you are passing on an average size of 173 inches?


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Yes, I’ll pass on a 170” mule deer…..unless it’s some crazy character critter.
They killed some 200’s, but they killed a lot of 150-160 deer too. I’m guessing most of the deer they killed themselves weren’t put on social media.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

I do think we need to have tougher poaching laws. think about those idiots ruining the name of hunting and everyone that is a hunter.


----------



## Wiz18 (Oct 22, 2015)

When and how does KDWP issue a refund if you are unsuccessful on a NR application?


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

westksbowhunter said:


> 9 charged in Kansas poaching case
> 
> 
> PRATT, Kan. (KSNT) — Following a three-year poaching investigation, the Kansas Department of Wildlife and Parks (KDWP) has charged nine people. Game wardens with the KDWP were responsible for condu…
> ...


Good to see they caught these guys.

So were they shooting these animals themselves or were they having paying clients take them? 

Where in NW Kansas was this taking place?


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

westksbowhunter said:


> So you are passing on an average size of 173 inches?





Man of Leisure said:


> I do think we need to have tougher poaching laws. think about those idiots ruining the name of hunting and everyone that is a hunter.


Tougher poaching laws and stricter, more conservative management in general. KDWP and the KS Legislature has enabled outfitters to set up shop everywhere by allowing to many NR tags.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Very NW corner……
They were doing both…..having clients pay and killing them themselves. One guy I believe the first year they did the “service” shot one mule deer buck and one whitetail. Does anyone know if there’s a way in Kansas of killing more than one antlered deer in a year? Some states off Governors tags, trophy tags, etc…..not sure about Kansas.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

mopar17 said:


> Very NW corner……
> They were doing both…..having clients pay and killing them themselves. One guy I believe the first year they did the “service” shot one mule deer buck and one whitetail. Does anyone know if there’s a way in Kansas of killing more than one antlered deer in a year? Some states off Governors tags, trophy tags, etc…..not sure about Kansas.


There is no way to legally shoot two antlered bucks in one year.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

mopar17 said:


> View attachment 7650577


What an idiot, putting that on social media???


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh but they're so "Extreme" lol, probably shot'm over a failure pile to boot






These fools give us all a black eye


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice clean 10 showed up last night. I think he will definitely be 160+


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

If we don’t get rain soon in our part of SEK, EHD is going to begin reeking havoc. Corn is drying up, beans are stalled out, and hay is crap. Not looking good…..


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Ditto in the NW……already feeding cows on summer grass. There won’t be many fall crops to supplement the deer.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

We’re headed to the Rockies Sunday, that usually brings rain and cooler weather back home, so we’re gonna do our part.


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

KSQ2 said:


> We’re headed to the Rockies Sunday, that usually brings rain and cooler weather back home, so we’re gonna do our part.


Wishing you luck on bringing some of that yummy rain back, KSQ2! I was in Nebraska helping out with family (Sisters Husband had open heart surgery and my dad a total knee replacement)......It rained a couple times and was hoping it would follow me back to SW KS but it quit even sprinkling at Ellsworth and bright sunny open skies by Great Bend🤷‍♂️


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Maybe you’ll find those cooler temps after Sunday, but my forecast shows a high of 110 here for Sunday. I’m ready for snow…..


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

My word that is hot, I hope it rains for you all soon.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

some nice looking deer


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

mlawsonhunts said:


> Nice clean 10 showed up last night. I think he will definitely be 160+
> View attachment 7653035
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice deer, but not 160 plus.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

following along


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

westksbowhunter said:


> That's a nice deer, but not 160 plus.


I’ll admit I’m not a great scorer of them on the hoof. Figured high 50’s-low 60’s. I’ll let you know what he tapes out at when I kill him this November! Hahaha


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Here is how bad it is in Kansas


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

That is crazy as it was pretty much the exact opposite in Pottowattomie County. Every 50% chance of rain this year has brought 2“ of rain. We had two rains of 4.5” and 1.5” in the last two weeks. Washed my creeks our so bad that I will have to bring heavy equipment in to fix it. 


Here is how bad it is in Kansas
View attachment 7656689

[/QUOTE]


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

Welp moved to Kansas in April, got the maps out and starting tomorrow gunna put some cameras out. There is good WIHA land i want to hunt but cant acess them tell SEPT 1 so those will be fun early season


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Any nonresidents recieve there tags yet? Seems kinda late to not have them yet


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

walleyehunter78 said:


> Any nonresidents recieve there tags yet? Seems kinda late to not have them yet


Still haven’t got mine. Usually get them by sometime in June.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Tags were issued weeks ago, you should have received an email stating you won or you were not selected. If you have not received email stating either then you need to call.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Man of Leisure said:


> Tags were issued weeks ago, you should have received an email stating you won or you were not selected. If you have not received email stating either then you need to call.


I got the email both my son and I were awarded tags. Just haven’t received the actual licenses in the mail yet. They are usually here by now


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

mlawsonhunts said:


> I got the email both my son and I were awarded tags. Just haven’t received the actual licenses in the mail yet. They are usually here by now


Same here, waiting on paper tags. I am guessing they are behind just like the draw results were.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Just got back from vacation and wow, it’s bad here in SE Kansas. Haven’t seen anything like this since ‘11 and ‘12. 42 days since our last rain and in the middle of 18 days of 100+ degree temps according to forecast. My in-laws began feeding hay last week. EHD is going to nail us this year.


----------



## Ethanpowell2227 (Nov 29, 2021)

KSQ2 said:


> Just got back from vacation and wow, it’s bad here in SE Kansas. Haven’t seen anything like this since ‘11 and ‘12. 42 days since our last rain and in the middle of 18 days of 100+ degree temps according to forecast. My in-laws began feeding hay last week. EHD is going to nail us this year.


I’m probably west of you an hour or two. Same story here. Buncha the farmers I know are deciding to chop their corn for silage before long. I saw some today that was so burnt you’d think it’s ready to be picked. Hoping we get a rain before long. Not ready for another EHD hit. Have to many good up and coming bucks this year.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Did any part of Kansas get rain Today?


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Man of Leisure said:


> Did any part of Kansas get rain Today?


NEK has been getting rain, as well as NCK, and some of the West. Nothing in SEK.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Ethanpowell2227 (Nov 29, 2021)

Man of Leisure said:


> Did any part of Kansas get rain Today?


Negative for us here in the South Central part. Best chances are Friday-Saturday.


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

KSQ2 said:


> View attachment 7665174


Glad I'll be in the farthest NE part in November but it sucks when there is no rain and hate to see it that bad for the west side.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Lots of rain in NEK the last 2 days


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

mlawsonhunts said:


> Lots of rain in NEK the last 2 days


They've been getting rain all along.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

Yup good rain here NEK going to set few cameras up Saturday look for fresh sign


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhntr33 (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone know when 2022-2023 wiha atlas comes out?

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

bowhntr33 said:


> Anyone know when 2022-2023 wiha atlas comes out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


It looks to be out right now.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

NYyotekiller said:


> It looks to be out right now.


Are you sure you’re not looking at the 21-22 map? I’m not seeing a new 22-23 map on the website.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

KSQ2 said:


> Are you sure you’re not looking at the 21-22 map? I’m not seeing a new 22-23 map on the website.


When you open the map viewer its labeled as the 2022-2023 Atlas but on the previous page it says its 2021-2022 so I guess I'm not sure now.


----------



## Foreverbowhunter (Aug 31, 2021)

Looks like last years map still. Onx is only showing the spring 2022 wiha still. 
Usually see the fall atlas buy mid august. With the way Kansas is going this year who knows when. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok, thanks fellas, still awaiting anxiously. There have been a number of times I've scouted property in the spring only to have it come out of the program the following fall. I found one potential honey hole in particular I'm hoping doesn't disappear.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I still don't know because when I compare OnX to the Kansas online Atlas there are some parcels that show up on OnX that have been removed from the Kansas Atlas. 

Maybe they are waiting until September to update it so they don't have people scouting them until they are allowed to do so?


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

NYyotekiller said:


> I still don't know because when I compare OnX to the Kansas online Atlas there are some parcels that show up on OnX that have been removed from the Kansas Atlas.
> 
> Maybe they are waiting until September to update it so they don't have people scouting them until they are allowed to do so?


i was wondering the same thing if onx was up to date yet


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

huntergather00 said:


> i was wondering the same thing if onx was up to date yet


I can't imagine OnX being ahead of the KDWP website.


----------



## Foreverbowhunter (Aug 31, 2021)

Weird cause I can only see wiha properties that are open till may 31st 2022 on onx on both my mobile and desktop. I’ve looked and have all layers on. 
And on the Kansas site I see the same as nyyotekiller. Clicky says 21-22 but map says 22-23. On that 22-23 map there is a few differences that I hope are right from last year. A killer piece that was taken out last year shows it’s back in. I’m sure that’s too good to be true. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

All those guys that come to the NW part of the state to chase mule deer better hope that onX isn’t up to date because a ton of mule deer country isn’t on there.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

mopar17 said:


> All those guys that come to the NW part of the state to chase mule deer better hope that onX isn’t up to date because a ton of mule deer country isn’t on there.


What are you saying? OnX is showing there is more public land than there really is, or less?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

NCK, had a heck of a storm last thursday, 0430, microburst, straightline, windnado.. 80 + mph.. lots of tree damage, building/pivot damage.
About 3" of rain in 30minutes.. still replacing/repairing power lines.. still some snapped poles.
Fall crops doing good, rained some today.
Velvet looking great, lots of spotted fawns, more work this summer than i can recall, new construction, remodels, pivots, quoting more work.. 
Fall harvest coming soon., cant wait..


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

KSQ2 said:


> What are you saying? OnX is showing there is more public land than there really is, or less?


saying that a lot of the ground that was in WIHA the past umpteen years isn’t showing on onX right now. Not sure if it’s out of the program or just not up to date…..


----------



## Deer.seks (Nov 23, 2014)

KPWD met Aug 4. Focused on CWD. They are saying baiting is in the “crosshairs” along with Captive Cervid. Looking to abolish baiting in 2023.
Interesting


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Deer.seks said:


> KPWD met Aug 4. Focused on CWD. They are saying baiting is in the “crosshairs” along with Captive Cervid. Looking to abolish baiting in 2023.
> Interesting


That would really be something if they made baiting illegal. I highly doubt they would, but I would be in favor of it though.


----------



## Deer.seks (Nov 23, 2014)

NYyotekiller said:


> That would really be something if they made baiting illegal. I highly doubt they would, but I would be in favor of it though.


it would be a game changer.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Deer.seks said:


> KPWD met Aug 4. Focused on CWD. They are saying baiting is in the “crosshairs” along with Captive Cervid. Looking to abolish baiting in 2023.
> Interesting


I’ll believe it when I see it. It would be for the best though.


----------



## Deer.seks (Nov 23, 2014)

Around 2:00


----------



## fallhnt (Apr 1, 2015)

Heads up...with the drought lots of the WIHA are dirt due to cattle grazing. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

fallhnt said:


> Heads up...with the drought lots of the WIHA are dirt due to cattle grazing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


You’re right, it’s ROUGH here in our part of SEK. 1” of rain in 63 days. For example, I hunt a forty close to home, a good friend owns it. Typically he runs 8-10 steers on it; right now he has 20 cow/calf pairs on it just trying to get by.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

NYyotekiller said:


> That would really be something if they made baiting illegal. I highly doubt they would, but I would be in favor of it though.


I sure hope they do. It will eliminate 50% of the hunters on here, or at least knock the success rate down a ton. Poor crossbow hunters!!!!!!!!!!!! Some people will never kill a deer without bait and a tower blind.


----------



## Deer.seks (Nov 23, 2014)

westksbowhunter said:


> I sure hope they do. It will eliminate 50% of the hunters on here, or at least knock the success rate down a ton. Poor crossbow hunters!!!!!!!!!!!! Some people will never kill a deer without bait and a tower blind.


it would make marginal ground worth zero. No reason to rent the cattle pasture and build a feeder pen anymore.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Deer.seks said:


> it would make marginal ground worth zero. No reason to rent the cattle pasture and build a feeder pen anymore.


Is this done a lot?


----------



## Deer.seks (Nov 23, 2014)

KSQ2 said:


> Is this done a lot?


yes sir - you don’t have to lease or get permission on the best ground. You just have to be close by with a lot of bait.

I’m all for ending bait but if I don’t bait and my neighbors do I loose


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Deer.seks said:


> yes sir - you don’t have to lease or get permission on the best ground. You just have to be close by with a lot of bait.
> 
> I’m all for ending bait but if I don’t bait and my neighbors do I loose


If this happens and they continue to bait, turn them in. This can be done anonymously.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

Public 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

huntergather00 said:


> Public
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bordeline Pope and Young


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Just wanted to give all the non residents a heads up to look out for your tags in the mail. I just got mine today and they don’t look like anything special. 

I didn’t realize that they had changed the style of tags. Just basic paper is all the tags are and not laminated like before.


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

NYyotekiller said:


> Just wanted to give all the non residents a heads up to look out for your tags in the mail. I just got mine today and they don’t look like anything special.
> 
> I didn’t realize that they had changed the style of tags. Just basic paper is all the tags are and not laminated like before.


That is what I experienced as a resident for my turkey tag this spring. I am not a fan of that move!!!! I prefer the green laminate as it fits neatly into my wallet without all the extra bulk of letter size paper.

It will be of interest as we are awaiting my wife's any deer tag....green vinyl print or a stupid plain paper print. 🤷‍♂️

Good luck to you all! It might be a tough year.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Tag arrived today..


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a friend who is fairly old, he loves feeders just to watch the deer and turkeys. He will send me real time pictures of bucks some of you would shoot without hesitation or a grp of Tom's strutting in the spring. I mentioned the KDWP meeting and he said he will adjust if need be. He has not put anything in his feeders this year due to
1. the price of corn and gas as he is on a fixed income 
2. huge cornfield 1/4 away .

FYI: I live in Missouri, I was talking to a truck driver who delivers "deer corn" to Mo and KS " for a farm store company. He said he delivers more corn to Kirksville Mo(where baiting is illegal) then any of the stores in Kansas except Hays and Emporia... go figure..

My landowner in Kansas does not want any type of feeder or anyone to dump corn, which is fine with me and my brother


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Got my tag a couple days ago as well. They definitely cheaped out on us with this "green backed" paper tag.

Might have to laminate the thing or keep it in a bag.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

You guys hunting units 1,2,3,4,5,16, and 17 might be disappointed. Been along time since we have been this dry for so long with extreme heat. Corn is being chopped for feed, CRP and grass all baled, and very little cover. Saw some does in May and June but now nothing but does by themselves. Tough times for wildlife so don't complain about the quality of the paper your tag is printed on. They have "Cheaped" residents for years.


----------



## RuanMoser (5 mo ago)

westksbowhunter said:


> You guys hunting units 1,2,3,4,5,16, and 17 might be disappointed. Been along time since we have been this dry for so long with extreme heat. Corn is being chopped for feed, CRP and grass all baled, and very little cover. Saw some does in May and June but now nothing but does by themselves. Tough times for wildlife so don't complain about the quality of the paper your tag is printed on. They have "Cheaped" residents for years.


Guess all the NRs should just stay home. That would fix everything by next year. We all know residents do no wrong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

RuanMoser said:


> Guess all the NRs should just stay home. That would fix everything by next year. We all know residents do no wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never said that at all and it wouldn't fix everything. Just as many problems with resident management as there is nr management.


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm just excited that they sent tags out this year in an envelope mark with KDWP. Last year they came in an unmarked envelope. Just about sent mine through the shredder thinking it was junk mail. Just waiting on November to come now.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

The new WIHA map now available. Scroll down to the bottom for the link.





Hunting Atlas


The official website of the Kansas Department of Wildlife & Parks




ksoutdoors.com


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

westksbowhunter said:


> You guys hunting units 1,2,3,4,5,16, and 17 might be disappointed. Been along time since we have been this dry for so long with extreme heat. Corn is being chopped for feed, CRP and grass all baled, and very little cover. Saw some does in May and June but now nothing but does by themselves.


 buddy called last night and said he was watching a 10pt in the beans, said it was about knee high, beans that is, I told him the beans are over waist high here(STL) and the corn is 8ft tall. other buddy,( I have 2) said the beans where he hunts is about a foot tall. both central Ks.

Where I hunt in Kansas they burn't the pasture last year and when turkey hunting this spring is was about 3 inches tall with lots of bare spots, figure it has not gotten much taller or thicker with the lack of rain, hoping they did not put cattle on it this summer


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Dafis said:


> buddy called last night and said he was watching a 10pt in the beans, said it was about knee high, beans that is, I told him the beans are over waist high here(STL) and the corn is 8ft tall. other buddy,( I have 2) said the beans where he hunts is about a foot tall. both central Ks.
> 
> Where I hunt in Kansas they burn't the pasture last year and when turkey hunting this spring is was about 3 inches tall with lots of bare spots, figure it has not gotten much taller or thicker with the lack of rain, hoping they did not put cattle on it this summer


I don’t know of one field with beans over 1’ tall here in our part of SEK. Most of the double crop beans didn’t even make it out of the ground. It is dire straights around here in Montgomery and Chautauqua counties. I’m still waiting to here of the first reports of EHD.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

yup I know most farmers in southern unit 12 chopped corn already


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Most of the dry land corn in the NW wasn’t tall enough to justify chopping.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

101 degree's right now at 2:45 again. Day in and day out. No rain in the next 7 day expected. Leaves are falling off the tree's.


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

Any pictures of what it looks like?


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Shelby said:


> Any pictures of what it looks like?


Was a lush clover plot in May; was actually still a little green the first of July. Now completely dormant








Took this pic a few weeks ago when watering trees on the farm. This was on a hillside, not a wet area prone to cracking.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hung three stand this afternoon while it was 103. Fun stuff!!!


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

KSQ2 said:


> Was a lush clover plot in May; was actually still a little green the first of July. Now completely dormant
> View attachment 7678291
> 
> Took this pic a few weeks ago when watering trees on the farm. This was on a hillside, not a wet area prone to cracking.
> View attachment 7678292


What part of KS


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Shelby said:


> What part of KS


Montgomery and Chautauqua counties.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

KSQ2 said:


> Was a lush clover plot in May; was actually still a little green the first of July. Now completely dormant
> View attachment 7678291
> 
> Took this pic a few weeks ago when watering trees on the farm. This was on a hillside, not a wet area prone to cracking.
> View attachment 7678292


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

103 is not my cup of tea nor assumed it is not for others there as well. Let’s pray for rain 🌧.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

We continue to miss the rains. Central MO is getting DRENCHED right now. 68 days with 1” of rain for us continues. Round bales of corn stalks selling for $85 I saw yesterday.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Talking to my hunting buddy in Dearing, I know you got some--Probably pretty late though


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

We got some rain night before last….it’s welcome but won’t do anything for many of the fall crops. Crossing our fingers for some more in the next few days.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Feeling blessed in NCKS








Still repairing storm damage from 7/29.
Lots of power lines, meter cans, risers were ripped off homes. Lots of tree damage, roofs, flipped a center pivot.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Reelrydor said:


> Talking to my hubting buddy in Dearing, I know you got some--Probaly pretty late though


Yeah, within a 15 mile radius from our home, everyone got from 1/10” to 2”. Most were a lot closer to the 1/10th than the 2”. Maybe some this weekend??


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

Just for reference that’s a size 14 boot and the cracks are over a foot deep. Here in Elk County l, those are also milo plants you see there. We have water sources I’ve never seen dry that are dry (although a short 23 years)


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

So close yet so far away…


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

County got a good soaking this afternoon, several nice showers moved thru into this evening,, 1 after the other. Right on time, fall crops looking good,.

Trying out the Tactacam X, so far its 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

KSQ2 said:


> So close yet so far away…
> View attachment 7682149


Yet to see a raindrop on the window but heck of a lightning show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

Can someone pm me I can’t for the life of me figure out the check in or out of WIHA land. I have go Kansas account already. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Still praying for rain,


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Got .60" here last night. Won't do much for the big cracks in the ground but we will take what we can get.

Double crop bean fields are next to nothing in my area. Regular bean field are quite short. 

May try and get out to one of my spots in the morning and hang a camera or two. 

These cooler mornings sure have a "Fall" feel to them. I can't wait.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Got 5/100s on the farm this morning, a regular deluge!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Young buck.. good potential.. season starts soon..


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Almost all the bucks my fiends and I have seen on camera seem to have mass and width but very short on tine length.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Tine length seems normal here.. i always see shorts, longs, and everything inbetween.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hope you guys get some rain soon, I know how detrimental that can be for wildlife and income.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Shelby said:


> You asked him a question and he answered it for you and you didn't like it so you respond like a 3rd grader. You never change. Hopefully someday you will grow up.


Agreed....his holier than thou attitude isnt welcome on my thread....wish he would be post positive or dont post here...pretty simple for the rest of us to understand...some folks live life with blinders on.....................


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Still beyond dry in SE Kansas. The drought area is growing by the day. Still just waiting to hear of EHD reports; fortunately, none yet that I’ve heard.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

I check weather bug everyday to see if you have rain in the forecast, looks like maybe Sunday and Monday. I hope it comes ..


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Not trying to rub it in..
Lightly raining here now
Wont amount to much.. but at least something.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Ha I know what your truck looks like now 😉


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

More dirt miles that asphalt.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

More rain moving in..
Looks like sc ks is gonna get some


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Nice pics and let’s hope for the rain.. thanks for being there. We all need some relief even in fun ..


----------



## BillDrake (5 mo ago)

zmax hunter said:


> More dirt miles that asphalt.


No salt miles is a thing of beauty[emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Theres not much left thats original or without repair/replacement.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Hope yall need 4x4 in the morning


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Has NW Kansas been extremely dry again this year also?


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

spencer12 said:


> Has NW Kansas been extremely dry again this year also?


Yes, they have…..there’s a few places that are decent but most are extremely dry.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

mopar17 said:


> Yes, they have…..there’s a few places that are decent but most are extremely dry.


I figured as much, it was dry last year so two years in a row cannot be good. I’ve been tracking the rain out that way and it hasn’t been looking too good.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

We finally got a little rain this morning, just enough to put a mud layer on bare spots so that I left shallow ruts driving through the farm. Our main creek is really drying up, down to occasional small pools. Fortunately we've got a number of ponds. I've got a set of fawns that have lost their mother and they are hanging around the farm yard and bedding in the yard in the shade at any time of the day. I bump them fairly regularly. They're learning to disappear when they see me. I'm starting to see more does bringing their fawns out in the open. Most of the bucks are spending their time out in the neighbor's corn, but every once in a while one comes by the farm house. I can't remember a year when I've seen so few ticks on the ears of deer. I don't know if the drought has something to do with it but the ticks are here and still love me. 80% of our stands have been checked and the rest should be checked before the season opens. Getting close.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Crazy, a very nice rain moving south thru the area, its been parked, raining here for over an hour. Quite isolated but nice to have .
Great pics as always Hawk!!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Ice been busy, building an outdooe firepit entertaunment arwa.. yes, i figure to have a whiskey, smoke a fine cigar, and perhaps cook a steak.. i enjoy setting each stone.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Couple bucks are starting to shed for me. Getting exciting. Season is right around the corner and I need some good weather.


----------



## Nightlinger (Aug 7, 2020)

Hawkfarm said:


> We finally got a little rain this morning, just enough to put a mud layer on bare spots so that I left shallow ruts driving through the farm. Our main creek is really drying up, down to occasional small pools. Fortunately we've got a number of ponds. I've got a set of fawns that have lost their mother and they are hanging around the farm yard and bedding in the yard in the shade at any time of the day. I bump them fairly regularly. They're learning to disappear when they see me. I'm starting to see more does bringing their fawns out in the open. Most of the bucks are spending their time out in the neighbor's corn, but every once in a while one comes by the farm house. I can't remember a year when I've seen so few ticks on the ears of deer. I don't know if the drought has something to do with it but the ticks are here and still love me. 80% of our stands have been checked and the rest should be checked before the season opens. Getting close.


Those fawns really make me want to go axis hunting.


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

flair said:


> View attachment 7690382
> 
> View attachment 7690381


Gangster!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Flair what a tank!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

The red wave is growing on the Kansas drought map....


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

flair said:


> View attachment 7690382
> 
> View attachment 7690381


Ooh that is a nice one. Dry years have the best antler produced..


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

flair said:


> View attachment 7690382
> 
> View attachment 7690381


i always wonder what it is that makes a deer stop and look directly at the camera?
Do they detect the IR? I think so, if you set it to low would they detect it as much?


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

sitO said:


> That deer is literally standing over a failure pile, so yea he probably has 20pics...but wait...mature deer don't visit failure piles in daylight I forgot


im respectfully asking you to start your own thread to insult and school others how to sit on a throne...this is my thread and its not welcome here...thank you


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Going to go check a couple stands one morning this weekend. The neighboring property "had" a big cedar bedding area and this summer they ripped it all out. Boooooooooo! They will be putting a house there, so time to adjust and see what this year brings on the property we hunt next to it. Gonna put up a mock scrape or 2 and hang a cam.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

sitO said:


> That deer is literally standing over a failure pile, so yea he probably has 20pics...but wait...mature deer don't visit failure piles in daylight I forgot


 So you really have no idea then, cause no matter what the deer is doing, my question is , why do they always look at the camera?

When I am hunting I have a camera by 2 of my stands.(I do not run cameras when I am not hunting) Every deer that walks buy either stops and looks or glances towards the cameras, actually had on doe walking, from the side right towards one camera, she stopped about 30 ft short, then walked around the front of the camera about 20 feet, looking at it the whole time. It was about 10 feet up the tree..


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Dafis said:


> So you really have no idea then, cause no matter what the deer is doing, my question is , why do they always look at the camera?
> 
> When I am hunting I have a camera by 2 of my stands.(I do not run cameras when I am not hunting) Every deer that walks buy either stops and looks or glances towards the cameras, actually had on doe walking right towards one camera, she stopped about 30 ft short, then walked around the front of the camera about 20 feet, looking at it the whole time. It was about 10 feet up the tree..


I don’t necessarily believe in that HECS clothing kind of stuff, but I do kinda wonder if it’s something like the electronic output they feel. It’s gotta be something cause I agree they seem to sense it and even avoid it


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

Dafis said:


> So you really have no idea then, cause no matter what the deer is doing, my question is , why do they always look at the camera?


I think that was just a random head turn, but I also know most if not all cameras make a sound when they "wake up" or "capture" a photo. It's very faint in some models, but as you know these animals are hyper sensitive to their surroundings.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Jerm said:


> im respectfully asking you to start your own thread to insult and school others how to sit on a throne...this is my thread and its not welcome here...thank you


Not your thread, public forum. Baiting needs to be banned. Wish they would ban cameras as well.


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)

westksbowhunter said:


> Not your thread, public forum. Baiting needs to be banned. Wish they would ban cameras as well.


While we're at it let's ban hunting


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

zakseppala said:


> While we're at it let's ban hunting


Might as well cause hunting over bait isn't hunting. By the way some states are banning trail cameras, at least on public ground. I would give a thumbs up but the sissy emoji's aren't my thing.


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

sitO said:


> That deer is literally standing over a failure pile, so yea he probably has 20pics...but wait...mature deer don't visit failure piles in daylight I forgot


GO AWAY!!!!!!! You are way to good for everyone.


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> Not your thread, public forum. Baiting needs to be banned. Wish they would ban cameras as well.


Another high and mighty. You guys that talk and act like this are in a hunting league of your own🤪.......... NOT!!

I hunt in states that allow it and don't allow it and love doing it both ways because I am HUNTING!


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> Might as well cause hunting over bait isn't hunting. By the way some states are banning trail cameras, at least on public ground. I would give a thumbs up but the sissy emoji's aren't my thing.


Nothing worse than an insecure guy that acts like a tough guy!


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Midwest hunting should be banned due to its lack of a challenge. If you aren’t hunting big woods bucks than you are not hunting.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Shelby said:


> Another high and mighty. You guys that talk and act like this are in a hunting league of your own🤪.......... NOT!!
> 
> I hunt in states that allow it and don't allow it and love doing it both ways because I am HUNTING!





Shelby said:


> Another high and mighty. You guys that talk and act like this are in a hunting league of your own🤪.......... NOT!!
> 
> I hunt in states that allow it and don't allow it and love doing it both ways because I am HUNTING!





Shelby said:


> Nothing worse than an insecure guy that acts like a tough guy!


I don't agree with baiting and trail camera's, so I am acting high and mighty? There is a reason that Kansas bans baiting on public land. You are the one throwing insults, not me. Looks like you are trying to be the tough guy, unfortunately, using emoji's is a jr. high girl thing. TTYL LOL XOXO


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> I don't agree with baiting and trail camera's, so I am acting high and mighty? There is a reason that Kansas bans baiting on public land. You are the one throwing insults, not me. Looks like you are trying to be the tough guy, unfortunately, using emoji's is a jr. high girl thing. TTYL LOL XOXO


No. You call hunting over bait not hunting which in a lot of states it's legal and you need a HUNTING license to go hunting over this bait. And there is a HUGE difference in banning bait on public than on private. Somebody with you high hunting IQ would know this.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Shelby said:


> No. You call hunting over bait not hunting which in a lot of states it's legal and you need a HUNTING license to go hunting over this bait. And there is a HUGE difference in banning bait on public than on private. Somebody with you high hunting IQ would know this.


Yes but it is not a personal attack on anyone. Just my stance on deer hunting regulations which you don't agree with. The commissioners brought up banning bait during the August meeting due to concerns with baiting and it's effect with CWD. Take some time and watch the video. I don't support baiting for several reasons. Sitting with a crossbow over a pile of corn during rut isn't hunting and requires minimal skill. An eight year old girl can easily kill a deer that way. It may be legal on private ground but not ethical or skillful. It also isn't beneficial to the deer herd at all. In fact, quite harmful. Hopefully, it gets banned. Support for banning baiting on private land in Kansas is growing and it is being discussed by the KDWP Commissioners.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

westksbowhunter said:


> Yes but it is not a personal attack on anyone. Just my stance on deer hunting regulations which you don't agree with. The commissioners brought up banning bait during the August meeting due to concerns with baiting and it's effect with CWD. Take some time and watch the video. I don't support baiting for several reasons. Sitting with a crossbow over a pile of corn during rut isn't hunting and requires minimal skill. An eight year old girl can easily kill a deer that way. It may be legal on private ground but not ethical or skillful. It also isn't beneficial to the deer herd at all. In fact, quite harmful. Hopefully, it gets banned. Support for banning baiting on private land in Kansas is growing and it is being discussed by the KDWP Commissioners.


How is it bad for the deer herd?


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Mark2180 said:


> How is it bad for the deer herd?


You quoted my post but evidently you didn't read it. CWD. Why else do you think KDWP is considering banning? It sure isn't because it is good for the herd. Concentrating a large group of deer to a small radius eating corn is a sure way to spread disease. And not just CWD. It also puts more of the bigger deer in range of a crossbow. Deer that a normal hunter probably would not get a shot at without a failure pile.


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> Yes but it is not a personal attack on anyone. Just my stance on deer hunting regulations which you don't agree with. The commissioners brought up banning bait during the August meeting due to concerns with baiting and it's effect with CWD. Take some time and watch the video. I don't support baiting for several reasons. Sitting with a crossbow over a pile of corn during rut isn't hunting and requires minimal skill. An eight year old girl can easily kill a deer that way. It may be legal on private ground but not ethical or skillful. *It also isn't beneficial to the deer herd at all. In fact, quite harmful. * Hopefully, it gets banned. Support for banning baiting on private land in Kansas is growing and it is being discussed by the KDWP Commissioners.


Can you show me some facts that back that up? I also could put that same 8 year year old in a funnel or a trail leading out to a pick bean or corn field and it would require minimal skill with the crossbow.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Shelby said:


> No. You call hunting over bait not hunting which in a lot of states it's legal and you need a HUNTING license to go hunting over this bait. And there is a HUGE difference in banning bait on public than on private. Somebody with you high hunting IQ would know this.


I know a lot of guys who bait, including my dad, not one of them believes what they are doing is the same as someone who doesn’t bait, and that’s the truth. If somebody wants to bait, more power to them, until it’s not legal anymore that is.


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> You quoted my post but evidently you didn't read it. CWD. Why else do you think KDWP is considering banning? It sure isn't because it is good for the herd. Concentrating a large group of deer to a small radius eating corn is a sure way to spread disease. And not just CWD. It also puts more of the bigger deer in range of a crossbow. Deer that a normal hunter probably would not get a shot at without a failure pile.


So it's a crossbow thing for you and people getting a big deer over it. And just show you know I'm 40 years into bow hunting with compound with no thoughts of crossbow but it seems that is your problem with it.


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

KSQ2 said:


> I know a lot of guys who bait, including my dad, not one of them believes what they are doing is the same as someone who doesn’t bait, and that’s the truth. If somebody wants to bait, more power to them, until it’s not legal anymore that is.


I hunt both ways and shot just as many good bucks over corn as I have in funnels or trails leading to fields. I enjoy both.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Shelby said:


> I hunt both ways and shot just as many good bucks over corn as I have in funnels or trails leading to fields. I enjoy both.


Not saying you don’t.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

No need to bring Mustang into this, let’s keep it clean. Let’s put the attention back on corn piles and such..


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Shelby said:


> Can you show me some facts that back that up? I also could put that same 8 year year old in a funnel or a trail leading out to a pick bean or corn field and it would require minimal skill with the crossbow.


Like I said, watch the video. Your wrong on the bean field and corn field. And I do have a problem with a crossbow. It requires no ability to draw on spooky game. Especially when a deer is feeding over a corn pile. Just like taking a kid to the candy store. And so you know, I am 42 years into bowhunting and I hunt with a recurve.


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> Like I said, watch the video. Your wrong on the bean field and corn field. And I do have a problem with a crossbow. It requires no ability to draw on spooky game. Especially when a deer is feeding over a corn pile. Just like taking a kid to the candy store. And so you know, I am 42 years into bowhunting and I hunt with a recurve.


Oh, you are one of those. How am I wrong with setting them up on a trail going out to a bean or corn field?

Curious, what BH's do you use?


----------



## Muleyhunter2 (Aug 2, 2014)

Had this one show up. Triple brows…..


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

westksbowhunter said:


> Like I said, watch the video. Your wrong on the bean field and corn field.





Shelby said:


> Oh, you are one of those. How am I wrong with setting them up on a trail going out to a bean or corn field?
> 
> Curious, what BH's do you use?


Didn't say you were wrong on setting up on a corn or bean field. You are all over the place with your post. Watch the video.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Not to take away from the discussion at hand but there is still no relief in sight for Montgomery and Chautauqua counties, and the drought extends beyond them, but that’s home to me. We’re in dire straights, watersheds are getting low, local water restrictions have been going for weeks now. Locally we are beyond the desperate times of ‘11 and ‘12. WE NEED SOME REAL RAIN!


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Going to be hard this season in the SE, I know that some of the area has/had? some decent water flowing rivers, ponds etc hopefully they have not all dried up. Besides water I would think the food supply is suffering too.


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> Didn't say you were wrong on setting up on a corn or bean field. You are all over the place with your post. Watch the video.


Go back to your post #389 and you said "Your wrong on the bean field and corn field."

All over the place? I guess I can't help you follow along


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Shelby said:


> Go back to your post #389 and you said "Your wrong on the bean field and corn field."
> 
> All over the place? I guess I can't help you follow along


Dude you can't comprehend. Instead you interpret what you want. You are not wrong setting them up on a corn or bean field. I never said otherwise. My original quote "Your wrong on the bean field and corn field", didn't mention setting up. My reference was to you saying it requires minimal skill. It requires skill to hunt deer in their natural habitat, which could be a corn or bean field. Throwing out bait isn't hunting them in their natural habitat, and it gives the shooter an unfair advantage. Some people, lacking skill or experience, needs that advantage to harvest something. Watch the video and educate yourself on what is taking place in KS in regards to baiting during the meeting.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Whoops double post


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Man of Leisure said:


> Going to be hard this season in the SE, I know that some of the area has/had? some decent water flowing rivers, ponds etc hopefully they have not all dried up. Besides water I would think the food supply is suffering too.


There are crops suffering in the fields, will be a pitiful harvest, if any harvest at all; but there’s plenty for the deer. Now browse on the other hand, is suffering majorly. I’m guessing the lack of precipitation affects the palatability of the browse.


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> Dude you can't comprehend. Instead you interpret what you want. You are not wrong setting them up on a corn or bean field. I never said otherwise. My original quote "Your wrong on the bean field and corn field", didn't mention setting up. My reference was to you saying it requires minimal skill. It requires skill to hunt deer in their natural habitat, which could be a corn or bean field. Throwing out bait isn't hunting them in their natural habitat, and it gives the shooter an unfair advantage. Some people, lacking skill or experience, needs that advantage to harvest something. Watch the video and educate yourself on what is taking place in KS in regards to baiting during the meeting.


I have comprehended what you have been saying the whole time. It is only hunting what it is your way. And it takes very little skill to find/notice/see a trail leading out to a bean and corn field and setting anyone up on it and to kill a deer.

And lets take the crossbow out of the equation as we know you don't approve of those from your high throne.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Shelby said:


> I have comprehended what you have been saying the whole time. It is only hunting what it is your way. And it takes very little skill to find/notice/see a trail leading out to a bean and corn field and setting anyone up on it and to kill a deer.
> 
> And lets take the crossbow out of the equation as we know you don't approve of those from your high throne.


Nope, not what I said.


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> Nope, not what I said.


It is exactly what you said. Read your posts because you said it isn't hunting if its over bait. 

It's legal. So why isn't it hunting? Because it's not the way you do it!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Shelby said:


> It is exactly what you said. Read your posts because you said it isn't hunting if its over bait.
> 
> It's legal. So why isn't it hunting? Because it's not the way you do it!


Yep I did say it isn't hunting if its over bait. I already told you why it isn't hunting. It's an unfair advantage and not hunting animals in their natural habitat. It spreads CWD. Which is why KS is considering the ban.


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> I did say that. But I didn't say anything about setting up on a trail, that was you.


Holy crap, setting up on a trail was just an example I gave and has nothing to do with your high horse approach of if it isn't the way you do it's wrong and not hunting. It feels like I'm talking to an 8 year old.

Now you're just talking in circles. how bout you hunt the way you want and let everybody else hunt the way they want if it is legal. Worry about yourself instead of everyone else.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Shelby and Westbow, I understand you both. But let’s make this simple, just stop.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

ummmm can you just pm each other instead of clogging up the thread with crap please? Thanks


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

My buddy who lives about 15 miles from his hunting spot,drove out this morning to check his camera, singular. The corn was cut and baled , he is not sure if they picked the corn before baling or not, plus the cover crop next to it was cut and layed out to be baled, this is central Kansas..


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

Dafis said:


> My buddy who lives about 15 miles from his hunting spot,drove out this morning to check his camera, singular. The corn was cut and baled , he is not sure if they picked the corn before baling or not, plus the cover crop next to it was cut and layed out to be baled, this is central Kansas..


 Some crops didn't do well because of heat and drought. So they were cut and bailed for salage to feed cattle. Weren't picked before cutting.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

arkyarcher said:


> Some crops didn't do well because of heat and drought. So they were cut and bailed for salage to feed cattle. Weren't picked before cutting.


Yeah, I posted that so guys who already have thier stands up or OOS guys will not be surprised when they get there and the corn, beans or milo will be gone.


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

Dafis said:


> Yeah, I posted that so guys who already have thier stands up or OOS guys will not be surprised when they get there and the corn, beans or milo will be gone.


Yup I went out and replaced rachet straps and the crop was gone across the road that have always been a problem for my hunting. But sorrowful for landowner/tenant. 

Lord have mercy and send the daily bread of appropriate rain


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

huntergather00 said:


> ummmm can you just pm each other instead of clogging up the thread with crap please? Thanks


His crap, not mine. I am talking about an issue that is being considered by the KDWP. It belongs on this forum. He doesn't like it.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Man of Leisure said:


> Shelby and Westbow, I understand you both. But let’s make this simple, just stop.


Did I violate any rules or post anything derogatory?


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> His crap, not mine. I am talking about an issue that is being considered by the KDWP. It belongs on this forum. He doesn't like it.


Never once said I didn't like it. I just don't like guys that think their way is the only way and putting down LEGAL hunting that is being used by a lot of states. I call that insecurity!

I'm done with this conversation with you so you can climb off your throne.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

Who is gunna be out on the 12th with bow? that small cold front should have them moving. I have a spot where i have gotten nothing but day time pics of couple bucks id shoot. I took the whole week off due to daylight pics to try to snag one early and just to get in the reps of setting up and hunting


----------



## AG_2006 (Dec 30, 2016)

huntergather00 said:


> Who is gunna be out on the 12th with bow? that small cold front should have them moving. I have a spot where i have gotten nothing but day time pics of couple bucks id shoot. I took the whole week off due to daylight pics to try to snag one early and just to get in the reps of setting up and hunting


Hunter….let’s see 1-2 of your deer to get us pumped up.


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't start hunting till pert near Halloween.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

arkyarcher said:


> I don't start hunting till pert near Halloween.


Me too. I wish they would go back to opening season October 1st. Do away with all the early special seasons. 5 months is way to long to pressure deer, or any other game for that matter.


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

I just dislike the Archery and Muzzle Loader season opening the same day
I also dislike the mid October doe season. 
It's not like the State is just over loaded with deer and I'm not against taking does. It's just to many fawns are lost to Coyotes when the does are removed to early. Nothing is stupider than a 4 month old button buck wondering around the woods alone.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I have some history with this buck.
Not quite sure how old he is..
Downhill from last year.
Temps 92 today, high of 62 tomorrow..
Some corn starting to get cut, but its a bit wet.
Good chance of rain tomorrow.. hope so.
I like early season, like hunting in October.
Its hot, buggy, lots of leaves, crops..but bachelor groups of bucks, and they arent typically broke up from fighting.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

zmax hunter said:


> View attachment 7696051
> 
> I have some history with this buck.
> Not quite sure how old he is..
> ...


Couldn’t agree more. More consistent than any other time of the year. Just need a little cool weather.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

It has been freaking pouring in NE Kansas all day AGAIN! And we can’t get the dust settled.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

EHD confirmed in 4 Ohio counties.


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

Anyone got anything down yet? Planning on sitting this weekend and praying one of my shooters are still on their summer pattern!


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

They’re trying to take away our “chance” for rain next week now.
98 days now without significant rainfall, a grand total of 2.2” of rain in that time at our house and 1.8” at our property. Biggest rain at our farm was 7/10s, dust was flying again before the day was over.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Lots of irrigated corn getting chopped for silage around here, won’t be much cover left for the deer after that. Yields weren’t going to be worth a darn so they’re turning it to feed for the cows since there’s no grass. If it doesn’t rain there won’t be any winter wheat for them to eat either……


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

flair said:


> View attachment 7699023
> 
> View attachment 7699025
> 
> View attachment 7699024


Well you know where he is in the morning. He's a Dandy!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks like the 100 degrees aren't gone yet. Sunday through Tuesday are going to be HOT!


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Serious temp drop next week. From pushing 100 to low 70s. I will get out the first time this year.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm finally seeing a couple of hard horn bucks on the cams. Most bucks are still out in the uncut corn. And some fawns are losing their spots.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

If hunting over wheat is a part of your plan this late fall, you might think again. I’m not sure any will get planted in this drought. Around here they have to spray before planting, and nothing is growing enough to kill.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Mark2180 said:


> Serious temp drop next week. From pushing 100 to low 70s. I will get out the first time this year.


What part of Kansas you hunt? Temps aren’t going to be anything like that here in SEK.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

This no rain thing is bad. I live in SEK. Had hopes of rain this weekend but they took it out. Its ruining my plan for plot planting. I am already a month behind because of waiting for rain forecast. It may be too late already. Another week and I may go ahead and broadcast anyway and hope for the best.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Next decent “chance” for rain is October 18th. 
This sucks!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

cruizerjoy said:


> This no rain thing is bad. I live in SEK. Had hopes of rain this weekend but they took it out. Its ruining my plan for plot planting. I am already a month behind because of waiting for rain forecast. It may be too late already. Another week and I may go ahead and broadcast anyway and hope for the best.


Picked up 1000 lbs of seed today, prolly a waste of money.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

KSQ2 said:


> What part of Kansas you hunt? Temps aren’t going to be anything like that here in SEK.


North of Manhattan. Got an 1” today which really wasn’t expected. Areas northwest of me got hammered. 100 on Tuesday and 71 Thursday. Another chance of a small storm tonight.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Rained here this morning, more storms here now.
Planted alfalfa last week.. this will be good.
Reports of over 4", some pea size hail.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I got to see a buck tonight that was just starting to shed velvet. He's got a younger buck as a running companion which has already shed his velvet.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Mark2180 said:


> North of Manhattan. Got an 1” today which really wasn’t expected. Areas northwest of me got hammered. 100 on Tuesday and 71 Thursday. Another chance of a small storm tonight.


What I wouldn’t give for just a fraction the rain NEK has continuously gotten…. I’m so freakin sick of seeing it, I don’t open the radar big enough to see it up there.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

KSQ2 said:


> What I wouldn’t give for just a fraction the rain NEK has continuously gotten…. I’m so freakin sick of seeing it, I don’t open the radar big enough to see it up there.


I hear you. Last year we went 6 or 7 months without a measurable rainfall. Everything was dead. I couldn’t imagine what it’s like to be a farmer. I stress out over rain for my food plots. We just had a surprise storm come thru a dump another inch.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Are people running out of well water?


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Man of Leisure said:


> Are people running out of well water?


Haven't heard of anyone in our area yet. We're on well water, but ours is 276' deep, if it runs dry we'll have been in an entirely new level of hurt.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

im concerned about SEK I do not recall a drought as much as what is happening now. I’ve only been going there for 10, years or so. I’ll keep asking for rain will ask the wife and church to get involved


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

…


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

KSQ2 said:


> They’re shutting the water fountains off at the girl’s school today. They have to take bring own water. The signs on the bathrooms say absolute emergencies only, whatever that means.


That sucks. Hopefully some rain is coming for you all


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

…


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

…


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Worked on my firepit yesterday (103) and today, its now 63 and dropping an ice cold rain.
Have a lot more to do, sod, shrubbery, and landacaping.. been a fun project.


----------



## bpburns11 (Oct 10, 2012)

ZMax that's a good well done! Look great. I hope you enjoy it! Good luck to you.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

First 3 EHD casualties I’ve heard of tonight, 2 bucks and 1 doe. This is just outside of Dearing.


----------



## Arkie_1 (Dec 4, 2020)

I’ll be in KS for the next 2 weekends (Unit 11). 
Mostly covering ground, but will hunt the evenings for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Arkie_1 said:


> I’ll be in KS for the next 2 weekends (Unit 11).
> Mostly covering ground, but will hunt the evenings for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope for your sake you’ll be in the northern part of the unit. South half is right in the middle of extreme drought country.


----------



## Arkie_1 (Dec 4, 2020)

KSQ2 said:


> I hope for your sake you’ll be in the northern part of the unit. South half is right in the middle of extreme drought country.


Yea, I’ll be in the La Cygne area hunting a few different public parcels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

It’s been raining here for awhile, checked my gauge before going to work out this morning and showed 1.10”. Maybe that will give the wheat a chance to come up. The guys who have it in the ground now will look like heroes.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Arkie_1 said:


> Yea, I’ll be in the La Cygne area hunting a few different public parcels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen some toads hunting La Cygne public back years ago. Best of luck!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

KSQ2 said:


> I hope for your sake you’ll be in the northern part of the unit. South half is right in the middle of extreme drought country.


SEK should get rain if it hasn't already today. It's covered up on radar


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

…


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

KSQ2 said:


> Not a drop…


Maybe they'll name the desert after you lol


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

BigDeer said:


> Maybe they'll name the desert after you lol


🤣


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

…


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

KSQ2 said:


> This is the worst drought of my lifetime, I know you guys are trying to be funny, but my father-in-law might have to sell half his herd of cattle before this is over. People are hurting.


My BIL has a farm in SEK, I know all about it. I hope your FIL gets the needed relief


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

KSQ2 said:


> This is the worst drought of my lifetime, I know you guys are trying to be funny, but my father-in-law might have to sell half his herd of cattle before this is over. People are hurting.


He’s not alone….guys have been selling cows out this way for months. Jockeying pastures just to try and prolong feeding them with hay that isn’t growing. Guys swathed and baled wheat stubble with grown up kosha weeds just for feed.


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

KSQ2 said:


> This is the worst drought of my lifetime, I know you guys are trying to be funny, but my father-in-law might have to sell half his herd of cattle before this is over. People are hurting.


KSQ2, I feel for you and so many others. Having grown up as a farmer's son in Nebraska, I was commenting to my wife last Sunday evening that this is the worst drought that I can recall in my life. In SWK, we have seen crp grazed and baled. Grain crops that are not producing grain. One of my farmer members was telling me that his soybean harvest is starting out at 25 bushels/acre less. We have gotten more rain than you guys recently which "helps" but doesn't solve this drought yet.

Lord in your mercy, hear our prayers!!!!!


----------



## Kansan! (4 mo ago)

My part of southeast Kansas is officially in “exceptional drought”. Of course, in reality, we have been for some time now.


----------



## uscmas412 (Jun 3, 2010)

Did we ever come to a conclusion on tags being mailed? My out of state archery tag says "e tag" so I assume I don't need to print?


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

I got a paper tag,


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

uscmas412 said:


> Did we ever come to a conclusion on tags being mailed? My out of state archery tag says "e tag" so I assume I don't need to print?
> View attachment 7704557


I am not sure, but as it seems the Commission is wanting us all to move to the mobile app, you should check out the GoOutdoorsKS app for your phone. I believe you will have to report your harvest via that platform. I got a paper tag, but I did set up the app and I can either use the paper carcass tag or report the harvest via the app. I still dream for the green vinyl tags! If they cost more, well just add it to the tag price like they do that crap "convenience fee". Last bit is my rant. 🤭


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I was told by Pratt that if you download the app, you can upload your deer pic and check-in no matter if you have a data signal or not. That doesn’t make a lot of sense to me, but he assured me that was the case. A few places we hunt are in the boonies, when it comes to reception. I’d rather not get a ticket for not being able to check my deer in immediately.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

^^^^Seems odd to me too….
I’d print a paper one, take pictures and make darn sure the date and time were on it. With our local warden you can’t be too cautious.


----------



## BillDrake (5 mo ago)

You selected either a e tag or a paper tag when you applied. I did e tag last year and have one again this year. So much easier than paper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

So now they have a Hard card with all your info you can upgrade to for $6. I ordered mine today


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

The new hard card


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Finally something that is nice and hopefully works.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

KSQ2 said:


> I was told by Pratt that if you download the app, you can upload your deer pic and check-in no matter if you have a data signal or not. That doesn’t make a lot of sense to me, but he assured me that was the case. A few places we hunt are in the boonies, when it comes to reception. I’d rather not get a ticket for not being able to check my deer in immediately.


this is correct, the app where you store you license and tags. they are going all digital like MO did


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

We picked up another 1.5" locally, yesterday and this morning.
Starting to punch out some brass.. these are nickel plated 300 winmag, 110g vmax. Coyote n prairie dog rounds.


----------



## BillDrake (5 mo ago)

Man of Leisure said:


> The new hard card


That’s a nice thing to have. Is it just for residents?My state has the same and I always carry mine along with my e-tags on my phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Been hunting the last two days and it’s been horrible. There are acorns everywhere and the beans are turning. I’m sure they are on them hard. I did get a call from the neighbor to help drag out a muzzle loader buck last night. It’s a deer we have known for years. He was way bigger than any one expected. It went 188 1/4”.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> First 3 EHD casualties I’ve heard of tonight, 2 bucks and 1 doe. This is just outside of Dearing.


Glad I didnt draw this year, that is one of my areas, sad--


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

A neighbor told me that one of his friends had shot a 14 point last week during the high temps. A mile away. No pics or other details other than it was big with heavy mass. The buck had been patterned. I saw 30 does and fawns this morning while traveling 11 miles checking and feeding cows for another neighbor, No bucks. The deer were still out moving at 9:30. And with the cooler weather I'm seeing a lot more activity around the farm house.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Was a nice local ml kill up here, 1st day velvet buck, 198 and change nontypical.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Unique buck on cam. Looks like his right brow tine curls down and flattens out on his forehead? I had this same buck on cam a dozen times last year just bigger this year but he didn’t have the unique brow tine. His left side had the exact same kickers as last year.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm seeing bucks now working on licking branches and scrapes. And the does are starting to move out when boys show up. 



















And this morning I got to see a yearling spike and a two year old sparring in different areas of the farm yard while a three year old was only mildly interested.


----------



## burns_312 (Sep 27, 2007)

It’s hard for me to put these types of things into words but here goes nothing. This kid watches more deer hunting videos than anyone I know and he’s 6. He shoots his crossbow religiously and is very confident in it. He’s waited roughly 300 days for this day after he shot a doe last year. He’s talked about how it would all go down hundreds of times. We’ve had pictures of this deer for a couple of years and he decided it was 1 of 2 he was after. Tonight it all came together on our family farm at 30 yards. He was nervous for about 10 seconds and then never flinched. The weather was perfect and so was the shot. There’s so much more to say but I’ll keep it simple, I’m just incredibly proud.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Well that is a dandy, congratulations and well done. 👏👍


----------



## billrv (Nov 14, 2009)

Great Job to both of you!!!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

It just doesn’t get any better than that. Congrats to your son. Great buck.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

burns_312 said:


> It’s hard for me to put these types of things into words but here goes nothing. This kid watches more deer hunting videos than anyone I know and he’s 6. He shoots his crossbow religiously and is very confident in it. He’s waited roughly 300 days for this day after he shot a doe last year. He’s talked about how it would all go down hundreds of times. We’ve had pictures of this deer for a couple of years and he decided it was 1 of 2 he was after. Tonight it all came together on our family farm at 30 yards. He was nervous for about 10 seconds and then never flinched. The weather was perfect and so was the shot. There’s so much more to say but I’ll keep it simple, I’m just incredibly proud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s awesome! Congratulations to both of you. That’s a dandy first buck


----------



## Arkie_1 (Dec 4, 2020)

That’s awesome. Congrats to him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansan! (4 mo ago)

Can’t beat that!


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Nothing better than the joy on that kids face!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome job! Congrats to him


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Still awaiting rain in Kansas; if it doesn’t come soon, there will be farmers/ranchers selling more than cattle. Another local town went on water restrictions yesterday, Coffeyville this time. I’d give just about anything to have what’s left of Ian over us right now.


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

KSQ2 said:


> ..... I’d give just about anything to have what’s left of Ian over us right now.


I had that exact same thought yesterday of how wonderful it would be if we had all that water spread across all the drought areas of our nation. Hang in there, Sir!!!! Again as a "farm boy" from youth my heart so goes out to the stewards of the land and all that they are experiencing. I pray for their mental and spiritual well-being. I know that while my father now rents the farm out, there is still anguish over the wilting crops of the renters.

Led 4 congregations in continued supplication for rain this past weekend. Lord have mercy!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Unfortunately, the weather is never fair, mother nature has just destroyed 1000s upon 1000s of homes, businesses, and peoples lives. Like it or not, God is in control.
Corn harvest is well underway here, some soybeans starting to get cut, wheat being planted..


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

ZMax you are certainly correct. God is in in control as we pray give us this day our daily bread. We dare not pry into the hidden will of God but he does invite us to call on him in the day of trouble. So we do that whether it is local or national or worldwide.
LOVE the harvest farm pic!!!!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Fueling up. Its 59, combine operator has already started. This is therapy for me.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Can ya see it? Emaw!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyone hunt Whitetails in Sunflowers?
Cropduster friend of mine claims to see his biggest bucks out in Sunflower fields.
I know the last 2yrs, i have planted about a dozen large sunflower plants in my garden.. the deer have easy access and i lose several plants.. they eat them.
They also really like my Okra and Strawberries..


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone going to hunt the cold front next weekend? I usually don’t go out that early but you can’t beat cold fronts.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

AintNoGriz said:


> Anyone going to hunt the cold front next weekend? I usually don’t go out that early but you can’t beat cold fronts.


Until we get rain, I just can’t find any motivation to get in the woods. Everything is prepped and ready, but who knows? I might not hunt at all…


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

zmax hunter said:


> Anyone hunt Whitetails in Sunflowers?
> Cropduster friend of mine claims to see his biggest bucks out in Sunflower fields.
> I know the last 2yrs, i have planted about a dozen large sunflower plants in my garden.. the deer have easy access and i lose several plants.. they eat them.
> They also really like my Okra and Strawberries..


A couple years ago K-State did some program and lot of fields were planted in sunflowers. Local game warden said in early season he saw quite a few deer in them. Once they dried up he had not seen any. Which was my experience. Nary a track after a rain in late October. When they dry up, the leaves will shred your skin and clothes and you will have shrapnel from the leaves in every pocket.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

118 days without significant rainfall today... The area of exceptional drought around us is growing every week.


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

zmax hunter said:


> View attachment 7709764
> Anyone hunt Whitetails in Sunflowers?
> Cropduster friend of mine claims to see his biggest bucks out in Sunflower fields.
> I know the last 2yrs, i have planted about a dozen large sunflower plants in my garden.. the deer have easy access and i lose several plants.. they eat them.
> They also really like my Okra and Strawberries..


 That's allot of sunflowers!


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Sad to hear no rain in the SE, I look ever day or so i am hopeful that the Mother Nature will send some relief. If I was there I would be making watering spots. But many don’t have time or the resources to do such an undertaking. KSQ2 im watching for your reports..


----------



## bpburns11 (Oct 10, 2012)

Zmax..a BIG yes on Sun Flowers. I use them in some food plots..deer tear them up. Hard to hunt tho..beat you up and are loud (need a windy day). Seem to be hard to find out west now in most states. KS, ND, SD used to have a lot more of them I do not see them as much now. Good luck!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

flair said:


> That's allot of sunflowers!


This field is 320 acres.
Quite a few farmers plant them around here.
Ive watched turkeys jump up.. ride the plant to the ground.. when harvesting.. there would be hundreds of plants broke over..
They are also great for hunting Doves.


----------



## Kansan! (4 mo ago)

Best dove hunting I’ve ever had, by far, was in sunflowers.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wheat was being no-tilled on us yesterday evening. I was wondering what the point was, and why risk breaking the drill in the concrete? A farming buddy provided the answer. He said best case scenario for farmers right now is a half inch rain on the newly drilled wheat, we have a slight chance for rain next week. He said it would germinate and then die and that would lead to a decent crop insurance check to keep them going. That is the only purpose of planting wheat in our area at this point. There is no real rain coming for months, unless God steps in. I haven’t even bought a tag yet, I might not hunt until I meet a buddy out in western Kansas the end of November; not really excited about that, but it’s been planned for over a year now.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

KSQ2 we're very dry, maybe just not as dry as your area. The sorghum our tenant planted has finally headed out but is about half the normal height. He's going to chop the sorghum for silage and then plant wheat and he may have the same thought in mind with crop insurance. It has been a really tough year for him with poor pastures late this summer for his cows and with his crops. We have a major creek and 10 ponds on our place with the ponds ranging from 25 yards across to 7 acres. The creek is basically dry and Saturday I drove by four of the ponds that have finally gone dry. I haven't checked some of the other smaller ones. I'm seeing a lot of deer with mud up to 6 inches high above their hooves. Almost a perfect scenario for EHD, but I haven't seen any sign of it here, YET! But it could still come. I'm seeing bucks working licking branches and scrapes. They are visibly bulking up. And I'm still seeing some older bucks generally around (not necessarily traveling with) other older bucks. Little bucks are sparring And the does have started giving leeway to bucks. The deer would normally be on acorns now but I'm not sure how good a crop we have this year. We have some, just not as plentiful as a normal year.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

A guy my FIL knows sent him pics of 2 big dead bucks locked up. I wouldn't have guessed they would be fighting already?


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Friend of mine just sent a pic of a deer killed around KC is all I know. Beautiful deer. True giant.


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

Just posting and following this thread. First year hunting Kansas again after moving away for a few for family. Hutchinson area here hunting hutch and Nickerson area. DRY DRY DRY in this area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

😔🙏 SE Kansas. I did not apply this year. but soo sad for my buddies there. Poor farmers. Prayers for all.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Mark2180 said:


> Friend of mine just sent a pic of a deer killed around KC is all I know. Beautiful deer. True giant.


That megafreak around Peculiar MO?


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

BigDeer said:


> That megafreak around Peculiar MO?


Not sure. Haven’t heard anything else yet.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Beans


----------



## oldknees (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

There’s some combines going around these parts….guessing most of the dry land corn is being picked for insurance, not for the crop. A few cool days, maybe between that and some fall harvest the deer will be on their feet…..hoping to get eyes on a good deer of some flavor.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd like to go out this weekend, I just don't want to burn my good spots. I use the word "good" loosely. 

I always enjoy morning hunts more, I think it is just too early for morning sits??


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I prefer evening hunts.
Catch the bucks waking up out in milo fields, or crp. they browse for a bit.. then come for the scrapes and rubs, cold front like today with the rain will help.
Heavier rains moving this way, should be here about 1p


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Rain............ what's that? Just looked at the radar, our weather system has now become like a democrat policy maker, the rich get richer.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Self delete, violation of forum rules, i will try to do better. Apologies to those i may have offended.


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

I’m up and sippin on coffee! Headed out this cool morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

I don’t have a tag yet but my plan is to take a short drive when the sun comes up, do some glassing and see if anything is on their feet.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

With the cooler weather and the corn having been picked the deer were more active and visible this morning.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

I haven't checked in on the thread this year but I decided to jump in. One of our leases was being logged without us knowing and I have a feeling it's really going to impact how the deer move on that property. 

I hunted the cold front that came through this weekend but the results were uneventful unfortunately. I did however take my son out with me last night and we had a pretty good evening together in the blind so that makes up for the slow deer movement lol.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Have a little bit of a chance for rain tomorrow, we’ll see what happens.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

When I drove out Saturday morning the deer movement was pretty slow. Did see a low 160’s mule deer and a low 170’s nothing to get excited about but they did have horns.


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

In two weeks I will be out for my annual week of deer hunting. These cooler mornings has my neck swelling.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Seems like deer were hitting the acorns super hard form the last few weeks. No one in the area has been seeing anything lately but a few bucks starting to show buck up on cams the last few days. I’m looking forward to the cold front this weekend.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

KSQ2 said:


> Have a little bit of a chance for rain tomorrow, we’ll see what happens.


Got a little rain, not enough to do any good. .3” at our property and about a half inch here at house. Nothing else in long term forecast. We’re still setting at less than 2” since first week of June.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

I bet the guys who have their wheat in the ground will be thankful for that .30….


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

mopar17 said:


> I bet the guys who have their wheat in the ground will be thankful for that .30….


Many of them are hoping for germination and then the wheat dying, for an insurance check. They are hurting something fierce right now. This might have been enough rain to accomplish that.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

The thing I’ve come to realize about farmers over the years is that: they’re always broke, it never rains the right amount and no matter the price of commodities aren’t worth a darn……


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

mopar17 said:


> The thing I’ve come to realize about farmers over the years is that: they’re always broke, it never rains the right amount and no matter the price of commodities aren’t worth a darn……


Try saying that to a farmer and then asking for permission to hunt. Lol
Trust me, they are genuinely hurting around here.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice dis, tell us more.


mopar17 said:


> The thing I’ve come to realize about farmers over the years is that: they’re always broke, it never rains the right amount and no matter the price of commodities aren’t worth a darn……


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

^^^^^^Maybe I should have put the LoL, haha and followed with some emojis so you could sense the sarcasm. 
I’ve got plenty of farmer friends, acquaintances, coworkers and family members that are feeling the squeeze from lack of moisture. Couple that with stupid high inputs and it’s a difficult proposition. I actually had a retired farmer tell me last week that he never farmed to make money. The paper always showed a loss….


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Surely KSQ2 got some rain this morning, radar looked promising


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

BigDeer said:


> Surely KSQ2 got some rain this morning, radar looked promising


We are too far west, it began to blow up east of us. MO getting another soaker looks like.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

KSQ2 said:


> We are too far west, it began to blow up east of us. MO getting another soaker looks like.


Sorry to hear that! Yeah, it's coming down now


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

KSQ2 said:


> We are too far west, it began to blow up east of us. MO getting another soaker looks like.


Ours does the opposite, builds to the west and peters out about the time it hits the county line…..
We really need some wet winters.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I heard thunder last night and thought sweet!. Went out and dumped out 2 droplets from the rain gauge.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

This is the only pond (out of 3 ponds) with remaining water in our biggest sanctuary. There used to be some nice bass in this pond. We now have a dry creek and 5 other dry ponds. I think that water will be concentrating the deer and a big factor if we have a warm weather, no replenishing moisture, rut. No signs of EHD yet.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Lots of that going around Hawkfarm. People who have scouted the public in our unit in the past are in for a big surprise when they show back up this fall. No water, no browse, no acorns, and no crops on public. No getting by with throwing some corn on the ground like many will do on private either. The few and far between watering holes will be crowded with stands. At least they won’t have to deal with waterfowl hunters.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Im seeing a lot of deer. All makes in models. Starting to see more scrapes, lil bucks are sparring a bit.. 
Does are looking nervous, like the Raiders with 4th and 1.
Received scattered showers last night.
Not enough to stop corn harvest.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

man i feel for yall my parents farm in SEK I live in Ottawa and we see alot of that rain yall need.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Cutting out their beds, lot of soybeans and milo to go. Need a good hard freeze.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I’m beginning to believe those who say we won’t get real rain until next spring are right. Now a system is supposed to flood the panhandle of Texas and New Mexico, and we can’t get a freaking inch. This is just stupid. Highway was busy again today with stock trailers heading to the Thursday sale, all coming back empty.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

I’ll be there in 2 weeks 😕


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Hawk, might be a good time to dig those ponds out.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

zmax, we think alike. The backhoe is ready and I'll be on it for the next few days. And I've got help coming to move soil to fill ruts and low spots. Blade will be on the tractor.


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

Man of Leisure said:


> I’ll be there in 2 weeks 😕


20 days for me!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

flair said:


> 20 days for me!


30 days for me, but who’s counting? 

No place that I’d rather be than mid November in Kansas.


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

NYyotekiller said:


> 30 days for me, but who’s counting?
> 
> No place that I’d rather be than mid November in Kansas.


9 days for me...looking for my Halloween Buck.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I sat last night and saw 4 does about 200 yards away. Sat this morning and bumped 2 deer walking in and then saw another single doe off in the distance. Checked a cam and just numerous doe pics. I’ll probably stay home next weekend as they are calling for 80 degrees.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

NYyotekiller said:


> 30 days for me, but who’s counting?
> 
> No place that I’d rather be than mid November in Kansas.


If they have rain, I’d take just about anywhere in the Midwest over Kansas right now. Still beyond dry and getting worse by the day. So nice looking at all that rain falling south of us.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

We were dry here last fall, thru winter.
As i recall, we had a nice rain mid october..
We went thru the rest of oct, nov, dec, jan, feb, march.. with very little rain.. we had 4 or 5 snows.. but nothing heavy and wet.
Last season was like walking on cornflakes.

We get a good killing freeze monday night and tuesday night, Tuesday is a high of 47, we need it.. a few yrs ago, it was nov 4th before we got a hard freeze. This is more normal.


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

EHD has finally hit our area. My niece was bow hunting this weekend and walked up on a dead doe in our feeder creek on the way out from her stand and she also smelled a dead deer from a different stand but didn't get down to investigate. And our neighbor pulled a dead buck out of his pond. I expect to find more on us if I decide to walk the major dry creek and a feeder creek, or check our dry ponds in the timber, and I suspect it will get worse. A hard freeze or rain didn't come soon enough. Hope you don't get it in your area.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hawkfarm said:


> EHD has finally hit our area. My niece was bow hunting this weekend and walked up on a dead doe in our feeder creek on the way out from her stand and she also smelled a dead deer from a different stand but didn't get down to investigate. And our neighbor pulled a dead buck out of his pond. I expect to find more on us if I decide to walk the major dry creek and a feeder creek, or check our dry ponds in the timber, and I suspect it will get worse. A hard freeze or rain didn't come soon enough. Hope you don't get it in your area.


Sorry to hear that Hawk. Reports have been few so far locally, hope it stays that way. The hard freeze next couple of nights will kill the midges, so that’s good considering our average freeze here is the first week of November.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone taking advantage of the weather these next 2 days? I’m going to give it a go tonight and see what can happen. I’m thinking I might try a little bit of light rattling to see if I can drum up any interest in the area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

JWilson90 said:


> Anyone taking advantage of the weather these next 2 days? I’m going to give it a go tonight and see what can happen. I’m thinking I might try a little bit of light rattling to see if I can drum up any interest in the area
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still can’t quite get in the hunting frame of mind with the drought. I’m gonna have to snap out of it soon though. Good luck!


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

I drove out yesterday morning for about an hour….saw a couple decent bucks, finally bought a tag, so I’m inching closer. 
Saw deer on their feet later on this morning at work, no shooters though.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

KSQ2 said:


> Still can’t quite get in the hunting frame of mind with the drought. I’m gonna have to snap out of it soon though. Good luck!


Man it turned out to be an awesome evening! Saw 2 good bucks, 1 was a definite shooter. Had I chosen the stand about 100 yards north I might of gotten a shot at him! Wish I could go in the morning but have to be an adult


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

I went Saturday morning and Monday morning. Seen two of my shooters almost closed the deal, he went left when i needed him to go right, 40 yards away. between the two mornings seen 13 deer and have video of two buck sparring at 20 yards dont know how to upload the video


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

Two more days and headed west to the dried up Sunflower State


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

arkyarcher said:


> Two more days and headed west to the dried up Sunflower State


Safe travels and have an enjoyable trip! Very dry is an understatement though it seems the region west of 135/81 and north of I70 is a "relative" paradise, but still....Lord hear our prayers and answer in due season and give us all faith, patience, and endurance!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I was hanging stands the last 2 days, it's a chore by yourself, loaded up the game cart at 8am and did not get to the truck until after 2
one buddy has covid and pnemonia, other is in Florida tending to his brother who has stage 4 cancer and my brother is out on a ship cruising.

Heard on 550 that some farmers were getting 10 bushells an acre on beans, corn was not much better, except the highly irragated areas, they weeere also talking about a big fire, I think sw part of the state?
the oaks were full of acorns,


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

45 hours until I head out. Not really counting or anything.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Got the last of the plots in today. I’m seeing acorns close to the creeks, not quite a plentiful away from the water, but the deer are hitting them hard for sure. If you can find a good source, it’s bound to be good right now with the browse suffering so much. Plan to start hunting next week, guess I better get that e-tag bought. If the wheat will ever get out of the ground, it will be a magnet.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

They’re knocking out the milo, beans and corn as fast as the combines will run. 
A guy I know well told me he was cutting milo at 9mph, that’s when you know it’s bad. Had 3 combines going in one field and it was taking 3 hours to fill a truck. One field they cut didn’t even fill the combine…..they are cutting a lot of it just to avoid the volunteer crop.


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

My earlier post, I must have been directionally challenged......I have no idea why the mind thought EAST and the fingers typed West. It should have read EAST of 135/81🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️

"region west of 135/81 and north of I70 is a "relative" paradise, but still....Lord hear our prayers and answer in due season and give us all faith, patience, and endurance!"


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

FIL was driving around this morning and saw a plethora of deer including 4 bucks. Too bad it's gonna be so hot this weekend.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

AintNoGriz said:


> FIL was driving around this morning and saw a plethora of deer including 4 bucks. Too bad it's gonna be so hot this weekend.


I know im bummed i debating going to my other spot and doe patrol hmmmmmm


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

AintNoGriz said:


> FIL was driving around this morning and saw a plethora of deer including 4 bucks. Too bad it's gonna be so hot this weekend.


They aren't going anywhere. They'll be there next week


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

huntergather00 said:


> I know im bummed i debating going to my other spot and doe patrol hmmmmmm


That's my plan this evening. Stick a doe for the freezer then relax and watch some football this weekend!


----------



## david.x.mead (Jun 28, 2016)

Chiming in here as almost a professional level lurker. Normally, I just don't have that much to say but this year, wow. 

Back in early September, my cameras were full of pics and I thought this was going to be one of my greatest seasons. Yesterday, the only thing I had on my cameras were ***** and birds. Had one small doe on the 16th, then about 4 days of nothing. Typically the next two weekends would be my target time. 

FWIW, my property is in SE KS, Wilson County, and about 65% wooded, the rest pasture. Most neighbor plots are either pasture with some ag land thrown in. Went out there yesterday and may of the historical trails looked pretty beaten down, but couldn't necessarily see any fresh sign. But, it is so dusty, I am not sure I could tell if there was anything to see or not. 

I am now wondering if this season is going to be a total bust. I didn't see any acorns on the ground. I am wondering if the lack of rain has stunted acorn production. Didn't see any persimmons to speak of either. 

I did move a camera over to a water source. Fortunately, we still have water in our ponds. Over in Butler County I am hearing that a lot of the ponds are 90% plus dried up. I will check that new setup next weekend, but I am not feeling good. Of course, it doesn't help that this year seems to be the year that a few of my cameras decide to go south. Might have to head to the Bushnell store and pick up a couple of their $20 wonders until I see what Black Friday brings. 

Any one else hunting SE KS and seeing anything positive?


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

david.x.mead said:


> Chiming in here as almost a professional level lurker. Normally, I just don't have that much to say but this year, wow.
> 
> Back in early September, my cameras were full of pics and I thought this was going to be one of my greatest seasons. Yesterday, the only thing I had on my cameras were *** and birds. Had one small doe on the 16th, then about 4 days of nothing. Typically the next two weekends would be my target time.
> 
> ...


The only thing positive I’m seeing is the decent chance for rain tomorrow here in SEK. Tough fall so far…


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

KSQ2 said:


> The only thing positive I’m seeing is the decent chance for rain tomorrow here in SEK. Tough fall so far…


It just got tougher in Cherokee county too. We had 1000 acres of wetlands and woods burn up yesterday. Majority of it was public too. It’s really going to change the deer movement around my area 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

JWilson90 said:


> It just got tougher in Cherokee county too. We had 1000 acres of wetlands and woods burn up yesterday. Majority of it was public too. It’s really going to change the deer movement around my area
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


was it the minedland? my parents farm in Columbus and some of their land butts up to public, need to ask them.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

unit 27? past Hallowell ?


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

david.x.mead said:


> Chiming in here as almost a professional level lurker. Normally, I just don't have that much to say but this year, wow.
> 
> Back in early September, my cameras were full of pics and I thought this was going to be one of my greatest seasons. Yesterday, the only thing I had on my cameras were *** and birds. Had one small doe on the 16th, then about 4 days of nothing. Typically the next two weekends would be my target time.
> 
> ...


I am in Wilson Co. too and I have had the same results as you. "Some" deer activity in Sept. but almost zero so far in Oct. unless you count a few night pics. Hopefully we get some substantial rain today and tomorrow. Its horrible dry.


----------



## Muleyhunter2 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hawkfarm, tell me you are getting some of this rain today!


----------



## Muleyhunter2 (Aug 2, 2014)

& ksq2


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone going to be off this week for this cold front to hunt?


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

huntergather00 said:


> was it the minedland? my parents farm in Columbus and some of their land butts up to public, need to ask them.


It was farther south by Chetopa. It didn't get as much as I thought it did but it still got some substantial bedding areas.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

We had two mornings of 25 degree temps the first of last week which hopefully stopped the EHD. Sorghum was cut last week and deer patterns on us totally changed last week after the sorghum was cut. And today we're getting our first significant rain since August 29 and it's supposed to rain all day. Now waiting for the temps to drop. It's finally starting to feel like bow season. Hope others are getting the much needed rain. Late but still welcome.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

AintNoGriz said:


> Anyone going to be off this week for this cold front to hunt?


I took half day thursday and took friday off should be a good weekend. I need to go tonight i get off around 4 and can be in stand by 5 but its pushing it


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Muleyhunter2 said:


> & ksq2


It’s raining! Hard!!! First time since June 6th!!!!! Hallelujah!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

We ended up with an inch. I’d forgotten how much rain it takes for an inch to fall. It will help plots, but won’t provide much for ranchers in particular. Hopefully this is a sign weather patterns are beginning to change finally.


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

In western Kansas hunting. Sunday was a dust storm and Monday 30 mph winds but tapered off as the day wore on. Found water and made a hasty setup just to watch till dark. Six deer came in about 1830 and watered quite long. Let them all walk and was never busted. Saw a huge coyote but no shot. 
Some winter wheat trying to get up and poor looking milo still standing. Patterns are all changed from years past. Have found scrapes and rubs.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I brought home a 8 week old pup mid june and he did not know what to think of the rain.....he never saw heavy rain before.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

I’m a single digit midget, I’ll be there soon i took the whole month of November off to get it done. So happy some rain came to you all in the SE you all needed it and then some. hopefully some more will come and with the blessing of the lord this is just the beginning keep the faith all and I’ll see you soon.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Went out this evening and had an awesome sit. Had this nice 9pt at 15 yards for at least 15 minutes and I went back and forth on shooting but ultimately decided to give him a pass with hope he blows up next year. I guessed him at 3 1/2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Glad to see someone make it to a stand. I've got to wait until Sunday. 

Wife and I drove around some of our spots 2 nights ago right at dusk and saw 20+ deer, all does. The night before my FIL saw 5-6 bucks at dusk.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

JWilson90 said:


> Went out this evening and had an awesome sit. Had this nice 9pt at 15 yards for at least 15 minutes and I went back and forth on shooting but ultimately decided to give him a pass with hope he blows up next year. I guessed him at 3 1/2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tempting but I would have passed on him too, right through him hehe 😉


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Sat for the first time last night. Had a young buck come through as soon as I got to my stand. Saw one more young buck and 8 slicks. Both young bucks were pushing the girls around but they weren’t having any of it. Action should be picking up sooner than later. Good luck everybody.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

Four days of hunting and very little seen. 
The States liberal doe policies have helped reduce their numbers and i have only seen one fawn. Still some deer but very few and even on 4 cameras no decent bucks sighted.


----------



## Kansan! (4 mo ago)

You’re a week or two too early, Arky! Most locals haven’t even started hunting yet.


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

Kansan! said:


> You’re a week or two too early, Arky! Most locals haven’t even started hunting yet.


That's why I hunt now. Pheasant hunters aren't banging around and locals not claiming the good spots. Bucks are chasing.


----------



## Kansan! (4 mo ago)

arkyarcher said:


> That's why I hunt now. Pheasant hunters aren't banging around and locals not claiming the good spots. Bucks are chasing.


I don’t see any chasing yet. Usually the first or second week of November before things kick off here. But I’m in the SE part of the state, so things probably start a little bit later than out west.
The big bucks are around out there whether they’re on camera or not!
I hope you get the chance to come back in November. That’s when Kansas really shines.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I went to some public last night and didn't see too much. Did see two trucks in the parking lot though, a local and another fella from Wisconsin. The Mrs. went to some private ground and saw a bunch, the bucks were still bachelored up, which I found interesting; 8 bucks in one group all chowing down on acorns.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

I’ve seen some bucks grouped with does the last few days. One old mature mule deer, tail up nose on the ground following a doe across the pasture. Thinking it’s probably 10 days or so out for full swing but it’s not far off…..


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Just looked at the radar, still sucks to look at it, I don’t know why I punish myself. I wish all those Texans that will be heading north to shoot deer in Kansas would bring the rain with them.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Buddy sent me a pic of two 150+ bucks fighting this morning. Warming up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I just hunted the 23-27. Saw a few but not what I thought. The drought is real with ponds and creeks dried up. I did have a few decent bucks on camera but all at night. I didn’t see any chasing but a few sparing sessions with young bucks. I may try to head out again in 10 days or so.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

We had a number of scrapes opened up in and around the farm yard this week. It's all still night activity. One new scrape just off the yard and out of sight of the house is almost 1/2 the size of my truck hood and I'm sure multiple bucks are hitting it. I had a buddy out hunting here tonight and he saw 8-10 does and fawns all mainly eating acorns, no bucks. I saw a good number of does out behind the house grazing in the pasture or eating acorns next to the timber before dark this evening while a shooter buck was in the front yard looking for pears that are falling off the tree. He showed no interest in the does, although that could have changed after dark. I did see some buck activity on one Tactacam starting at 6:10 this evening. A couple of bucks, one being pretty decent, moved some does off of a mineral lick. We got enough rain Monday that some of the potholes in the main creek are again holding water so hunting water may not be a plus now.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

Had a small buck chase a doe and grunt yesterday morning back at it this morning. How do you post videos on here? I have video of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOLDTIPBZ (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey guys. Not deer related but figured I’d take a shot at some info here. I’m thinking about hunting Kansas spring turkey bow season. I’m from out east I hunted Kansas before. Deer. I was trying to get some info on best areas. I’m guess anywhere in east Kansas. Wanted to look into the WIHA ground. Hunt for turkey and scout possibly for a future archery deer area. Thanks. You can PM me. Probably better that way


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Had a good hunt this morning. Saw 8 different bucks and a few does. A little playful sparring. One was a nice 140+ eight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## mphil28 (Jan 6, 2020)

Missing out this year due to baby. But hope to be back up there next year. My uncle is up there and shot a 11 point this week. Said its starting to pick up.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Actually went out and spent a few hours looking this morning…..saw a real nice buck sparring with a smaller one horned buck. Saw a 190’s mule deer that I’d love to get an arrow in but the guy is trying to save it for his grandson……really hoping we get a cold snap and a little wind. He doesn’t have to move far but something will have to move him out of the corn. Also saw a few whitetail does but they weren’t with any bucks that I could locate. 
Saw one little mule deer buck that didn’t know which direction to go, he was all hot and bothered without a doe in sight.


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

Will be on the farm a week from tomorrow cant wait


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

My dad punched his tag Friday morning. Had this nice 8 come out with a 150 class 10 pt in the pasture about 80 yds away. Grunted a few times and the 8 committed. Came into 20yds for a chip shot. Seems like the bucks are getting rutty. I’ll be out there on the 9th. Can’t wait! Dressed out 197*


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

Beautiful buck


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

Nice buck yup vacation starts this Friday


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat Sunday morning and only had a small 7 pointer go by. All pics at that location are bucks hitting a scrape at night still.


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

Came home without any venison and saw way fewer deer than years past. Was going to stick a small buck Friday evening but the carbon arrow blew up on launch. Found about 4 inches of the fletched end about 20 yards right and the broadhead and rest of shaft about 40 yards past one very startled deer. Never found the lighted nock. 

Had a great trip and saw bucks chasing does even in Missouri and Arkansas on the way home.


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

Was out last evening in SW Kansas...had a doe and a heavy 4x4 and a smaller 4x4 go by at a full gallop. Not sure if they were chasing or if they got blew out by the other person hunting these 880 acres that I saw walk in at 4 pm. The blew past me at 4:15 pm 🤷‍♂️

Was out this morning but no sightings. Cannot go this afternoon because of vocational commitments. Had a couple good sits though!


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

I found one


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

My dad in N Topeka has had bucks in his yard the last 3 days. One was a real nice 10 pointer


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

AintNoGriz said:


> My dad in N Topeka has had bucks in his yard the last 3 days. One was a real nice 10 pointer


I live close lol ill take care of one of those bucks for him


----------



## duxnbux1 (3 mo ago)

What's everyone's opinion for hunting next week with the warm weather? I planned my hunt a year ago now I'm thinking I should push it a week.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I was just discussing this with my brother. I too am scheduled off next week but my work is pretty flexible. I’m thinking of going into work Monday and Tuesday now and then taking off 9th-15th instead. 70+ degrees and wind never work for me.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Cams are starting to pop. Bucks on the move. This cold front next week should really kick things off


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

Right there with you guys, vaca planned all next week but debating pushing it back a week now. Every time i check forecast they keep pushin warm weather back. I think Friday will be a good day to be on stand, but i think this weather is gonna push a lot of nighttime activity... hate to push is back and get stuck on lockdown.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

My son shot this buck Sunday morning. Got in the stand at 6:50am and shot the buck at 7:50am, buck only went 80yds. He got the shot, the buck running and dropping on video









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kellyupton (2 mo ago)

Nice shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

legion_archery said:


> My son shot this buck Sunday morning. Got in the stand at 6:50am and shot the buck at 7:50am, buck only went 80yds. He got the shot, the buck running and dropping on video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Videos just for himself or does he load them on YouTube? Post a link if it’s a public vid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Got Em said:


> Videos just for himself or does he load them on YouTube? Post a link if it’s a public vid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just for himself, he started self filming hunts this year. He has shot that buck and 2 doe's all on video this year

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Yea, you guys stay home and maybe hunt after Thanskgiving when it cools off, It was 92 degrees Nov 8th when a doe brought a big boy by my stand one year.

Key when it is hot, do not hunt the sunny side of a field edge, that is if you are inclined to hunt a field edge. Middle fo the woods is better, just as long as you do not spook them going in, like midday


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

The way I hunt on my feet the temp doesn’t seem to bother the deer. It doesn’t keep them up and visible quite as long and brings them out later in the evening, tough thing with rut is even when it’s hot in the afternoon those boys will get up and nudge for some love. 
I’m hoping to get out Friday, maybe Saturday a little if all goes well.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

We didn’t see schizzle in 8&9 the last two weeks on public and Wiha beyond sign of bucks and hunters. Trail cams and stands all over…. Almost as much as cattle impacted Wiha.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Not seeing any rut activity to speak of.
Does all with their yearling fawns.
Starting to see mature day walkers .
About done with fall harvest.
Rain tomorrow, rubs n scrapes exploding.
Best of success to everyone.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Finally going to get a good soaking today? I’m not convinced, but I’m jaded as all get out at this point. If it does rain good, tomorrow morning will be the time to be in the tree.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

It’s November….go hunt. 
Bucks don’t use it as an excuse to not chase does….
Bucks are still doing there thing even with the high winds and temps. 


Shot this one from the ground at 11:30 yesterday while checking trail cams.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Double_D_ (Feb 21, 2021)

kspseshooter said:


> It’s November….go hunt.
> Bucks don’t use it as an excuse to not chase does….
> Bucks are still doing there thing even with the high winds and temps.
> 
> ...


What a Brute!
Good Chootn'


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

What a hog! Congrats!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Darn..can't see the pic. Congrats though!


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

Not every day I do this and if this is your set I apologize as this is all in good fun but this is too good not to share... Wont say location... Set is MAYBE 8ft off the ground, and there must have been a discount on those neon straps LOL... but my personal fav part is the oil funnel and garden hose strapped to the tree as a piss funnel... This one had me rolling


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

ksgoosekillr said:


> Not every day I do this and if this is your set I apologize as this is all in good fun but this is too good not to share... Wont say location... Set is MAYBE 8ft off the ground, and there must have been a discount on those neon straps LOL... but my personal fav part is the oil funnel and garden hose strapped to the tree as a piss funnel... This one had me rolling
> 
> View attachment 7731251


😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣
Wow!!!!


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

KSQ2 said:


> 😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣
> Wow!!!!


Picture this... you are on stand its been a slow morning. The woods have been silent so far, you are on your second cup off coffee on stand when nature calls. So you glance around to make sure its all clear and pull out your circus contraption. As you begin to let er fly down the piss slip n slide you notice the squirrels have chewed thru your piss hose and turned it into a piss sprinkler covering your entry steps. About that time a big buck steps out as you freak out drop the piss tube, scare the crap out of already freaked out buck. All you are left with is piss down your leg, and still have to crawl down your pissy ladder to get your contraption back....


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

What the heck is strapped below the tree stand lol?


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> What the heck is strapped below the tree stand lol?


im guessing ladder sections but who knows maybe an RV ****ter hose?


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Sup y’all!
Congrats to those shooting big uns….
Todays is my first sit…within 2 mins on stand at first light had a 145-150 mature 8 point at the 20…needs another 20-30”…caught me off guard of course…

note to self…dont forget toliet paper tomorrow you dingus!!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

huntergather00 said:


> Nice buck yup vacation starts this Friday


Rutcation my man😁✌🏼


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

arkyarcher said:


> Came home without any venison and saw way fewer deer than years past. Was going to stick a small buck Friday evening but the carbon arrow blew up on launch. Found about 4 inches of the fletched end about 20 yards right and the broadhead and rest of shaft about 40 yards past one very startled deer. Never found the lighted nock.
> 
> Had a great trip and saw bucks chasing does even in Missouri and Arkansas on the way home.
> View attachment 7728934


Its better to shoot nothing at all and let them grow then shoot a small buck just to shoot something. Let em grow man……that philosophy is killing our herd. If just needing meat take a doe, they taste better. Happy vibes✌🏼


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

mlawsonhunts said:


> My dad punched his tag Friday morning. Had this nice 8 come out with a 150 class 10 pt in the pasture about 80 yds away. Grunted a few times and the 8 committed. Came into 20yds for a chip shot. Seems like the bucks are getting rutty. I’ll be out there on the 9th. Can’t wait! Dressed out 197*
> View attachment 7728271
> 
> View attachment 7728270


Great buck…congrats✌🏼


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

KSQ2 said:


> Finally going to get a good soaking today? I’m not convinced, but I’m jaded as all get out at this point. If it does rain good, tomorrow morning will be the time to be in the tree.


I see it on radar but keeps moving away, it was 70 when I Went in and 78 just now when I came out. A lot of hunters on public.. 😞


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Saw some decent bucks this morning but nothing I was cranked up about. Bucks are pushing, just have to keep looking I guess.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Well so far we've continued to scare the rain away, we've gotten pretty good at that.


----------



## tladkins63 (2 mo ago)

Headed to St. John/Stafford this weekend. First time, and loving the weather for saturday & sunday. How's the hunting on public down there?


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

tladkins63 said:


> Headed to St. John/Stafford this weekend. First time, and loving the weather for saturday & sunday. How's the hunting on public down there?


there are some good spots closer to great bend on the Arkansas river. I have shot a couple of good ones there. I will be in St John tomorrow night for 11 days.


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

It’s been raining for awhile now light to moderate with some thunderstorms, did not go out due to lightning and a filet with beer we’re calling. I’ll be out tomorrow morning hopefully the rain and temp drop will get things moving around me more.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

Man of Leisure said:


> It’s been raining for awhile now light to moderate with some thunderstorms, did not go out due to lightning and a filet with beer we’re calling. I’ll be out tomorrow morning hopefully the rain and temp drop will get things moving around me more.


Same beer and hunting shows tonight I’ll be out in morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Got some rain finally, not enough, but we’ll take it! Tomorrow morning will be the best yet of the season I’m predicting.


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

Jerm said:


> Its better to shoot nothing at all and let them grow then shoot a small buck just to shoot something. Let em grow man……that philosophy is killing our herd. If just needing meat take a doe, they taste better. Happy vibes✌🏼


 I think the "Pre-Rut Antlerless" gun season is hurting the deer numbers more than anything. Leaving 4 month old fawns to fend for themselves just fattens up Coyotes.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Saw quite a few deer this morning, but no shooters and no rut activity whatsoever.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

Had a goo sit 4 does and a small 8 point grunting a chases does then thrashed the place lol kinda cool but going to my sweet spot tonight that I haven’t touched yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went to my top spot and top stand. Wind was near perfect.

First action wasn’t until 9:30 as 2 does crept by.

Then had 3 does go by at 10:45 at 50 yards. A minute later a heavy racked buck was following their trail.

Then a few minutes later a smaller 8 and a 6 came from the same direction but angled past me at 10 yards and got a drink from a small pond behind me. They finally left around 11:00.

Sat til noon. As I pulled away from my sport a 1/2 mile down the road 2 small bucks ran across the road in front of me.
Most action was real late.

Gonna watch the Cats tonight kick some longhorn butt and then go out in the morning again.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

Just got into my sweet spot first time this year had a monster bedded by my stand dang it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Sat tonight. Action was slow until last 40 minutes. Had a handful of does and a nice young ten with split brows come by. Needs a year and he’ll be a shooter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74maximus1 (Jul 6, 2016)

Had this guy come in right under me. Needs some more trips around the sun!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Day 2 of the Grind….missed getting out yesterday, too much Whiskey the night before may or may not have played a role😂

But its on Fire today!! This little stud should be a tank next year. Cant shoot an old giant if we dont pass these younger ones. Conservation and management is what its all about.😁✌🏼


----------



## 74maximus1 (Jul 6, 2016)

Had another good morning! I came to full draw as he chased this doe to the base of my tree, but decided he needed to soak some more!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

For anyone that would like to follow along, I'm starting a semi live hunt thread for my Kansas trip this year. I'll be leaving next Saturday the 12th and hunting until a few days before Thanksgiving. Really looking forward to this one.









North Central Kansas rut-cation 2022 (Ver. 4.0) - Semi...


It's that time of year again. Time for my bi-annual trip out to the Sunflower state to chase whitetails in the creek bottoms of North Central Kansas. Leaving Saturday morning the 12th for the 19 hour trip to my favorite place on the globe during Mid to late November. Weather for travel looks...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Hot yesterday , so I have some movement around me does for the most part. 7;45 am watched hunters load at a boat ramp get out walk by me at 125 yards with deer 15 yards from me watching them . Does walked to over look boat ramp and hunters and then came back To same spot and then again back over to the view of boat ramp area and then back. Stayed there for a good 45 minutes with some more deer moving in just out of full view. Little guy comes to full alert watching to my right sure enough one of the hunters is walking to my stand does not see me or the deer until 30 yards away. Stare off for 3 minute. Deer left and the hunter was friendly motioned he would leave area. The joys of public land. The only buck going by my stand did not see anything with antlers for 4 days. He came by last night after I got out of stand.


----------



## tladkins63 (2 mo ago)

scrub1 said:


> there are some good spots closer to great bend on the Arkansas river. I have shot a couple of good ones there. I will be in St John tomorrow night for 11 days.


Good luck! we didn't have much action. Saw three doe on saturday morning and 1 buck the same evening.


----------



## jessemue (Sep 29, 2011)

Rattled this gut in Saturday morning. Haven't seen any chasing but bucks are starting to get curious. I love following this thread. Thanks to everyone for their contributions! Good luck to those still at it, I think the best days are yet to come.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Great buck!
Love the pics people are posting and video's. Keep it up.

Sat Sunday morning. Saw about 6-8 does and 2 button bucks. The does kept coming back so I was seeing the same ones over and over again. I had a dead racoon 10 yards from my stand, and one of those button bucks kept going up to it and stomping his foot at it. Every time he would come back and get a little closer, and finally almost touch it with his nose. He was around my stand for a freaking hour! I wanted to drink some coffee and I wasn't able to move.......Ha

Another doe came by later and started stomping at the racoon too! When I left I threw him away from my stand in some tall weeds.

Sat last night and saw 4 does and a small buck .


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

jessemue said:


> Rattled this gut in Saturday morning. Haven't seen any chasing but bucks are starting to get curious. I love following this thread. Thanks to everyone for their contributions! Good luck to those still at it, I think the best days are yet to come.
> 
> View attachment 7732917


Gnarly brute!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

never throw away prime/aged racoon meat......


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Got a new place to hunt in Kansas. 160ish acres. Got some of the better habitat compared to a lot of the neighboring properties for sure. The place is definitely the bedding area. Deer everywhere. Almost tame. The area has only been hunted a handful of times in the last 20 years. We have had them just stand and walk away and few times towards at 60 yards while walking the ground. But with 6 game cameras on the place for about the last 3 weeks and now several cellular cameras and a few more non-cellular, there is maybe 2 deer in the 3.5 age group and have one picture of a buck in the 4.5 age group but nothing close to what I would call a shooter so appears there is definitely hunting pressure in the neighboring acreage. Sigh... Had high hopes. Oh well.

Question for you Kansas guys, to ball park the property, its about straight south of Wichita (give or take) and perhaps a dozen miles north of Oklahoma. Now, the deer here seem small to me with regards to body primarily (also antlers progress much slower between age classes than I am used to). I am used to Colorado and Western Kansas deer. The does rarely seem much larger than a button buck from my normal areas. Forage on the property varies. Some years Milo, others soybeans so there is food for them. And I have seen them in groups of 10+ so its not just a couple select deer. Is this typical?


----------



## Ihuntit (Nov 11, 2015)

jessemue said:


> Rattled this gut in Saturday morning. Haven't seen any chasing but bucks are starting to get curious. I love following this thread. Thanks to everyone for their contributions! Good luck to those still at it, I think the best days are yet to come.
> 
> View attachment 7732917


Great buck and picture! Congratulations


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

SilentElk said:


> Got a new place to hunt in Kansas. 160ish acres. Got some of the better habitat compared to a lot of the neighboring properties for sure. The place is definitely the bedding area. Deer everywhere. Almost tame. The area has only been hunted a handful of times in the last 20 years. We have had them just stand and walk away and few times towards at 60 yards while walking the ground. But with 6 game cameras on the place for about the last 3 weeks and now several cellular cameras and a few more non-cellular, there is maybe 2 deer in the 3.5 age group and have one picture of a buck in the 4.5 age group but nothing close to what I would call a shooter so appears there is definitely hunting pressure in the neighboring acreage. Sigh... Had high hopes. Oh well.
> 
> Question for you Kansas guys, to ball park the property, its about straight south of Wichita (give or take) and perhaps a dozen miles north of Oklahoma. Now, the deer here seem small to me with regards to body primarily (also antlers progress much slower between age classes than I am used to). I am used to Colorado and Western Kansas deer. The does rarely seem much larger than a button buck from my normal areas. Forage on the property varies. Some years Milo, others soybeans so there is food for them. And I have seen them in groups of 10+ so its not just a couple select deer. Is this typical?


That is absolutely typical for an area with a large amount of deer. My area sounds VERY similar to this one. Rut will not be what you are accustomed too, bucks dont have to search far for mates and will make you lose your mind. I have hunted North Central ks, and West Central kansas and always saw a ton of rut action, seeking, chasing responding to calls. Now on my areas where the herd is counted 3-400 strong the rut activity is minimal at best. The neighboring grounds are pressured big time and as the pressure increases the size of mature deer on camera declines. I have the only feed field in a 3 mile no road area and the deer just flat out hate human pressure of any kind. Deal with non stop poaching and finding casings on the roads. My doe to buck ratio is at my best guess 15:1. Doesnt matter how many are taken off even going as far as to get nuisance tags for crop damage. 

You will see an occasional matriarch doe that has a larger body size but majority will be like you said. Everyone always says how lucky I am to live and hunt in my area due to the amount of turkey/deer... while turkeys i agree but large concentrations of deer i havnt seen a positive too yet. Id take an overgrown pasture with a lower doe to buck ratio any day. 

MY best advice, keep pressure minimal and start hunting Does asap. Give them refuge and food and then just when you have the place perfect the landowner will tell you they are selling it for $$$$$$$ and you are SOL... lol (speaking from personal experience on that last part)


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome evening hunt on November 6th. Public land, from the ground. Went in to this place having 0 trail cam, 0 treestand, 0 blind. Just pure hunting and pure reward. 25 yard double lung shot and watched him fall 25 yards later. My attempt of pictures don’t give this guy justice.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

That is a great Deer HOYTFFZY11!!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

ksgoosekillr said:


> That is absolutely typical for an area with a large amount of deer. My area sounds VERY similar to this one. Rut will not be what you are accustomed too, bucks dont have to search far for mates and will make you lose your mind. I have hunted North Central ks, and West Central kansas and always saw a ton of rut action, seeking, chasing responding to calls. Now on my areas where the herd is counted 3-400 strong the rut activity is minimal at best. The neighboring grounds are pressured big time and as the pressure increases the size of mature deer on camera declines. I have the only feed field in a 3 mile no road area and the deer just flat out hate human pressure of any kind. Deal with non stop poaching and finding casings on the roads. My doe to buck ratio is at my best guess 15:1. Doesnt matter how many are taken off even going as far as to get nuisance tags for crop damage.
> 
> You will see an occasional matriarch doe that has a larger body size but majority will be like you said. Everyone always says how lucky I am to live and hunt in my area due to the amount of turkey/deer... while turkeys i agree but large concentrations of deer i havnt seen a positive too yet. Id take an overgrown pasture with a lower doe to buck ratio any day.
> 
> MY best advice, keep pressure minimal and start hunting Does asap. Give them refuge and food and then just when you have the place perfect the landowner will tell you they are selling it for $$$$$$$ and you are SOL... lol (speaking from personal experience on that last part)


Well that is interesting to read. Not concerned about the property being sold. Friends of the family and what not. Buck to doe ratio I would put at closer to 1:7 than 1:15. Drought has been bad. Not much water in the area and there is a creek through the property but its completely dry. I guess the creek usually gets low or dries late in the year but it's much worse than usual they said. I set up a 300 gallon stock tank but not as many deer frequent it as I would expect. Added a deer feeder but won't know how that pays off until January when the deer start to hammer it in cold weather.

I did notice a hunter who was literally on the property line. The point I could put a ladder stand on my side of the tree and be on my property. I said Hi and what not but they didn't really say hardly a thing. Was odd. His spot is good for his place BUT it sure gave him a discrete way to hunt our side. When they didn't really say much, I ended up setting a cellular cam up about 50 yards away pointed right at a trail I want to catch but with the added benefit of being faced right their tree. Our guess is either #1: Something shady is going on #2: He is on guided hunt and didn't know what to say.

Might keep the property for 2023 but if that is bust, moving on to somewhere else. Thanks for the insight


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

I haven't really posted much the last 3 or 4 years. This past weekend was one of the best 2 consecutive days I've had in a tree in a long time... maybe ever. It was actually the first time out this year as I've been crazy busy with life and work. Saturday morning, evening, Sunday morning & evening I saw at least 1 shooter every sit. Came very close on my first sit on Saturday morning then should have tagged out Sunday morning. Was running late because of the time change and I got 4 rungs up in the ladder stand and had a shooter and 3 other deer hop the fence just 30 yards away. I was sick to say the least.

Finally the wind switched to NE Sunday evening and was able to hunt my honey hole. At 5:10 one of our target bucks started walking the path I came in on sniffing every step. He read the script perfectly and offered me an 18 yard shot. I hit a little high but he went about 100yds and hit the dirt. Feels good to be done already! 

"The Bully Buck"


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

A couple of brutes hitting the ground! Congrats


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have to ask after getting our arses kicked with barely seeing deer and never seeing anything worth a darn from a stand on Wiha and public in 8&9 last week- are you guys hunting private? 

It was early, it was hot but we didn’t even see them driving, glassing, hardly anything… we didn’t see hunters but found hunter sign on every piece of worthwhile Wiha visited. I know how to hunt mature bucks and would’ve assumed I was somewhat accomplished at it… we weren’t getting anywhere fast. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

In 15 and seem quite a few moving this past weekend. None close enough to arrow. Mainly smaller bucks. Hoping this weekend is good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbarnett51 (Jun 15, 2002)

REDVANES said:


> I haven't really posted much the last 3 or 4 years. This past weekend was one of the best 2 consecutive days I've had in a tree in a long time... maybe ever. It was actually the first time out this year as I've been crazy busy with life and work. Saturday morning, evening, Sunday morning & evening I saw at least 1 shooter every sit. Came very close on my first sit on Saturday morning then should have tagged out Sunday morning. Was running late because of the time change and I got 4 rungs up in the ladder stand and had a shooter and 3 other deer hop the fence just 30 yards away. I was sick to say the least.
> 
> Finally the wind switched to NE Sunday morning and was able to hunt my honey hole. At 5:10 one of our target bucks started walking the path I came in on sniffing every step. He read the script perfectly and offered me an 18 yard shot. I hit a little high but he went about 100yds and hit the dirt. Feels good to be done already!
> 
> ...


Incredible buck. Congrats! Happy for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

gjs4 said:


> I have to ask after getting our arses kicked with barely seeing deer and never seeing anything worth a darn from a stand on Wiha and public in 8&9 last week- are you guys hunting private?
> 
> It was early, it was hot but we didn’t even see them driving, glassing, hardly anything… we didn’t see hunters but found hunter sign on every piece of worthwhile Wiha visited. I know how to hunt mature bucks and would’ve assumed I was somewhat accomplished at it… we weren’t getting anywhere fast. Any help would be appreciated.


Mine is all whia and public, I used to hunt 8 and 9 back in 2015/16 killed some big ones there I was station at Riley. Shoot me PM I’ll onxy the spots to yea. I e hunted public for 30 years when you think you know how to hunt mature bucks in public you finally realize ya don’t lol it can be tough just got to find those sweet spots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

We're now seeing full blown rutting, with grunting and chasing and tending, More activity in the mornings so far but I did see two nice bucks this evening from the farm house. I've had family and friends pass on some nice bucks while hopefully waiting to see an old bruiser. One out-of-state friend did fill his buck tag yesterday afternoon from a stand and his doe tag this morning from the ground. He's had quite a time over the last week with first successfully hunting in South Dakota for pheasant, prairie chicken and sharp tail grouse and then his first trip to KS to bow hunt deer. A family member passed on the buck in the video. Other family members are questioning his decision. Good luck if you're after them. The colder weather should only make hunting better,









Drop tine buck







www.youtube.com


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

gjs4 said:


> I have to ask after getting our arses kicked with barely seeing deer and never seeing anything worth a darn from a stand on Wiha and public in 8&9 last week- are you guys hunting private?
> 
> It was early, it was hot but we didn’t even see them driving, glassing, hardly anything… we didn’t see hunters but found hunter sign on every piece of worthwhile Wiha visited. I know how to hunt mature bucks and would’ve assumed I was somewhat accomplished at it… we weren’t getting anywhere fast. Any help would be appreciated.


been saying it for a long time. Very few deer left around here. Eastern ks has more but the entire state has been over hunted. Welcome to the new normal.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jerm said:


> been saying it for a long time. Very few deer left around here. Eastern ks has more but the entire state has been over hunted. Welcome to the new normal.


I’m guessing it will only get worse, we will soon lose the knowledgeable reps in Topeka doing what they can to hold back the tide.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat this morning until 12:30.

Expected cold front and wind change between 9-10. Sat in my best stand with good wind until strong cold front came through at 7:45 instead. Had to get down with the NNW winds and made a move 200 yards to a different stand. On my way I put on more layers that I had packed in.

Man did it get cold! 

Rattled in a clean young 10 pointer just after 10:00. He came to my tree and raked a young cedar. I watched him walk off. 10 minutes later he walked directly under my stand from behind me. I didn’t even hear him due to the strong Winds.

Gonna try a different spot this afternoon with the decoy


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

Filled my tag last night almost passed him up but with my vacation running short I let it fly. Watched him pile up 25 yards after shot couldn’t be happier


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Had a smallish 5X6 hanging out with a doe this evening, landowner is going to be mad when he sees the tree the buck tore up 
cold front hit me a 6:21 this morning. brrrrrrrr


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

Headed out this morning boy it’s gunna be cold! But should be good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

I’m hoping to make a short trip out this morning after I get the kids to school…..
Thanks to ALL the Veterans, it’s a blessing you’ve sacrificed so much so we can have the liberties to do the things we do.


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)

Few magical sits. Seen more deer than I could remember, two shooters, one I have 4yrs of history with that I rattled in last year and when I tried to draw, he looked up at me.

This morning I rattled himin again, and he did not see me draw. I called him Doubl-Shot because for three years he had split 2s that looked like sling shots.


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

Beautiful buck I missed one very similar to him a few days ago and I’m still sick about it


----------



## Kansan! (4 mo ago)

n.d. woods jr said:


> Few magical sits. Seen more deer than I could remember, two shooters, one I have 4yrs of history with that I rattled in last year and when I tried to draw, he looked up at me.
> 
> This morning I rattled himin again, and he did not see me draw. I called him Doubl-Shot because for three years he had split 2s that looked like sling shots.
> View attachment 7735521
> ...


Wow! That’s a hog of a buck!


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Well, today I am one proud and relieved Dad. Yesterday morning my son and I went out excited to brave the cold front and at 7:30 had a pretty good 9 point come in to 25 yds and start making a rub. Shot was slightly quartering too but the deer was in a nice clear spot and standing still relaxed so I had my boy get on him with the scope. He lets it fly and my heart sank as I watched the bolt hit way low and back. The deer takes one hop and not to be graphic but the broadhead zippered him and half his guts fell out. As I watched the deer walk away across the pasture I knew it was a dead deer, we just had to give him time. I had full intentions of waiting until this morning to look. I lined up a dog just in case and when he got here this morning we got started. Chris Cavender and his little girl Loca were great and it was actually pretty good followable blood trail the entire way. He made it about 350-400yds total. Coyotes unfortunately found him first but I’m glad we waited overnight. My son’s second and best buck. He’s hooked. Very happy day for us. Now it’s my turn with 3 full days left of great rut action and perfect weather


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Friday— if it wasn’t for my Arctic Shield body suit I wouldn’t have made it very long. Cold and strong winds. Sat until noon. Saw 3 bucks and a few does

Friday night only saw a small 8 pointer.

This morning I only saw a small buck and 4 does, but my FIL a mile N of me saw 2 big ones and multiple deer. 

My brother shot a good one this morning in Topeka. 

I just haven’t seen much activity and nothing big for sure. Going to take tonight off and try a different spot in the morning.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

I’m with griz, glad I had enough clothes yesterday morning. Windy and cold and not much action. 3 small bucks and 3 does. I had a buddy connect on a nice 9 yesterday morning but it’s been slow for me. Headed out again tomorrow and hoping for some movement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I’ve been out 9 times now and have yet to see a buck older than 2. Done for a few days now. Leaving for Western Kansas for a short hunt Friday. Going more to spend some time with an old buddy who moved out of state, than the actual hunting.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Slow this morning again. Small buck at 9:15 and then a momma and yearling at 9:45. Saw 3 different small bucks around noon coming home.

was t going to go out tonight but checked a cam on my way out and a shooter was trailing a doe at 5 am this morning. So my hope is he is still on the area and my come by tonight…….or he is 5 miles away already haha


----------



## Kansan! (4 mo ago)

They were certainly on their feet tonight. I [email protected]!t you not, I saw well over 100 deer on my 30 minute drive between Sedan and Caney this evening. Unbelievable!
I know of at least two good bucks killed by friends here locally this evening.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

NE KS, Johnson County. This old feller came into some grunting and a snort wheeze around 6:40 this morning. Had a ton of scarring and almost no teeth. I love it.

45 minutes after I shot him and was loading him up, the land owner said another buck was harassing 4 does right under my stand.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat tonight saw 3 young bucks and 8 does. Bucks were moving early. The last hour was only a single yearling feeding in the wheat.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Had a pretty good sit tonight. Had a broken up buck come by 4 different times, one time he was grunting non stop and chasing does. 3 other bucks came by as well as 6 does. No shooters. All the does were headed to feed. Bucks were definitely searching.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Set from 6am til dark, only got out the stand for about 45 minutes to go eat... saw a few doe's and a few 1.5yo bucks made for a VERY LONG day!!!!! A kid my uncle gave permission to hunt came in past me at 4:30 this evening, basically ruined the rest of the evening.

My brother in-law shot a good 8pt this morning, was a 10pt but he broke off both g4's 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Kenhousing said:


> Feast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More like famine out here….


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

Sunday morning had 6 different bucks come cusin by only one shooter, he hung up he knew something was off


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Sunday sat until 1:30, had deer in close proximity the whole time. Every now and then a buck would come cruising through or chase a doe around. None big enough to put my book down. 
This last week I had what I thought 3 shooters, but on closer exam, while 2 of them were following a doe yesterday, they were not.
I did see a nice one walking across a pasture at 2:30ish Saturday, the ones dreams/nightmares are made of. think, 180 perfect 10


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Just had a first, I was talking to a local hunter, he said this year the wave has hit, he’s never seen bigger crowds on the public here in SEK. He is a total public guy and he said he will find ground to lease for next year. It shocked me to hear him say this, he’s hardcore. What really shocked me is he ran into two fellas here in Caney Kansas deer hunting from Hungary.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

KSQ2 said:


> Just had a first, I was talking to a local hunter, he said this year the wave has hit, he’s never seen bigger crowds on the public here in SEK. He is a total public guy and he said he will find ground to lease for next year. It shocked me to hear him say this, he’s hardcore. What really shocked me is he ran into two fellas here in Caney Kansas deer hunting from Hungary.


I have feeling Covid played a part, when everything went out of stock and people lost their jobs they took notice to the ones who garden and hunt and had freezer full. I was able to help some families with deer burger just to get buy. People took notice. As well as just generally that all some could do was learn archery and hunt which translated into hunting.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

KSQ2 said:


> Just had a first, I was talking to a local hunter, he said this year the wave has hit, he’s never seen bigger crowds on the public here in SEK. He is a total public guy and he said he will find ground to lease for next year. It shocked me to hear him say this, he’s hardcore. What really shocked me is he ran into two fellas here in Caney Kansas deer hunting from Hungary.


Also if anyone needs spot on public in SEK i know a few when i hunted there need a boat though to get through the pits but there were monsters. shoot me pm ill onx ya the grid


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

huntergather00 said:


> Also if anyone needs spot on public in SEK i know a few when i hunted there need a boat though to get through the pits but there were monsters. shoot me pm ill onx ya the grid


Appreciate it, but we hunt private for the most part; I hunt public to leave our farm and permission places to the wife and girls. There no way I’ll hunt public on the weekends though, it’s a circus! I know a couple fellas who hunt over at the pits and have seen some good deer. I have another buddy who does a lot of public hunting out of a deep v with a small 4 cycle motor on it. He’s getting tired of all the kayaks running around though. Lol


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

KSQ2 said:


> Appreciate it, but we hunt private for the most part; I hunt public to leave our farm and permission places to the wife and girls. There no way I’ll hunt public on the weekends though, it’s a circus! I know a couple fellas who hunt over at the pits and have seen some good deer. I have another buddy who does a lot of public hunting out of a deep v with a small 4 cycle motor on it. He’s getting tired of all the kayaks running around though. Lol


my parents are farmers in Columbus, but most of there land don't have trees, it was hard to hunt so i went to public. Yea more and more are getting the hint, now i moved north east Ks and where i am at WHIA is amazing due to everyone hunters their land or outfitter. trying to find land to buy but if your not on the in crowd the outfitters will snatch it up or within hrs its gone


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I saw a lot of rut activity from the farm house on Thursday afternoon/evening and until about 9 am Friday morning and it has tapered off from there. I saw 9 or 10 different bucks dogging does with some nice bucks but only one definite shooter, a new tall 10 I hadn't seen before. I had family and friends out and their deer activity also tapered off the father into the weekend they went, but that is not unexpected as I'm sure they bumped some deer after dark coming in and before light going out. They saw bucks, just nothing of shooting size AND close enough. And the full moon probably didn't help. I've got friends coming in for the rest of this week. I'm betting that a lot of the does are bunkered up somewhere to try and avoid the boys, if they're not on a date. Any deer that's female is getting checked, no matter the size. Fawns are showing up by themselves in the middle of the day while mom is being occupied. Saturday midday I saw the smallest fawn I've ever seen that wasn't still in spots. Her body was slightly bigger than a terrier. She just stood in the backyard and watched while my niece and her SO drove in and got out and unpacked. A spike just showed up yesterday with a broken front leg. He may end up being yote bait but I've had a doe in the past during hunting season whose front leg was broken and flopping, yet her leg was fully healed 60 days later, although slightly crooked. I've got 2 shooters that were regulars but have been missing on the cams and/or in person for over three weeks now and I hope they didn't succumb to the EHD that we had. Historically the buck sightings are going to get better between now and Thanksgiving weekend as more does get bred. Good luck if you're out. Be safe. Stay warm.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

This weekend all the parking lots were full at a public place in central Kansas, looked like they had the big un-cut corn and milo fields surrounded. a few in state tags and lots of OOS tags


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

Hawkfarm said:


> I saw a lot of rut activity from the farm house on Thursday afternoon/evening and until about 9 am Friday morning and it has tapered off from there. I saw 9 or 10 different bucks dogging does with some nice bucks but only one definite shooter, a new tall 10 I hadn't seen before. I had family and friends out and their deer activity also tapered off the father into the weekend they went, but that is not unexpected as I'm sure they bumped some deer after dark coming in and before light going out. They saw bucks, just nothing of shooting size AND close enough. And the full moon probably didn't help. I've got friends coming in for the rest of this week. I'm betting that a lot of the does are bunkered up somewhere to try and avoid the boys, if they're not on a date. Any deer that's female is getting checked, no matter the size. Fawns are showing up by themselves in the middle of the day while mom is being occupied. Saturday midday I saw the smallest fawn I've ever seen that wasn't still in spots. Her body was slightly bigger than a terrier. She just stood in the backyard and watched while my niece and her SO drove in and got out and unpacked. A spike just showed up yesterday with a broken front leg. He may end up being yote bait but I've had a doe in the past during hunting season whose front leg was broken and flopping, yet her leg was fully healed 60 days later, although slightly crooked. I've got 2 shooters that were regulars but have been missing on the cams and/or in person for over three weeks now and I hope they didn't succumb to the EHD that we had. Historically the buck sightings are going to get better between now and Thanksgiving weekend as more does get bred. Good luck if you're out. Be safe. Stay warm.


Same experience here, except Friday and Saturday were my hit days. Saw 4 shooters that day, just couldn’t get shots. Hoping this front gets them back up, watched a doe get bred Saturday so hoping the locked up bucks will start roaming, soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Copied this from my semi-live thread from yesterday:

Had an unbelievable day in the woods yesterday. Probably my best day ever and I never even put tension on the string. I passed on 4 different bucks that I would’ve shot back home on my farm in NY. Had deer under me literally all day. Could barely eat my lunch. I had two hot does in front of me and had a carousel of bucks coming and going. Bucks fighting and chasing all day. I’m not even exaggerating when I say I heard 20 snort wheezes. Also got to witness two different does being bred 20 yards in front of me. I got it all on video but you’ll have to wait for that because I’m tired from my all day sit in a snow storm. It’ll be worth the wait though.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jerm said:


> been saying it for a long time. Very few deer left around here. Eastern ks has more but the entire state has been over hunted. Welcome to the new normal.


The worst out of state whitetail trip I’ve had out of many. 

Every portion of Wiha showed hunter sign and pressure… some were quite remote too. The worst part was the lack of deer in general. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Monday AM..,, saw 6 bucks and no does. All bucks were small to extremely small.
Monday PM…. New spot where we have night pics of a stud. Well I saw him at 200 yards chasing a doe around on neighbors ground. Wowser!

Tuesday AM…..same spot as evening before 3 small bucks up early cruising. Then at 8:30 a stud snuck in behind me and went thru my shooting window at like 7 yards. By time I got my bow and turned around he was at 20. My only window had some small branches in the way I had to stand up on my tip toes and shot and missed!! Haven’t missed in 20 years? Shot over his back.

Crushing

Came back at noon and trimmed some better lanes. 
sitting here again now.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

AintNoGriz said:


> Monday AM..,, saw 6 bucks and no does. All bucks were small to extremely small.
> Monday PM…. New spot where we have night pics of a stud. Well I saw him at 200 yards chasing a doe around on neighbors ground. Wowser!
> 
> Tuesday AM…..same spot as evening before 3 small bucks up early cruising. Then at 8:30 a stud snuck in behind me and went thru my shooting window at like 7 yards. By time I got my bow and turned around he was at 20. My only window had some small branches in the way I had to stand up on my tip toes and shot and missed!! Haven’t missed in 20 years? Shot over his back.
> ...


😖


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

this morning had numerous does being chased by small to smaller bucks, this after noon, 3 grps of 3 does and a dink.
Checked a camera and had a 125ish 10 walk by about noon yesterday, which is the biggest I have seen in person or on camera..


----------



## Arkie_1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Wrapping up our last day tomorrow. 
It’s been fun as far as hanging out is concerned, but the hunting has been pretty poor. Every WIHA has one (or more) trucks parked at it at all times and the big chunks of ground are getting hammered too. I was able to find some pockets that most people wouldn’t go into because you’d have trouble finding a tree to hang a stand in. I saw 20+ deer one afternoon in one of those spots, but haven’t seen anything worth taking home. I’ll probably stick to my home state for next year and make my trip longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Arkie_1 said:


> Wrapping up our last day tomorrow.
> It’s been fun as far as hanging out is concerned, but the hunting has been pretty poor. Every WIHA has one (or more) trucks parked at it at all times and the big chunks of ground are getting hammered too. I was able to find some pockets that most people wouldn’t go into because you’d have trouble finding a tree to hang a stand in. I saw 20+ deer one afternoon in one of those spots, but haven’t seen anything worth taking home. I’ll probably stick to my home state for next year and make my trip longer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Consistent theme for public hunters. Those lucky/spendy enough to get on private seem to be doing okay.


----------



## Ihuntgeese (Aug 13, 2016)

Arkie_1 said:


> Wrapping up our last day tomorrow.
> It’s been fun as far as hanging out is concerned, but the hunting has been pretty poor. Every WIHA has one (or more) trucks parked at it at all times and the big chunks of ground are getting hammered too. I was able to find some pockets that most people wouldn’t go into because you’d have trouble finding a tree to hang a stand in. I saw 20+ deer one afternoon in one of those spots, but haven’t seen anything worth taking home. I’ll probably stick to my home state for next year and make my trip longer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just curious what unit were you in?


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Dad got a tanker yesterday morning. 

7 yards coming right at him with his head down. Entered just to the side of the spine and came out his stomach. Didn't go 100yds.


----------



## Kansan! (4 mo ago)

REDVANES said:


> Dad got a tanker yesterday morning.
> 
> 7 yards coming right at him with his head down. Entered just to the side of the spine and came out his stomach. Didn't go 100yds.
> 
> View attachment 7738626


Dandy buck!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

REDVANES said:


> Dad got a tanker yesterday morning.
> 
> 7 yards coming right at him with his head down. Entered just to the side of the spine and came out his stomach. Didn't go 100yds.
> 
> View attachment 7738626


Yikes! That’s a biggin.


----------



## Arkie_1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Ihuntgeese said:


> Just curious what unit were you in?


I was in 11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep, I’m in 12. One of the dumbest things Kansas does, and they do a lot of them, is allow you to apply for one unit and hunt an adjacent one as well. Just plain stooopid and allows public to be even more overrun.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Arkie_1 said:


> I was in 11.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve seen lots of trucks from AR, maybe one was yours.


----------



## Arkie_1 (Dec 4, 2020)

KSQ2 said:


> I’ve seen lots of trucks from AR, maybe one was yours.


I think we all stayed in 11. 
We ran into people from NY, NJ, Virginia, Michigan and a few others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

It has just flat sucked. I am seeing deer just nothing I want to shoot and there seems to be a lot of night activity.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Sat until 9 this morning, got bored had seen 2 dinks, went to check camera 30 feet from stand, get to camera and look up, here is Mr big walking around the corner, poof, he gone. Drove the area and saw 2 150 ish 10's walking across pastures at 10:30,thinkk guys feeding cattle stired them up.
This evening had a doe , but buddy at south end of property had a big buck hanging with a doe, he was chasing off other bucks while she was laying in a plum thicket...


----------



## oldknees (Dec 7, 2021)

Our fine State decision makers, with a view to the annual Harvest,-dollars, not venison- continue to reap their expected harvest. Too bad for the eager, legal, and mostly agreeable fellow Americans from out of state who continue to buy into myth. My out of state friends are always welcomed. But the reality is slowly getting thru.


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

I keep hearing, you shoulda been here 10 years ago… I have unfortunately missed the good times, apparently. Still can be pretty good hunting compared to Florida, but doesn’t match up to the stories I hear. Guys I know that have come here for 2 decades are about over it, with the way it’s declined in quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

drive home yesterday from work 3 does and every single one had a buck with them, Starting Saturday back on week vacation to go after em again


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Your dad got a dandy Redvanes. 
Deer were on their feet and moving yesterday afternoon starting at three. A lot of activity from then through till dark. I had a friend out and while he saw deer he wasn’t in a real activity zone. I saw two shooters from the house and neither one was locked on a doe. The lull between dates. This morning the activity is very minimal. At least so far.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Arkie_1 said:


> I think we all stayed in 11.
> We ran into people from NY, NJ, Virginia, Michigan and a few others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hunt 11 & 14. What town did you stay in?


----------



## Arkie_1 (Dec 4, 2020)

REDVANES said:


> I hunt 11 & 14. What town did you stay in?


La Cygne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

Arkie_1 said:


> La Cygne
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hunt 11 and 14 as well and all WHIA or Public if you want to PM me we can talk but everywhere I have been i havnt run into any one and plenty of deer, few Biggins. Only one person i ran into but he hunted all his life in the area and we exchanged numbers to ensure we don't hunt same areas.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Arkie_1 said:


> La Cygne
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Close to my old stomping grounds. Lots of big deer around La Cygne


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

BigDeer said:


> Close to my old stomping grounds. Lots of big deer around La Cygne


miami county holds biggins


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

huntergather00 said:


> miami county holds biggins


The whole stretch along 69 from OP to Pitt


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> Close to my old stomping grounds. Lots of big deer around La Cygne


Our buddies (Whiskey Myers) put on a huge festival there, called Firewater Festival…its a banger😎✌🏼


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Jerm said:


> Our buddies (Whiskey Myers) put on a huge festival there, called Firewater Festival…its a banger😎✌🏼


bet that was a good one!


----------



## Arkie_1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Jerm said:


> Our buddies (Whiskey Myers) put on a huge festival there, called Firewater Festival…its a banger[emoji41][emoji1365]


That’s cool. Huge WM fan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Arkie_1 said:


> That’s cool. Huge WM fan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



















































Heres a few of many backstage pics with our buddies at La Cynge Firewater Festival last year…and yes Whiskey Myers ROCKS! Super good hearted dudes too….😎✌🏼


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> bet that was a good one!


Dude epicness at its finest! We are good friends and Roadie with a bunch of those bands that played there….
Whiskey Myers
Read Southall
Austin Meade
Them Dirty Roses
Blackberry Smoke
And others are all friends of ours…this end of the music industry is full of the best people you will ever meet…and many of them love to hunt!
happy vibes😎✌🏼


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

Still chasing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Still chasing pretty good here as well but I have seen a few the last couple days that have been locked down with a doe. Lack of sightings and cell camera photos have shown this as well.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Been real slow around here…..only thing I’ve seen with all the does is little bucks.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Watched 2 different bruisers with does in plum thickets out in the pastures the last couple days and little ones "chasing" does in the trees. I did see 2 bigger then 150's that the rancher kicked up while feeding his cattle in the pasture.
There was a buck and doe for 4 days camped out in a disked up corn field.(Mon thru Thursday) I think the whole town had seen them.
I passed on a couple bucks that I had seen 10 to 12 days ago when they came back around the last couple days. Hope they make it until next season


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

Been super slow where I’m at. Get pics after dark but see nothing in day time. 


Smackdown Waterfowl


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

We are still seeing rut action on us. A couple of does shot over the last three days. Shooter bucks are still winning versus the hunters after them. Close encounters, but no cigars. They saw an absolute giant in the headlights a couple of nights ago 1/2 mile away while coming back from town. A family member saw his target shooter buck walk a doe out and then bed her less than 100 yards out in an open field. When the buck saw some other deer at a distance and started walking to get a closer look the hunter grunted at the buck and the buck kept walking away but snort wheezed back at the hunter. The hunter then snort wheezed back and the buck immediately bristled up and turned around and was coming, but it angled to catch the wind and stopped at 50 yards. The hunter had a spike right behind him and when the big buck caught the wind he blew a couple of times and then simply walked back to his doe and walked her out of the field. The hunter had Ozonics on and the hunter didn't know if the buck was blowing at the scent of the little buck or at him, or the combo. The little buck didn't spook. That's the second time that buck has evaded the hunter. This coming week has always been the best week for seeing the biggest bucks after a lot of the does have been bred. 

And a friend got this video of a buck chasing a doe at midday today while checking one of our ponds for ducks and geese.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

And we found the remains of a dead buck near the big creek while blood trailing a doe. Best guess was EHD. And I'd guess there are more victims to be found.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

I was on a good mule deer this morning, I’ve tried with him a couple other times and it hasn’t worked out. Last time I had him at 58 in the wind and let him walk, today I had him at 25 in the corn but I was laying down. I was right in the middle of the does and bucks, reminded me of why I bow hunt. Watched him breed a doe and then tail one relentlessly. I threw up my heads up decoy and brought some of the does and little bucks back but the one hot doe wasn’t having it….


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

*momma with does and 2 small bucks this morning. 

Different spot tonight. Ended up seeing 4 different bucks and like 11 does and 29 turkeys. 
Saw a big shooter right at dark about 150 yards away. Closest he got was maybe 75 yards but it was so dark. Sat a little longer as to not spook him.*


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

My initial plan was to hunt through thanksgiving giving but my wife wanted me home for the holiday since all the family is coming for the holiday. So with that said I have just returned home after a 36 hour drive. I Stuck 1 at 25 yards quartering away about 9 am I hit back just behind rib but unfortunately arrow only penetrated 4 or 5 inches and broke off. The buck about 150 inch stood in front of me for 20 minutes never getting a opportunity for a second shot. Hurt bad he made about a 30 yard hobbled walk in about 30 minutes and I lost view of him in the morning shadows. Waited the allotted hours of time and went to last seen spot minimal blood and very difficult trial to fallow. Called for a dog and we started about 9 pm that night. Never found him. I considered myself tagged out even on public. The timing was good for me to return home per the headquarters’s request. Passed on several bucks and numerous does. Watched a 170+ breed a doe about 80 from me which was my first time in real life. Excellent hunting year for me and a friend however the deer numbers were down compared to recent years But the amount of hunters in the area were more than double. the largest I buck harvested in the area I was in measured 219 green.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Just returned home last night from a trip to western Kansas. It was a complete bust. Between the pheasant hunters and the deer hunters, the deer were almost completely nocturnal. We tried everything, getting in deep, hitting the spots that didn’t seem to have the same intrusion, and the 3 of us saw diddly in 4 days of hard hunting. Sign was there, just no encounters. This was all on public and walk-in around a western Kansas reservoir. Doubt I’ll ever go back, unless we go in October. Meanwhile, the public back here in SEK continues to get nailed, saw 3 trucks last night around an 80 acre piece, most of it is a crop field. I don’t know how the hunters weren’t right on top of each other. I went by at last legal light and saw zero deer in the field. The trucks were from Michigan, Georgia, and Tennessee. Think I’m done with public for the rest of the season, back to private and our farm.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Had a first today……got back on the mule deer I’ve been chasing, got within shooting distance, let it fly and the arrow hit the dirt way short. Found the arrow and the knock had come out on release. 
Got back on him, knocked an arrow, came to full draw as he was chasing a doe. Tried to stop him with a smooch and it startled him and away he ran. Let down and put my arrow back in the quiver, noticed the knock was still on the string…..I’ve been shooting those same arrows practicing and hunting for a couple years now and never had an issue. Went directly home and glued them suckers back in, next time it will be something else that messes it all up. Guess that’s why It’s hunting and not killing.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat Thanksgiving morning. Saw 4 or 5 different bucks and a couple of does. All bucks were small. Cool morning to be out, was extremely foggy.

I will give it a strong go this weekend.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat this morning and had this guy at 200 yards. One snort wheeze and he turned and came my way. When I had these pics of him late summer I wasn’t going to shoot him. 
Anyway, he did exactly what I needed him to do. I had my bow ready and released hooked on debating to shoot or not as he was approaching. I let him walk at 10 yards. Just needs another year IF he makes it. Guessing he is around 145”.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I think I woulda let it fly. Nice pass tho.


----------



## BillDrake (5 mo ago)

AintNoGriz said:


> Sat this morning and had this guy at 200 yards. One snort wheeze and he turned and came my way. When I had these pics of him late summer I wasn’t going to shoot him.
> Anyway, he did exactly what I needed him to do. I had my bow ready and released hooked on debating to shoot or not as he was approaching. I let him walk at 10 yards. Just needs another year IF he makes it. Guessing he is around 145”.


Nice pass. He might need two years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveparr (Mar 10, 2006)

I assume you are hunting private land since you are assuming he will not be shot in rifle season by someone else,


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

This morning had a real clean , mid 140’s 10 pointer grunting and scent checking 7 does in a wheat field around 7:30. He ended going by me at around 50 yards. Nothing else moving afterwards except the wind
Time to take some time off during firearms season. Gonna be real hard after that to get out with holiday get togethers near Christmas.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Deer was moving everywhere on our place this morning. Saw 15+ yearlings, 3 mature doe's and passed a 4yo mid 140's 9pt... have 3 bucks that will score almost 160, one that could push 180 so I'll be waiting on one of them to show

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

I’m going to assume the buck I’ve been after will die by a round through a rifle in the coming days. I got to within about 75 yards in the corn yesterday and bid him a farewell as he passed over the hill. Really hoping he goes off and lays down to survive rifle season but he’s still pushing the last remaining does in his herd.


----------



## Kansan! (4 mo ago)

mopar17 said:


> I’m going to assume the buck I’ve been after will die by a round through a rifle in the coming days. I got to within about 75 yards in the corn yesterday and bid him a farewell as he passed over the hill. Really hoping he goes off and lays down to survive rifle season but he’s still pushing the last remaining does in his herd.


He’s survived a few rifle seasons already. He very well may survive another. Those mature bucks get smart, especially when it comes to avoiding hunters. I’ve been after a big, old buck for 3 years now, and I suspect he’ll die of natural causes.


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

legion_archery said:


> Deer was moving everywhere on our place this morning. Saw 15+ yearlings, 3 mature doe's and passed a 4yo mid 140's 9pt... have 3 bucks that will score almost 160, one that could push 180 so I'll be waiting on one of them to show
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That is what my cameras also showed! AND I was on the road all day doing church services....Greater work it is....but MAN I WOULD HAVE LIKED TO BE IN THE STAND!!!


----------



## duckhunter92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dad and I killed on November 20th. Both were cruising through a finger. I killed the 13 pointer in the morning at 9:45 and dad the 18 pointer at 2:45 that evening. Both were killed on the ground with the crossbow and in the same spot.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Awesome bucks! Hell of a day for you guys. Congratulations


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

2022's been a good season . Congrats to all who have filled their tag. Just getting started here and already looking forward to 2023


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Just had a first, I was talking to a local hunter, he said this year the wave has hit, he’s never seen bigger crowds on the public here in SEK. He is a total public guy and he said he will find ground to lease for next year. It shocked me to hear him say this, he’s hardcore. What really shocked me is he ran into two fellas here in Caney Kansas deer hunting from Hungary.


Yeah I been trying to find a decent peice to move to there--Been tough--


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm still seeing some rutting activity here. The buck in the first picture was tending his doe in the pasture behind the house for over 45 minutes yesterday afternoon. He would bed down as she grazed and then he'd get up and move and bed again close to her if she got too far away. He bedded at least a half dozen times. When she finally decided to suddenly run she was gone fast and he was right on her, The activity drew in an 8 which had been watching from a distance and he joined the chase. Some bucks are showing up in the friendly company of other bucks. I've got a yearling buck which from the looks of it has shattered his upper leg. These animals have amazing pain tolerance.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

AintNoGriz said:


> Sat this morning and had this guy at 200 yards. One snort wheeze and he turned and came my way. When I had these pics of him late summer I wasn’t going to shoot him.
> Anyway, he did exactly what I needed him to do. I had my bow ready and released hooked on debating to shoot or not as he was approaching. I let him walk at 10 yards. Just needs another year IF he makes it. Guessing he is around 145”.


We call that a Tweener. In-between too small and big enough. Truthfully it's closer to the big enough side. But if you know there is bigger in the area it makes it easier.


----------



## Okiekev (Aug 30, 2012)

duckhunter92 said:


> Dad and I killed on November 20th. Both were cruising through a finger. I killed the 13 pointer in the morning at 9:45 and dad the 18 pointer at 2:45 that evening. Both were killed on the ground with the crossbow and in the same spot.
> View attachment 7748490


Great looking deer... I am curious what broadhead your dad shot his deer with. That hole looks like a baseball with razors went through that buck!


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

gjs4 said:


> The worst out of state whitetail trip I’ve had out of many.
> 
> Every portion of Wiha showed hunter sign and pressure… some were quite remote too. The worst part was the lack of deer in general.
> 
> ...


Take a peek at the CWD map too--


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

I dont believe Cwd is what is destroying the herd at an astronomical rate….to much lead and razor blade poisoning.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Had a completely shed buck come by me this evening. I’ve never seen that this early before. I’m wondering if the drought has something to do with it?


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Im still grinding away. Tough tough hunting out here…congrats to all you that tagged out…except for those that slaughter fawns…you heartless killers. 😁✌🏼


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Jerm said:


> View attachment 7754691


Grown men are not allowed to take selfies unless there’s antlers in the background …


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Bbd16 said:


> Grown men are not allowed to take selfies unless there’s antlers in the background …


Well played😂✌🏼


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Jerm said:


> Well played😂✌🏼


I’m just jealous my Kansas trip came to an end lol figured I’d hate on you a little 🤣🤣


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Bbd16 said:


> I’m just jealous my Kansas trip came to an end lol figured I’d hate on you a little 🤣🤣


Its all good im an easy target…and apparently unlucky hunter….😂✌🏼
tag soup for you I assume?


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Jerm said:


> Its all good im an easy target…and apparently unlucky hunter….😂✌🏼
> tag soup for you I assume?


Hahah no sir. 170” 10 I’ve been watching for a few years. I was there 5 weeks.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Good luck Jerm. Good deer Bbd16. Where are the pics or it didn't happen. I'm seeing 2 and 3 year old bucks that have grouped up again and are not generally paying November attention to does. They are still sparring though. On the other hand I am not seeing some older bucks and I think they may be tending the last hot/warm ladies and/or are staying near the best food sources, or more likely finding any last hot does near the best food sources. Pics from yesterday


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Have lost nearly all my permission ground in last two years due to the farmer getting offered big money to lease them….Ive always been one to say cant blame the farmer for getting some extra income on his ground, as its tough making profit as a farmer…but the farmers kinda shot themselves in the foot. Due to hunting and high dollar leases ground prices and property taxes have sky rocketed in Kansas. Not long ago ground would sell for $1,000 per acre now it sells for up to $6,000 plus per acre….and their property tax on all that land has increased dramatically…mostly all due to deep pocketed hunters and outfitters…all things always have a repercussion…
Its a pay to play hobby now…the days of helping a farmer work cattle or fix fence to hunt his land is long gone………..


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

KSQ2 said:


> Had a completely shed buck come by me this evening. I’ve never seen that this early before. I’m wondering if the drought has something to do with it?


May have broken them off fighting.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Jerm, it's happening here too, both high land prices and taxes, and lack of access. Our family is approaching 50 years here and the land prices around us are unbelievable. Makes me wish we'd bought more land years ago. We have no interest in selling and have turned down unsolicited offers. Access to bow hunt over 2,000 acres on former neighbors is long gone. And as the hunting pressure has dramatically increased around us the size and number of mature bucks has significantly decreased.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

arkyarcher said:


> May have broken them off fighting.


Nope, he was close. Shed buck for sure.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hawkfarm said:


> Jerm, it's happening here too, both high land prices and taxes, and lack of access. Our family is approaching 50 years here and the land prices around us are unbelievable. Makes me wish we'd bought more land years ago. We have no interest in selling and have turned down unsolicited offers. Access to bow hunt over 2,000 acres on former neighbors is long gone. And as the hunting pressure has dramatically increased around us the size and number of mature bucks has significantly decreased.


Yeah man sad deal….and whats worse is we cant do anything about it…Just sit back and watch our heritage be destroyed. 
This crap will drive a man to drinkin😂🍺


----------



## duckhunter92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Okiekev said:


> Great looking deer... I am curious what broadhead your dad shot his deer with. That hole looks like a baseball with razors went through that buck!


Sorry haven't been on in a while. He shot him with a grim reaper 1⅜ I believe? I'm not sure what happened at the shot. He was almost broadside SLIGHTLY quartering to like barely barely. The shot entered the shoulder and come out on side the tail on on the back leg. Passed completely through his body longways. I'm guessing the hind quarter wiped the arrow clean because I never smelled any guts but it passed right through them. Idk what happened on the shot lol. An hour after the shot I trailed him 250 yards with very little blood and then lost it. It was a small strip of woods so I said I'm going to look another 50 yards and if nothing we back out. We'll I go another 50 yards and the deer jumps up and takes off to about 100 yards, looks back at me for 30 seconds and then takes off again. My heart sank. We let him sit over night and the next morning I came in from the direction he was running towards to see if he kept coming before he got to the big woods. Well I walked up on him stiff about 100 yards from where I jumped him. Was a roller coaster but had a happy ending


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Jerm said:


> Have lost nearly all my permission ground in last two years due to the farmer getting offered big money to lease them….Ive always been one to say cant blame the farmer for getting some extra income on his ground, as its tough making profit as a farmer…but the farmers kinda shot themselves in the foot. Due to hunting and high dollar leases ground prices and property taxes have sky rocketed in Kansas. Not long ago ground would sell for $1,000 per acre now it sells for up to $6,000 plus per acre….and their property tax on all that land has increased dramatically…mostly all due to deep pocketed hunters and outfitters…all things always have a repercussion…
> Its a pay to play hobby now…the days of helping a farmer work cattle or fix fence to hunt his land is long gone………..


Its not the farmers fault. Its legislation for the NR circus they created. Ridiculous. NR's are not really NR's if you have a lifetime license, own land, or take one day a year and let a NR help haul hay. The game wardens have been nailing quite a few NR's who have failed to draw but still bought tags through bogus addresses or flat out just lying about residence. I just turned a fellow from Pennsylvania who purchased 15 acres and house and has been buying a resident tag the last 3 seasons.


----------



## rudy (Nov 26, 2004)

Keep after them jerm, I’m still trying here in Mo. can’t kill them from the house.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone else going out this weekend? I may have a chance sunday night and then the 24th and 26th will be my last chances. I've got the water ready to eat some tag soup!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Good luck Griz. A family member shot this one Wednesday late afternoon. The buck came in to challenge another buck. While gutting him we discovered two nipples on each side of his testicles. I've never seen this before.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

That’s a trans gender deer !!! They probably mixed hormones into their corn piles !


----------



## BillDrake (5 mo ago)

Doebuster said:


> That’s a trans gender deer !!! They probably mixed hormones into their corn piles !


That’s what happens consuming round up ready anything. Deer will pick non gmo crops clean before they touch round up ready poison cause they’re smarter than us and don’t have a government bought by big money keeping the fleece over the masses eyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

BillDrake said:


> That’s what happens consuming round up ready anything. Deer will pick non gmo crops clean before they touch round up ready poison cause they’re smarter than us and don’t have a government bought by big money keeping the fleece over the masses eyes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no non-gmo beans or corn in Kansas anymore…unfortunately farmng practices have changed for the less healthy approach.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Hawkfarm said:


> Good luck Griz. A family member shot this one Wednesday late afternoon. The buck came in to challenge another buck. While gutting him we discovered two nipples on each side of his testicles. I've never seen this before.


Back in 2010 I killed a velvet buck that was missing testicles, had the penis and 6 nipples. It was fairly confused


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Checked four cams Sunday and pulled 3 of them. It had been almost a month since I'd had checked them.

Had a number of bobcat pics but these were cool. You obviously have the bobcat on the ground but look at the hay bale in the background too.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

BigDeer said:


> Back in 2010 I killed a velvet buck that was missing testicles, had the penis and 6 nipples. It was fairly confused


I also killed a buck in 2010 on full velvet. At the end of November! He was very small bodied. Turns out he had a twig, but no berries


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

mlawsonhunts said:


> I also killed a buck in 2010 on full velvet. At the end of November! He was very small bodied. Turns out he had a twig, but no berries


Mine was in December. Four rows of brow tines. Never dropped his/her headgear I guess


----------



## BillDrake (5 mo ago)

Jerm said:


> There is no non-gmo beans or corn in Kansas anymore…unfortunately farmng practices have changed for the less healthy approach.


Makes sense. More grain to sell with less money into production of it. 
I’ll take 15% wildlife crop loss to have less dead loss and more milk production each year while my neighbors crops look like they have a fence to keep the deer out of their crops and a pile of dead cows out back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> Its not the farmers fault. Its legislation for the NR circus they created. Ridiculous. NR's are not really NR's if you have a lifetime license, own land, or take one day a year and let a NR help haul hay. The game wardens have been nailing quite a few NR's who have failed to draw but still bought tags through bogus addresses or flat out just lying about residence. I just turned a fellow from Pennsylvania who purchased 15 acres and house and has been buying a resident tag the last 3 seasons.


Tell me more about hay hauling... I lease 720 acres in Kansas and this year was the first I didn't draw. We have 4 dodge 3500's, a 24' and a 29' trailer and 3 tractors. One of these years I won't draw again. Next year's it's 100% but typically closer to 85% chance of success.

Personally I think everyone who uses a non-qualifying address should loose hunting privileges for at a few years. Good for you in the Pennsylvania guy btw. Owning land can get a tag for ONLY that land if I recall correctly.

As for everyone complaining about non-residents, when they're playing by the rules they really aren't a problem. 22,026 tags allocated to non-residents through the draw in 2021. If you add in landowners and non-residents who have a lifetime hunting and fishing license in Kansas the NR balloons to 49,000. In 2019-2020 residents bought 125,000 tags. 

Here's a few interesting snap shots I took regarding Kansas. I think the real problem Kansas is experiencing is from multiple fronts. 
1. Internet makes it so much easier to hunt out of state and learn information than 15+ years ago. 
2. The commercialization of hunting as a whole has left the average person behind. Guiding, land leasing, etc. 
3. Hunters have access to so much more information with aerial photos and property boundary maps. Non-residents can easily push into areas on the locals previously were aware of. And other locals can do the exact same. Easily find other people's honey holes.
4. The drought in a lot of Kansas is not helping the deer. 
5. No limits of tags for residents. A resident can just buy a tag. Many states aren't so liberal with their tag allocations. And the state of Colorado where I am from you have to draw a deer tag even as resident. Sure you can probably always find somewhere in the state to hunt but it might not be where you want or what you want to hunt or the weapon or season. Although it does appear the number of residents in Kansas has been slowly declining in recent years.

Overall the charts below show a reduced number of licenses since 2014 and a reduction in the number of deer taken overall for the last 10 years since 2012. In theory the deer quality should have been increasing during this time


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

SilentElk said:


> Tell me more about hay hauling... I lease 720 acres in Kansas and this year was the first I didn't draw. We have 4 dodge 3500's, a 24' and a 29' trailer and 3 tractors. One of these years I won't draw again. Next year's it's 100% but typically closer to 85% chance of success.
> 
> Personally I think everyone who uses a non-qualifying address should loose hunting privileges for at a few years. Good for you in the Pennsylvania guy btw. Owning land can get a tag for ONLY that land if I recall correctly.
> 
> ...


You bring up some valid points….although your missing many other key points…but unless you live here full time year round, you wont understand other parts of the equation. Kinda like the expression, what looks good on paper really don't pertain to real life. Deer quality certainly has not been increasing since 2014…quite the opposite. Those graphs do not account for many other factors, including illegal harvesting of deer etc…

And since non-residents were given a free doe tag for about 5 straight years our doe herd has been slaughtered. Residents are overall shooting less does in the last 5 years, mostly because lack of sightings. I know many locals here that walked many many miles this season just trying to shoot a doe for jerky, not trophy hunters. Most of them never even spotted a doe. Its a really sad deal out here, and If you dont live in Kansas only visit here a week or two per year….one’s opinion of the numbers and condition of our wildlife means very little.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

SilentElk said:


> Tell me more about hay hauling... I lease 720 acres in Kansas and this year was the first I didn't draw. We have 4 dodge 3500's, a 24' and a 29' trailer and 3 tractors. One of these years I won't draw again. Next year's it's 100% but typically closer to 85% chance of success.
> 
> Personally I think everyone who uses a non-qualifying address should loose hunting privileges for at a few years. Good for you in the Pennsylvania guy btw. Owning land can get a tag for ONLY that land if I recall correctly.
> 
> ...


That data is crap. They have no idea what was shot by who in what season. They have collected herd numbers from the insurance companies and then try to post numbers with an "Any Season Tag". As far as harvest numbers, how can you ever measure that with a crossbow over a feeder? Our own ATer "Ten Point" is the reason we have those damn crossbows in the archery season. A non qualifying address is "Poaching" and you should loose your hunting rights for life in the state you poached in.


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

How does a guy from Colorado presume to know what is better for ks residents? You sir are a guest in our home state not the opposite. That would be like me telling Colorado residents how to run the elk permits. I mean come on you are not coming to Kansas just to shoot any buck. You are coming because of the trophy potential the residents built the last 40 years. So if Kansas said ok no more buck tags only does would you still buy one? And be honest.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Saw a ton of deer, especially does the second weekend of gun season. Wilson Co. Must be in a decent spot


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Jerm said:


> You bring up some valid points….although your missing many other key points…but unless you live here full time year round, you wont understand other parts of the equation. Kinda like the expression, what looks good on paper really don't pertain to real life. Deer quality certainly has not been increasing since 2014…quite the opposite. Those graphs do not account for many other factors, including illegal harvesting of deer etc…
> 
> And since non-residents were given a free doe tag for about 5 straight years our doe herd has been slaughtered. Residents are overall shooting less does in the last 5 years, mostly because lack of sightings. I know many locals here that walked many many miles this season just trying to shoot a doe for jerky, not trophy hunters. Most of them never even spotted a doe. Its a really sad deal out here, and If you dont live in Kansas only visit here a week or two per year….one’s opinion of the numbers and condition of our wildlife means very little.


And I can pretty agree with you on all that. I don't have any first hand information on what hunting was like 10 years or 20 years ago in that state. 

I typically go to Kansas at least 5-7 times a year. Will hit 8 I think I this year but it gets to be blur after a while. Not all that is for hunting and I do know just driving day to day and living in a state and seeing what is around is significantly different than the snapshots I get when I am there. I'm not going to even remotely claim that I know better.

I do wonder about that extra doe tag. I took one years ago as an extra. I want to say 6 years ago but maybe seven. I also want to say the regs were a little odd on it and implied that I could not shoot a buck (2nd deer) the same day. They definitely changed it and I know that's no longer the case. To the properties I have I would not shoot it a doe. Population seems pretty well balanced. Although I have another property that has way too many does.

And going with what you said about not seeing hardly any deer I can't help but wonder if the public land is heavily hunted to that level.

One aspect I do think that works in the states favor for population is Kansas no longer allows landowner tags to be transferred. It's my understanding that quite a few years back a landowner could get Deer tags allowing the take of a buck and then transfer them to another Hunter (non-resident).

As for illegal harvest that only matters if you think the number of deer taken illegally has grown or changed since 2014 compared to previously. Otherwise it's probably linear. More convictions now could just be optics. Many more people get news from the internet than 10, 15 or 20 years back. Add in that these days idiots seen to like to post these things on social media for everyone to see and so a larger % of illegally taken deer might be caught. But really I have no idea on this aspect and just speculating and could be wrong.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Deerdummy said:


> How does a guy from Colorado presume to know what is better for ks residents? You sir are a guest in our home state not the opposite. That would be like me telling Colorado residents how to run the elk permits. I mean come on you are not coming to Kansas just to shoot any buck. You are coming because of the trophy potential the residents built the last 40 years. So if Kansas said ok no more buck tags only does would you still buy one? And be honest.


Probably still go as I have friends there otherwise no. Truthfully if I didn't have friends in Kansas I probably never would have went there in the first place but who knows. I enjoy Nebraska quite a bit and find they have good deer quality as well. Of course those deer feeders and the couple thousand I spend a year at the local feed mill and the many thousands I spend on leases to local landowners will stop. It might be better for the deer but considering I only take a deer on a rare occasion . Well, 1 doe too. It might actually hurt the deer more not being there as the water tanks I fill and feed them through the winter. Who knows the hypothetical sum.

I will say this, I feel like non-resident and especially guided hunters, might take the 'if it brown, it's down approach on the last day.' If I had paid $550+ for a deer tag and then guiding fees and would probably not see the same deer ever again then I sure might shoot something, anything, last day. I take the Let'em go another year approach since I might see them again. I do the same in my home state.

I am not saying how Kansas should run their tags or presume to know what is better for Kansas residents. Just point out how they currently are running the show. You know how many people I've heard complain here in Colorado about out-of-state Hunters?? A lot. Really it wasn't too bad until maybe 15 years ago. As for the general makeup Texans are frequent flyers but they tend to be more in Southern Colorado. Up here it feels like a lot of people from Wisconsin followed by Kansas and Nebraska. I don't mind them at all and think it's good people at getting outdoors.

But the real change in the out-of-state Hunters is how they hunt. They're probably a little more successful than they used to be. More data is available in mapping to get to the backcountry along with this marketing campaign for the last decade about going further and hunting were others are not. It used to be not very difficult to go a mile or two or more into the backcountry and not see anybody at all and now it's a pretty common occurrence. 

They don't bother me at all. I honestly wish them luck. I guess my only peeve without a state Hunters is that there seems to be this mentality that is promoted heavily online. And it's not all Hunters but a lot of these people on TV shows talk about how things are more open and you have to be able to shoot 60 or 70 or 80 yards. So a lot people take less successful shots thinking that's what they should be doing. I do feel like over the last 10 years I have heard a lot more long distance shots and animals hit and not recovered then I used to. That's just my gut feeling and I haven't kept track or know of any data on that


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

SilentElk said:


> And I can pretty agree with you on all that. I don't have any first hand information on what hunting was like 10 years or 20 years ago in that state.
> 
> I typically go to Kansas at least 5-7 times a year. Will hit 8 I think I this year but it gets to be blur after a while. Not all that is for hunting and I do know just driving day to day and living in a state and seeing what is around is significantly different than the snapshots I get when I am there. I'm not going to even remotely claim that I know better.
> 
> ...


If we could go back to the way it was with transferable tags vs what we have now, I would take the transferable tags. At the time, we all thought it could not get much worse than the TTags. Boy were we wrong.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Never know. It could happen. This may have already been posted. They don't mention transferable tags but comments by Sen. Caryn Tyson, R-Parker, said at a legislative committee meeting last week that the state should raise the percentage of deer hunting licenses available to out-of-staters above the current level, which is 29%.

I would be in favor of hybrid system. Maybe drop the current draw system tags from roughly 22,000 to 15,000. 15k is just a random number and convert the others to private land only. From what is said I suspect he wants the total number to be higher than the current 22,000 though.l









Out-of-state deer hunters are pursuing big bucks in Kansas. Should it let more of them in?


With deer hunters from other states increasingly targeting Kansas, a senator suggests letting a higher percentage of out-of-staters hunt deer here.



www.cjonline.com


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Deerdummy said:


> How does a guy from Colorado presume to know what is better for ks residents? You sir are a guest in our home state not the opposite. That would be like me telling Colorado residents how to run the elk permits. I mean come on you are not coming to Kansas just to shoot any buck. You are coming because of the trophy potential the residents built the last 40 years. So if Kansas said ok no more buck tags only does would you still buy one? And be honest.


I don’t think he came with too hot a head about anything, unless I missed it.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

SilentElk said:


> Never know. It could happen. This may have already been posted. They don't mention transferable tags but comments by Sen. Caryn Tyson, R-Parker, said at a legislative committee meeting last week that the state should raise the percentage of deer hunting licenses available to out-of-staters above the current level, which is 29%.
> 
> I would be in favor of hybrid system. Maybe drop the current draw system tags from roughly 22,000 to 15,000. 15k is just a random number and convert the others to private land only. From what is said I suspect he wants the total number to be higher than the current 22,000 though.l
> 
> ...


He’s a snake along with Corbin. All the senators pushing this are trying to line their own pockets, but what’s new for most politicians?


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

He is a she Caryn Tyson republican and has no clue about wildlife she is on the economic development committee and im sure she thinks this is way to improve the economy lol. I was not trying or saying he came in hot with his ideas. But any time I hear a non resident say limit resident tags. I will stick up for the resident. A person that only has hunted Kansas for less than 20 years would have no idea why residents who have are upset with the way things are. And if defending my state right to hunt is coming in hot I guess I'm guilty. I thought that was the whole idea of state's rights? To do what was in the interest of people who live here and pay taxes here year around.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

As a resident I can say it wouldn’t upset me to make all tags by draw only…..
They could also double the price of the tag and reduce the number sold by half, I’d still pay it and have less pressure. 
Obviously in these discussions there’s about a million different opinions but when it comes down to it the big money Corporations and politicians are the deciding factors.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Deerdummy said:


> He is a she Caryn Tyson republican and has no clue about wildlife she is on the economic development committee and im sure she thinks this is way to improve the economy lol. I was not trying or saying he came in hot with his ideas. But any time I hear a non resident say limit resident tags. I will stick up for the resident. A person that only has hunted Kansas for less than 20 years would have no idea why residents who have are upset with the way things are. And if defending my state right to hunt is coming in hot I guess I'm guilty. I thought that was the whole idea of state's rights? To do what was in the interest of people who live here and pay taxes here year around.


I am sure she does think it is a way to improve the economy. A tag costs about $450 for a non resident, Another $100 for hunting license. I am sure she sees that adding even just 1000 tags would translate immediately into $550,000 to the KDPTW. 

That pretty much the basics of states rights. I didn't mean to suggest your state should limit tags, rather tags that are unlimited have their own potential issues. Then again I would say Kansas having a limit of one tag for an antlered deer is even restrictive compared to the neighbor to the north. In that state a person can get two tags to take an antler deer and the doe tags have no limit other than certain regions have quotas and once those tags sell out, no more are available. And they often don't sell out even by mid November. 

Just read interesting article about when Kansas first allowed non-resident hunters in 94'. It appears the reason Kansas allowed non-residents was because Oklahoma was going to refuse to issue tags to anyone from Kansas.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

mopar17 said:


> As a resident I can say it wouldn’t upset me to make all tags by draw only…..
> They could also double the price of the tag and reduce the number sold by half, I’d still pay it and have less pressure.
> Obviously in these discussions there’s about a million different opinions but when it comes down to it the big money Corporations and politicians are the deciding factors.


Pretty accurate at the end. And yeah, it's all different opinions. 

I don't know that Kansas really needs to be a draw only state for residents. I just mentioned my state is all draw for deer. Of course Colorado doesn't have the deer population in Kansas does. 700,000 deer in Kansas, 400,000 Colorado. Kansas people population 2.91 million, Colorado 5.8 million. There is nearly 4x as many deer per person in Kansas.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Deerdummy said:


> He is a she Caryn Tyson republican and has no clue about wildlife she is on the economic development committee and im sure she thinks this is way to improve the economy lol. I was not trying or saying he came in hot with his ideas. But any time I hear a non resident say limit resident tags. I will stick up for the resident. A person that only has hunted Kansas for less than 20 years would have no idea why residents who have are upset with the way things are. And if defending my state right to hunt is coming in hot I guess I'm guilty. I thought that was the whole idea of state's rights? To do what was in the interest of people who live here and pay taxes here year around.


If you didn't hunt Kansas before 1995, you really have no clue.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

SilentElk said:


> I am sure she does think it is a way to improve the economy. A tag costs about $450 for a non resident, Another $100 for hunting license. I am sure she sees that adding even just 1000 tags would translate immediately into $550,000 to the KDPTW.
> 
> That pretty much the basics of states rights. I didn't mean to suggest your state should limit tags, rather tags that are unlimited have their own potential issues. Then again I would say Kansas having a limit of one tag for an antlered deer is even restrictive compared to the neighbor to the north. In that state a person can get two tags to take an antler deer and the doe tags have no limit other than certain regions have quotas and once those tags sell out, no more are available. And they often don't sell out even by mid November.
> 
> Just read interesting article about when Kansas first allowed non-resident hunters in 94'. It appears the reason Kansas allowed non-residents was because Oklahoma was going to refuse to issue tags to anyone from Kansas.


1995 was the first year and one of the reasons they gave was that other state were going to sue KS. So they promised only 1500 tags would be available. Many of us, including myself, fought hard against it. We knew what would happen. At that time, there was still a resident draw for gun tags. It was a small group of people who were afraid of losing their right to hunt Colorado who helped push it through, along with some outfitters. What sucks now is that most of the outfitters in Kansas are Non Residents. It would be nice to make it to where only a resident can set up a guide service. That idiot Reddog leases well over 30,000 acres here.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

SilentElk said:


> Pretty accurate at the end. And yeah, it's all different opinions.
> 
> I don't know that Kansas really needs to be a draw only state for residents. I just mentioned my state is all draw for deer. Of course Colorado doesn't have the deer population in Kansas does. 700,000 deer in Kansas, 400,000 Colorado. Kansas people population 2.91 million, Colorado 5.8 million. There is nearly 4x as many deer per person in Kansas.


We used to be draw only for resident gun tags. But most on AT have no clue as to how it used to be here.


----------



## irishiup (Dec 19, 2010)

westksbowhunter said:


> 1995 was the first year and one of the reasons they gave was that other state were going to sue KS. So they promised only 1500 tags would be available. Many of us, including myself, fought hard against it. We knew what would happen. At that time, there was still a resident draw for gun tags. It was a small group of people who were afraid of losing their right to hunt Colorado who helped push it through, along with some outfitters. What sucks now is that most of the outfitters in Kansas are Non Residents. It would be nice to make it to where only a resident can set up a guide service. That idiot Reddog leases well over 30,000 acres here.


I see him quoted often in stories where they interview outfitters, but know little about him other than what I've seen on social media. What is the main beef with him? I'm not poking the bear... Just wondering.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

irishiup said:


> I see him quoted often in stories where they interview outfitters, but know little about him other than what I've seen on social media. What is the main beef with him? I'm not poking the bear... Just wondering.


It started with him running ads locally wanting to lease up everything he could in NW Kansas. He would seek out small time leasers or people who just had permission then go in and offer large amounts to pull out leases out from under you. Then there were some ethical things that got him turned in to authorities a time or 2. I saw some pictures where they took cell phone chargers and wrapped tags around antlers with it.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

westksbowhunter said:


> We used to be draw only for resident gun tags. But most on AT have no clue as to how it used to be here.


I remember those days. Also killer buck hunting back then


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

westksbowhunter said:


> It started with him running ads locally wanting to lease up everything he could in NW Kansas. He would seek out small time leasers or people who just had permission then go in and offer large amounts to pull out leases out from under you. Then there were some ethical things that got him turned in to authorities a time or 2. I saw some pictures where they took cell phone chargers and wrapped tags around antlers with it.


Yep pretty sleezy bunch.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

BigDeer said:


> Saw a ton of deer, especially does the second weekend of gun season. Wilson Co. Must be in a decent spot


I live in Wilson Co. If you have water there are a lot of deer. But if you dont... nothing. On my place we got very few. The drought has me probably eating tag soup unless I kill one of the few does I see regularly. I probably wont. Even with the recent rains the creek and pond is still dry. But at least the browse has been rejuvenated.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

cruizerjoy said:


> I live in Wilson Co. If you have water there are a lot of deer. But if you dont... nothing. On my place we got very few. The drought has me probably eating tag soup unless I kill one of the few does I see regularly. I probably wont. Even with the recent rains the creek and pond is still dry. But at least the browse has been rejuvenated.


Dried up creek running through, but there are two ponds. THe deer were hammering the wheatfields.


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

Silentelk just wish that money went to kdwp no t in it. The t should've never been added that was just a way to transfer funds from hunting and fishing dollars elsewhere. Which no one can provide where elsewhere is.


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

I actually know a few retired biologists and game wardens. The running joke with them was that money went into the general fund and generally no one knew where it went.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Deerdummy said:


> Silentelk just wish that money went to kdwp no t in it. The t should've never been added that was just a way to transfer funds from hunting and fishing dollars elsewhere. Which no one can provide where elsewhere is.


I can very much relate to that. For decades the Colorado department of wildlife was the only self-funded division in Colorado. They raised all their money through sales at tags and it worked. Then several years back, and I'm not sure when maybe 2016, they merged them with the Parks department. I understand that it made more sense in many ways because they had two divisions running overlapping jobs. But now it's the hunting fees that are carrying that aspect but they're not fully self-sustainable and so use state dollars as well.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> 1995 was the first year and one of the reasons they gave was that other state were going to sue KS. So they promised only 1500 tags would be available. Many of us, including myself, fought hard against it. We knew what would happen. At that time, there was still a resident draw for gun tags. It was a small group of people who were afraid of losing their right to hunt Colorado who helped push it through, along with some outfitters. What sucks now is that most of the outfitters in Kansas are Non Residents. It would be nice to make it to where only a resident can set up a guide service. That idiot Reddog leases well over 30,000 acres here.


That is some very interesting information! I don't know what the requirements are for an outfitter in this state. I would hope it must be owned by resident. 

Look, in most things I am a free market person but the free market can have less than ideal outcomes for average people sometimes.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

SilentElk said:


> That is some very interesting information! I don't know what the requirements are for an outfitter in this state. I would hope it must be owned by resident.
> 
> Look, in most things I am a free market person but the free market can have less than ideal outcomes for average people sometimes.


Just type in Kansas Deer Hunting Outfitters into the google search bar. Then click on an outfitter and then click on the contact info. You will see more than 50% of those pricks do not have a Kansas phone number. It just isn't right. And many of those outfitters are buying a NR tenant tag to hunt on and not going through the draw system. It is a slap in the face to resident hunters. They should be tared and feathered and ran out of the state.


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

I don't understand why Kansas doesn't charge outfitters an outfitting license for like $1000.00 . I mean if they are worried about revenue there is a whole lot of it they are missing out on.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Deerdummy said:


> I don't understand why Kansas doesn't charge outfitters an outfitting license for like $1000.00 . I mean if they are worried about revenue there is a whole lot of it they are missing out on.


I would think $5k would be more in line. Hell they charge that for a 5 day hunt. I think they should have residency. We have NR's guiding NR's. I don't want any of them here.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> Just type in Kansas Deer Hunting Outfitters into the google search bar. Then click on an outfitter and then click on the contact info. You will see more than 50% of those pricks do not have a Kansas phone number. It just isn't right. And many of those outfitters are buying a NR tenant tag to hunt on and not going through the draw system. It is a slap in the face to resident hunters. They should be tared and feathered and ran out of the state.


As I understand it the tentant is only good for the landowner, ranch manager, or similar and immediate family. I might be missing something but a guide service could not transfer these tags... Legally.

From KDWP.

Resident Requirements and Definitions

Description of Tenant:A tenant is any resident or nonresident who is actively engaged in the agricultural operation of 80 acres or more of Kansas farm or ranch land for the purpose of producing agricultural commodities or livestock and (A) has a substantial financial investment in the production of agricultural commodities or livestock on such farm or ranch land and the potential to realize substantial financial benefit from such production or, (B) is a bona fide manager having an overall responsibility to direct, supervise and conduct such agricultural operation and have the potential to realize substantial benefit from such production in the form of salary, shares of such production or some other economic incentive based upon such production. Evidence of tenancy, if requested, shall be provided to the department and may include, but is not limited to, Natural Resource Conservation Service records, Farm Service Agency records, or written agricultural contract or lease documentation. Land must be located in the unit you are applying for to qualify.

Members of the immediate family who are domiciled with a resident landowner or tenant may apply for a resident big game permit as a landowner or as a tenant, but at least 80 acres must be owned by such landowner or operated by such tenant for each individual applying as a landowner or as a tenant.

A non-resident tenant tag requires a few things in order for it to obtained.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

SilentElk said:


> As I understand it the tentant is only good for the landowner, ranch manager, or similar and immediate family. I might be missing something but a guide service could not transfer these tags... Legally.
> 
> From KDWP.
> 
> ...


Actually it requires nothing. All you have to do is walk in Wal-Mart and tell them what you want. They just busted a large group of NR's down in southern Kansas for hunting with an outfitter and they had illegal tenant tags. You are kind of naive about things. People lie, cheat, steal, anything to obtain a tag when they don't draw. Buying a tag is easy. I bet if you walk in walmart, all they will ask for is your KDWP # and you could buy whatever tag you want. I have said for years, that all tag sales must be ran through the courthouse only. In person, with a valid KS drivers license and 2 other forms proving residence. NR Landowner and NR tenant tags need to be sold only in the summer and before draw results are released.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> Actually it requires nothing. All you have to do is walk in Wal-Mart and tell them what you want. They just busted a large group of NR's down in southern Kansas for hunting with an outfitter and they had illegal tenant tags. You are kind of naive about things. People lie, cheat, steal, anything to obtain a tag when they don't draw. Buying a tag is easy. I bet if you walk in walmart, all they will ask for is your KDWP # and you could buy whatever tag you want. I have said for years, that all tag sales must be ran through the courthouse only. In person, with a valid KS drivers license and 2 other forms proving residence. NR Landowner and NR tenant tags need to be sold only in the summer and before draw results are released.


Perhaps I am a bit naive about the simplicity of doing that. That aspect is wayyyyy different than here. In order to get a landowner tag (similar to tenant) you have to submit information no later than December 1st for the following year. Parcel data, name on deed, etc and it does get reviewed. Has to be 160 acres, etc. Once you're approved you get a conservation number (similar to KDWP number). That number is good for 5 years and after that time you need to renew it. 

All Deer tags are limited in number to each specific unit. Landowners get between 10 and 15% of the quota. Most landowners have to apply to ensure they get a tag. Sometimes there's leftovers but they can go quick. A landowner can get multiple tags dependent upon the size of the property located within a unit although it starts taking a lot of acreage to get a significant amount that an outfitter would want.










My landowner tag can be transferred to anybody but only transferred once and not allowed to be brokered. The landowner can sell the tag if they like. A person providing someone to land on our tag also must let that person hunt all property for the duration of the season that the tag was drawn using. They can restrict vehicle access. 

Most plains Deer tags have an allocation of 15%. That might sound like a lot but many of these units only offer between 75 and 150 tags gross so anywhere from 10 to 20 tags available to landowners. Colorado u it's are typically much smaller than Kansas units. There is about 150-200 units I would guess. The landowners like to make money for free so they often apply for them. It may take anywhere from 2 to 4 years to draw a landowner tag in some areas and so it's not something that kid necessarily be counted upon.

Some prime elk tags can be bought this way but it may take a landowner 8+ years to draw one.

I don't necessarily know that all tags need to be bought through a courthouse. I don't recall exactly but I am 90% sure that once a hunting season has started you have to go to the Colorado department of wildlife office. I kind of get the feeling it might have been changed in recent years but I know that was the case for an extremely long time. I would think going I to KDWP office would be deterrent enough.

So while it might be possible to do that in Colorado, trying to fraud you only buy a landowner tag would be rather difficult with a high probability of getting caught. Not saying it couldn't be done because of course it could but it's not remotely as simple just grabbing a tag at walmart.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

I want to say I've appreciated everyone who has made comments to things I've been saying. I find it extremely fascinating to learn about some of the finer details


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

SilentElk said:


> Perhaps I am a bit naive about the simplicity of doing that. That aspect is wayyyyy different than here. In order to get a landowner tag (similar to tenant) you have to submit information no later than December 1st for the following year. Parcel data, name on deed, etc and it does get reviewed. Has to be 160 acres, etc. Once you're approved you get a conservation number (similar to KDWP number). That number is good for 5 years and after that time you need to renew it.
> 
> All Deer tags are limited in number to each specific unit. Landowners get between 10 and 15% of the quota. Most landowners have to apply to ensure they get a tag. Sometimes there's leftovers but they can go quick. A landowner can get multiple tags dependent upon the size of the property located within a unit although it starts taking a lot of acreage to get a significant amount that an outfitter would want.
> 
> ...


So you want people to drive 6-8 hours to get a deer tag when we have a court house in every county? If you get your drivers license renewed at the courthouse there is no reason not to get your deer tags there.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

SilentElk said:


> Tell me more about hay hauling... I lease 720 acres in Kansas and this year was the first I didn't draw. We have 4 dodge 3500's, a 24' and a 29' trailer and 3 tractors. One of these years I won't draw again. Next year's it's 100% but typically closer to 85% chance of success.
> 
> Personally I think everyone who uses a non-qualifying address should loose hunting privileges for at a few years. Good for you in the Pennsylvania guy btw. Owning land can get a tag for ONLY that land if I recall correctly.
> 
> ...


I agree with those graphs, the more and more land the NR lease the less land resident hunters are left to hunt on.
There use to be limits for rifle permits per unit for residents now as More non-rey;s get permits they shoot more does cause they paid so much for a tag they gotta take something back home, doing that over and over reduces the deer population
I have a outfitter next to where I have hunted for over 40 years. They run 4 to 8 people each week and they do not care what is shoot. this is bow and rifle, Hince the area population has gone way down, it is not like probably your 720 acre lease were just a certain number hunt, period...
if you look at the books, since 1995 when the state opened up to NR the bucks entered have gone way down,


----------



## billrv (Nov 14, 2009)

As a long term NR SEK hunter, I feel the pain of the residents and what I am going to say will not be popular with NR folks. I would be perfectly happy if NR tags were for bow only, no gun tags. As stated previously I hunted during rifle season and was truly amazed at the inferior bucks and does that were taken and justified by the "I paid for this deer"


----------



## oldknees (Dec 7, 2021)

The few non resident deer hunters I know are upstanding gentlemen, and have had no bad impact on the ground I'm aware of. 4 and sometimes 5 a year ! spend a week or two around my area. They've not killed a buck in the last 3 years. This year I asked them if they have even SEEN a buck they would shoot. They said one. One. I've advised they are about 20 years too late.
Scramble the numbers any way you like, but over 20,000 extra deer hunters stuck into an agricultural state is going to leave a mark.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> So you want people to drive 6-8 hours to get a deer tag when we have a court house in every county? If you get your drivers license renewed at the courthouse there is no reason not to get your deer tags there.


We got offices for department of wildlife all throughout the state. Does Kansas just have one? If there are areas that are a 6-hour drive away from an office then obviously that doesn't work. Before season opens they'll just mail them to you


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Dafis said:


> I agree with those graphs, the more and more land the NR lease the less land resident hunters are left to hunt on.
> There use to be limits for rifle permits per unit for residents now as More non-rey;s get permits they shoot more does cause they paid so much for a tag they gotta take something back home, doing that over and over reduces the deer population
> I have a outfitter next to where I have hunted for over 40 years. They run 4 to 8 people each week and they do not care what is shoot. this is bow and rifle, Hince the area population has gone way down, it is not like probably your 720 acre lease were just a certain number hunt, period...
> if you look at the books, since 1995 when the state opened up to NR the bucks entered have gone way down,


I should clarify that 720 acres is the total of 3 different parcels. One of those borders on three sides by either non-residents and one of them with guides.

Another one may or may not have guides on it. But I know the neighbors hunt. 

The largest one used to not really have any neighbors that hunted but this year I did notice a feeder on the property. I'm sure that feeder brings some deer in but they have to walk across a couple hundred yards of wide Open Fields then jump then fence to get to it and stand in middle of it all. I mean it could work but I'm trying to get a buck to show up at a feeder during daylight hours that is so exposed might be difficult. They've been better off with a water tank in my opinion.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

billrv said:


> As a long term NR SEK hunter, I feel the pain of the residents and what I am going to say will not be popular with NR folks. I would be perfectly happy if NR tags were for bow only, no gun tags. As stated previously I hunted during rifle season and was truly amazed at the inferior bucks and does that were taken and justified by the "I paid for this deer"


As a long term resident I’d like to see them go back with traditional muzzleloaders, no crossbows and no centerfire rifles…….I know it won’t happen but I’d be curious to see the results.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

billrv said:


> As a long term NR SEK hunter, I feel the pain of the residents and what I am going to say will not be popular with NR folks. I would be perfectly happy if NR tags were for bow only, no gun tags. As stated previously I hunted during rifle season and was truly amazed at the inferior bucks and does that were taken and justified by the "I paid for this deer"


Your spot on man! Thanks for your understanding of how our natural resource has been destroyed. Sad deal…..


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

mopar17 said:


> As a long term resident I’d like to see them go back with traditional muzzleloaders, no crossbows and no centerfire rifles…….I know it won’t happen but I’d be curious to see the results.


Works very well for Iowa, Ohio etc


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

anybody hear if the KDWP is still looking at or discussing cell cams? I do not have any nor plan to get any, as well as 2 of my hunting buddies, but just curious if anything is out there in the wind


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

It has certainly been interesting following this conversation. I live in deer unit 17 and often find myself into deer unit 18. Unit 18 is one that is closed to any antlerless tags which I find interesting as I see many more whitetail does there than I find in my usual spots in unit 17. The statewide tags make it easy to cross units. However, over the years, especially since no draw statewide tags became available, I have observed a decrease in deer population/density. Yes, there are pockets of plenty of deer, but with the drought and the unlimited tags that are statewide, I really do not understand why the so called wildlife managers do not go back to a draw/qouta especially for the unit that I reside in. There are still deer to be had and some of VERY good stature, but how long can that continue with no quota? Some of my farmer/rancher friends who ALWAYS get deer and exceptional bucks at that did not tag as I find it interesting as they know where the animals are from farming all year.

Just a ramble of thoughts that I have while sitting in my stand while pondering. I really wish we could get back to the quota/draw for all tags wither resident or non especially in my area.

All, have a very blessed Christmas and a grace filled New Year!


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

It's pretty much decided. They will increase the amount of tags for non residents next year. I bet it increases by at least 3000 if not more. What I find strange is this number does not include non resident landowners who buy hunt your own land tags or landowner tenant tags. And yes this came straight from Pratt 2 days ago when I called trying to find out. The woman I spoke with said she could not find any data on non resident permits that owned land in Kansas. And said since they class it differently for hunt own land and landowner tenant she did not know how they would be recorded.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Deerdummy said:


> It's pretty much decided. They will increase the amount of tags for non residents next year. I bet it increases by at least 3000 if not more. What I find strange is this number does not include non resident landowners who buy hunt your own land tags or landowner tenant tags. And yes this came straight from Pratt 2 days ago when I called trying to find out. The woman I spoke with said she could not find any data on non resident permits that owned land in Kansas. And said since they class it differently for hunt own land and landowner tenant she did not know how they would be recorded.


Nonresident's whom hunt thier own land should not be treated or classified any different than a resident who owns land! 

A Nonresident land owner pays the same land taxes as a resident land owner

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

Yes that is true if they only hunted the land they paid for. My problem is when they own land and start leasing land and also hunting public land. And it happens all the time. So when they say they only have 29000 non resident permits state wide that is a lie.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

SilentElk said:


> We got offices for department of wildlife all throughout the state. Does Kansas just have one? If there are areas that are a 6-hour drive away from an office then obviously that doesn't work. Before season opens they'll just mail them to you


This is KS buddy, not Colorado.


legion_archery said:


> Nonresident's whom hunt thier own land should not be treated or classified any different than a resident who owns land!
> 
> A Nonresident land owner pays the same land taxes as a resident land owner
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I disagree. A non resident is a non resident. You have the the Realtree guys coming in and buying land just so they can buy a tag. Some guys that live out of state, come in and buy NR landowner tags and tenant tags for ground their grand parents own. Family ground should not entitle you to a tag, it should be ground that you own and for that ground only. If someone holds a lifetime license that lives out of state, they should go through the draw system as well.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

double post


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

Not to mention the guys leasing land and then getting a landowner/ tenant tag. All they say is that they lease it for agriculture.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Deerdummy said:


> Yes that is true if they only hunted the land they paid for. My problem is when they own land and start leasing land and also hunting public land. And it happens all the time. So when they say they only have 29000 non resident permits state wide that is a lie.


I am a Nonresident land owner. My family has lived&farmed in SE Kansas for 90+ years and I live just across the line into Oklahoma 

What you/everyone doesn't or aren't realizing is that a Nonresident land owner cannot hunt off thier land! My uncle farms thousands of acres and I am not eligible to hunt it with my land owner tag! I must stay on the 300ish acres that had my name on the lands deed

There is no difference in a Nonresident vs a resident hunter who is paying taxes on the land they hunt! Matter of fact I pay WAY more in taxes being that I own land vs most all resident hunters!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Deerdummy said:


> Not to mention the guys leasing land and then getting a landowner/ tenant tag. All they say is that they lease it for agriculture.


Doesn't work like that, I know people that have tried that and been caught and they get a very hefty ticket!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

westksbowhunter said:


> This is KS buddy, not Colorado.
> 
> I disagree. A non resident is a non resident. You have the the Realtree guys coming in and buying land just so they can buy a tag. Some guys that live out of state, come in and buy NR landowner tags and tenant tags for ground their grand parents own. Family ground should not entitle you to a tag, it should be ground that you own and for that ground only. If someone holds a lifetime license that lives out of state, they should go through the draw system as well.


Nonresident land owners and direct descendants of land owners have just as much or more vs most all resident hunters because them & they family pay an extreme amount more in property taxes!!

Nonresident land owners & Nonresident direct descendants ARE required to hunt only that land which they own! They cannot hunt public or any other lands!

And so what if Realtree buys land, they are killing way less deer off that land than residents would be and they are doing a much better job of land management than almost any resident!!! If Bill Jordan owns the land then him and his children are the only ones eligible for a nonresident lineal descendant tag

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

You state they can't hunt any public or other land. That is a hunt your own land permit not a landowner tenant permit.


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

I guess it doesn't matter to you because you because you don't live here and see what effect it's had on our deer herd. Have you lost every piece of private ground to out of state hunters and outfitters? Well I have do I have regrets for not buying land in Kansas before the big deer boom. Definitely .


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

legion_archery said:


> Nonresident land owners and direct descendants of land owners have just as much or more vs most all resident hunters because them & they family pay an extreme amount more in property taxes!!
> 
> Nonresident land owners & Nonresident direct descendants ARE required to hunt only that land which they own! They cannot hunt public or any other lands!
> 
> ...


Those NR tags are for immediate family only. Who's land are you hunting on over by Pittsburg? Do you think that property tax should entitle nieces, nephews, grand kids? And here is what happens. Realtree comes in and buys up a property. 6 months later they sell it. Well guess what, they bought a lifetime license and now can hunt here forever even though they don't own land. I have been paying property tax for over 50 years on homes, land, autos campers, etc. So you think someone who bought land in the last couple years as a NR has more rights than me?


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Deerdummy said:


> I guess it doesn't matter to you because you because you don't live here and see what effect it's had on our deer herd. Have you lost every piece of private ground to out of state hunters and outfitters? Well I have do I have regrets for not buying land in Kansas before the big deer boom. Definitely .


I spend a lot of time up here on our property moving stands, filling feeders and food plots. I also come up and turkey hunt.

Yes I have seen the affect of nonresident's because of outfitters. There was an outfitter right a cross the road from us and for almost 10 years their clients killed everything and I think we killed maybe 2 bucks in those 10 years 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

westksbowhunter said:


> Those NR tags are for immediate family only. Who's land are you hunting on over by Pittsburg? Do you think that property tax should entitle nieces, nephews, grand kids? And here is what happens. Realtree comes in and buys up a property. 6 months later they sell it. Well guess what, they bought a lifetime license and now can hunt here forever even though they don't own land. I have been paying property tax for over 50 years on homes, land, autos campers, etc. So you think someone who bought land in the last couple years as a NR has more rights than me?


I hunt on what was my great grandparents then was my grandparents now it is me and my parents land.

It is for direct descendants which does mean that anyone other than kids and grand kids are not eligible for a tag

Also kansas lifetime hunting license does not make you eligible to purchase a resident tags of you are no longer a resident, it is only a hunting license 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

legion_archery said:


> I hunt on what was my great grandparents then was my grandparents now it is me and my parents land.
> 
> It is for direct descendants which does mean that anyone other than kids and grand kids are not eligible for a tag
> 
> ...


Are you sure on the lifetime license?


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

westksbowhunter said:


> Are you sure on the lifetime license?


Thats what a game warden told me.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

legion_archery said:


> Thats what a game warden told me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Hmm


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

westksbowhunter said:


> Are you sure on the lifetime license?


I have a lifetime license and live out of state and I buy over the counter resident turkey and archery deer permits every year. Never owned a "Deer Rifle"
fyi: I was born in Kansas and lived there for 40 years before I moved with the company I worked for.

actually it is not over the counter, it is over the internet. I have been checked a couple times by Ranger Rick or whatever his name is....I have his card in the truck but it is -8 out and I'm not going out to look....

I won the Lifetime License at the KBA Banquet one year. Wish I would have bought a fishing license, but I just buy the NR fishing license every year.


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

I have the Lifetime Hunting/ Fishing license and purchase deer tags just like a Resident. 

The thing that bothers me the most is the October doe slaughter. It leaves a lot of fawns (if not killed in the slaughter) alone and they end up as coyote fodder. 
One public ground I hunted for years I used to see 20 does with fawns. Now I seldom see fawns and way fewer does. I find lots of carcasses of lost deer a week after the season and some are small bucks. Called it in but never heard back.

A few less coyotes might help too.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Dafis said:


> I have a lifetime license and live out of state and I buy over the counter resident turkey and archery deer permits every year. Never owned a "Deer Rifle"
> fyi: I was born in Kansas and lived there for 40 years before I moved with the company I worked for.
> 
> actually it is not over the counter, it is over the internet. I have been checked a couple times by Ranger Rick or whatever his name is....I have his card in the truck but it is -8 out and I'm not going out to look....
> ...


Oh I knew the regulations regarding the LL, but I knew that Legion Archery didn't.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

westksbowhunter said:


> Oh I knew the regulations regarding the LL, but I knew that Legion Archery didn't.


my bad I did a reply to the wrong person,,,,,


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

legion_archery said:


> Nonresident's whom hunt thier own land should not be treated or classified any different than a resident who owns land!
> 
> A Nonresident land owner pays the same land taxes as a resident land owner
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Doesn’t work that way in Iowa. There’s a reason every non-res and his dawg wants to hunt there.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

legion_archery said:


> Nonresident's whom hunt thier own land should not be treated or classified any different than a resident who owns land!
> 
> A Nonresident land owner pays the same land taxes as a resident land owner
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Gonna disagree…A non- resident should not be given a tag every year just because they own a small piece of land in Kansas. 
They are still not a resident and shouldn't get resident privileges. Thats kinda self-entitled comment man.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

legion_archery said:


> Nonresident land owners and direct descendants of land owners have just as much or more vs most all resident hunters because them & they family pay an extreme amount more in property taxes!!
> 
> Nonresident land owners & Nonresident direct descendants ARE required to hunt only that land which they own! They cannot hunt public or any other lands!
> 
> ...


This self entitled attitude is exactly why Kansas residents get a bad taste in their mouth for non-residents…you simply are clueless about a residents perspective.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Jerm said:


> This self entitled attitude is exactly why Kansas residents get a bad taste in their mouth for non-residents…you simply are clueless about a residents perspective.


That lifetime license is also posing a problem. If you bought one prior to 1995 and live out of state now, I can somewhat stomach it. But no way should anyone who bought one after 1995 be entitled to a big game tag. That LL should give them to right to hunt here and hunt all the small game they want. But they should go through the draw system for a tag. It is being misused. It is my understanding that those RealTree employees came in and bought them. I have heard of people using relatives address, fake address, PO Boxes, etc to try and acquire them.


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

The tag system in Kansas is a joke. There is no way the state can tell you how many illegal tags were issued. Honestly I don't think they give 2 ****s about residents. All they care about is revenue and how to make more of it. So tell me when the state took in almost a billion dollars they didn't budget for in tax revenue where did all the money go? Every aspect of hunting in Kansas is more expensive than it was. Is the hunting better than it was 20 years ago hell 10 years ago? I'm my opinion hell no it's not. Do we have more prairie chickens? Nope. Do we have more turkeys? Nope. Do we have more quail? Nope. Do we have better fishing? Nope
Do we have better deer hunting? Nope. How about pheasants? Nope. Mule deer herd doing good? Nope. So when nothing is better than it was are they managing the hunting and game or just the money? Hell I mean how about this did the state by any land with all that revenue. Nope they leased ground for wiha and 80 percof that doesn't have any animals on it. So I ask again how is it better? Where did the money go? Did they hire a bunch of wardens with it? Nope. It's just like every other state run entity. Big budgets and no results. I just don't understand why guys who have never lived in Kansas feel they should be treated special just because they want to hunt here.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Jerm said:


> Gonna disagree…A non- resident should not be given a tag every year just because they own a small piece of land in Kansas.
> They are still not a resident and shouldn't get resident privileges. Thats kinda self-entitled comment man.


You can't own 5 acres and be eligible for a nonresident land owner tag, you must own 80+ acres

Nonresident land owners don't get the same privileges that residents do, you as a resident can buy a tag and hunt anywhere in the state but a nonresidents land owner is restricted to thier own land and a nonresident that draws a tag is restricted to 2 adjoining units

Self entitlement hmm lol whatever pot, call it what you want but I but this kettle will keep paying a huge amount in land taxes and keep buying my tag and hunting only on my self owned properties

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

For everyone making a big deal about nonresident's ruining the hunting here is a question!

Have you ever hunted outside the state that you reside in??! 

Well is you have then younshould stop talking crap on nonresident's who come to hunt your state because you've went and hunted thier state



Also someone stated that 29,000 nonresident deer tags/licenses are sold every year in Kansas? Ok well that is roughly $16million dollars in tag/license sales right there, that is a far greater amount than residents generate every year

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

So if I came to your state and told you how your state should run their hunting would you take issue with that? If you say no than you are of a character I want nothing do with. Probably a Biden supporter as well.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

legion_archery said:


> For everyone making a big deal about nonresident's ruining the hunting here is a question!
> 
> Have you ever hunted outside the state that you reside in??!
> 
> ...


Residents generate money everyday, whether its buying lunch, gas, groceries, property tax, income tax, etc. As far as property tax, I pay over a $1000 on my truck each year alone. More than that on my house. I would venture to say that property tax on 160 acres is much less than what I pay on my house each year. And that land with crops is income producing. Then there are boats, campers, etc. So don't start whining about all the property tax your pay, or probably that your family pays.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Deerdummy said:


> So if I came to your state and told you how your state should run their hunting would you take issue with that? If you say no than you are of a character I want nothing do with. Probably a Biden supporter as well.


I'm not telling anyone how to run a state... I'm following the rules/laws that are currently in place.

Oklahoma is an over the counter state and the number of nonresident hunters coming here to hunt is definitely more than ever before but as long as someone follows the rules/regulations then it is what it is

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

westksbowhunter said:


> Residents generate money everyday, whether its buying lunch, gas, groceries, property tax, income tax, etc. As far as property tax, I pay over a $1000 on my truck each year alone. More than that on my house. I would venture to say that property tax on 160 acres is much less than what I pay on my house each year. And that land with crops is income producing. Then there are boats, campers, etc. So don't start whining about all the property tax your pay, or probably that your family pays.


I'm talking tag&license sales of resident vs nonresident 

as for taxes, yes residents pay taxes on things everyday..... the $$ we get off crops after our cut of the share croping barely covers the taxes for the year and about 50% of the time they don't cover the taxes

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

Legion debating you is pointless. Just by what you said basically no matter what is good for the resident deer population or resident hunting you will still buy a permit. No matter the state of the herd. I ask you again. What hunting in Kansas is better than it was for residents? Not a select few but as a whole. The comments you've made show how entitled you seem to be. So basically you inherited land in Kansas that I bet your great grandparents bought for less than 200.00 an acre. I bet if they said no more bucks and only does you would not hunt ks anymore.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone still hunting ? I’ve got Monday and that might be all she wrote for me


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

legion_archery said:


> I'm talking tag&license sales of resident vs nonresident
> 
> as for taxes, yes residents pay taxes on things everyday..... the $$ we get off crops after our cut of the share croping barely covers the taxes for the year and about 50% of the time they don't cover the taxes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Well no one forces anyone to own and farm land. It's a profession choice. I have nearly 50 years of license and tag purchases. Many have much more than me. I have a friend 83 years old that has lived here is entire life and purchases a hunting and fishing license every year so don't go bragging on NR license sales.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Deerdummy said:


> Legion debating you is pointless. Just by what you said basically no matter what is good for the resident deer population or resident hunting you will still buy a permit. No matter the state of the herd. I ask you again. What hunting in Kansas is better than it was for residents? Not a select few but as a whole. The comments you've made show how entitled you seem to be. So basically you inherited land in Kansas that I bet your great grandparents bought for less than 200.00 an acre. I bet if they said no more bucks and only does you would not hunt ks anymore.


This is the 20th year I've hunted my family's land and in all those years I've only killed 3 bucks. Yes I would still hunt only for doe's, the doe's are about twice the size of the doe's here in Oklahoma where I hunt


I'm not arguing that reducing nonresident tag sales would/could help the deer numbers come back BUT I would like to see the harvest data that shows the percentage of harvest for nonresident tags... out of 29k tags sold is it a 10% or 25% harvest rate or ???

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

legion_archery said:


> This is the 20th year I've hunted my family's land and in all those years I've only killed 3 bucks. Yes I would still hunt only for doe's, the doe's are about twice the size of the doe's here in Oklahoma where I hunt
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing that reducing nonresident tag sales would/could help the deer numbers come back BUT I would like to see the harvest data that shows the percentage of harvest for nonresident tags... out of 29k tags sold is it a 10% or 25% harvest rate or ???
> ...


This is for antlered whitetail deer, However they don't report the number of NR's who possess a lifetime license. Those are included in the Resident total. Estimates are that 5000 NR LL holders come back to hunt each year so those should be included in the NR category. I am writing to the commissioners to include those NR lifetime license holders in with the draw allotment. So if the draw is 24000, subtract the LL holders and then draw for 19,000 remaining tags. I encourage every resident to do so. We need to get a handle on the LL holders who live out of state.
Non Resident 11,356 antlered
Residents 31,418 antlered
Total Tags issued 133,462 Resident and 49,359 for Non Resident.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

westksbowhunter said:


> This is for antlered whitetail deer, However they don't report the number of NR's who possess a lifetime license. Those are included in the Resident total. Estimates are that 5000 NR LL holders come back to hunt each year so those should be included in the NR category. I am writing to the commissioners to include those NR lifetime license holders in with the draw allotment. So if the draw is 24000, subtract the LL holders and then draw for 19,000 remaining tags. I encourage every resident to do so. We need to get a handle on the LL holders who live out of state.
> Non Resident 11,356
> Residents 31,418


Sounds great, but I don’t think it will be the commissioners who make the decision to increase the number of tags. I still don’t think it’s a bad idea; I might write my rep and ask if he ever brings that piece of information to the table at the house. He has been on the front line of this battle for several years now.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

KSQ2 said:


> Sounds great, but I don’t think it will be the commissioners who make the decision to increase the number of tags. I still don’t think it’s a bad idea; I might write my rep and ask if he ever brings that piece of information to the table at the house. He has been on the front line of this battle for several years now.


When you add in NR LL Holder, NR HOL, NR HOL Special, and HOL NR Tenant it adds up to a lot of tags.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

westksbowhunter said:


> When you add in NR LL Holder, NR HOL, NR HOL Special, and HOL NR Tenant it adds up to a lot of tags.


Yep, I would bet those without an agenda and truly just voting for the best of the state and residents, are not aware of this. UNLESS the opposition has already made it clear in the past. That’s what I’d like to find out. My rep is a retired KDW&P biologist, so he might have already brought this information to the floor in past debate.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> This is for antlered whitetail deer, However they don't report the number of NR's who possess a lifetime license. Those are included in the Resident total. Estimates are that 5000 NR LL holders come back to hunt each year so those should be included in the NR category. I am writing to the commissioners to include those NR lifetime license holders in with the draw allotment. So if the draw is 24000, subtract the LL holders and then draw for 19,000 remaining tags. I encourage every resident to do so. We need to get a handle on the LL holders who live out of state.
> Non Resident 11,356 antlered
> Residents 31,418 antlered
> Total Tags issued 133,462 Resident and 49,359 for Non Resident.


22,000 tags issues to NR's. I think Legion said 29,000 but that was applications not tags issued. 

Wow I wasn't really trying to stir up a hornet's nest. 

The lifetime hunting fish tag is a pretty significant deal. I wish my state had one. Only way we can get a small game hunting license or fishing license as a lifetime here is if you have a permanent disability or are a disabled veteran. The license is free but only valid while you live in Colorado. 

The second I move out of my state all my applications and everything will treat me as a full non-resident. 

As for the Kansas non-resident hunting and fishing license, that's kind of a mess. I don't see much way to really solve it short of screwing over the people who bought one. I don't imagine most of the people on here take exception to that license being fine as a basic hunting license or for fishing but take exception on big game. Additionally I'm guessing people aren't as worried about the guy or person who grew up in the state for 30 years and then moved away. But I do believe that license specifically says you will be treated as a resident for all hunting and fishing purposes. Honestly I'd be a little mad if I spend all that money on the license and I was told that and then later on they wanted to recind a portion of it (Big Game)


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

SilentElk said:


> 22,000 tags issues to NR's. I think Legion said 29,000 but that was applications not tags issued.
> 
> Wow I wasn't really trying to stir up a hornet's nest.
> 
> ...


30 years ago residents had to apply in the draw to get a firearms tag. Didn't matter if you had a lifetime license or not. The same that NRs have to do today.


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

AintNoGriz said:


> Anyone still hunting ? I’ve got Monday and that might be all she wrote for me


Nah, they're all arguing about license sales.🤣


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

Merry Christmas Flair. Woooooh!!!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

flair said:


> Nah, they're all arguing about license sales.🤣


Well played😂✌🏼


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

LL holder and moved out of state. Come back every October to hunt for a week or two on Public Ground. Usually take a deer or two and several coyotes. This year I was very picky and weather wasn't cooperative and I am eating tag soup this year. Still haven't found a good recipe.

But by coming back to Kansas to deer hunt I left around a thousand dollars in the state and took away a very relaxing time. I saw 7 deer run over on the road. I get reports of deer poached and left about every week. 

Went to a 160 acre WIHA that the state pays for the privilege of use. While I sure from time to time a deer might cross it, there wasn't anything on the track of land. My Jack Russells covered it well and nothing taller then 6 inches to hide in. 

The hunting shows may be ruining it some and those hunting with bogus tags should be stopped but every Non Resident who plays by the rules isn't your enemy. 
OUTFITTERS AND GUIDES who bring in people from out of state to hunt with Tenet tags on public ground are your problem. (Have come across some)

Now for you cry babies you can come to Arkansas and buy a Nonresident tag for $350.00 and shoot 6 deer of which 2 have horns and two turkey tags right over the counter. We kill about 200,000 deer a year here and have over a million running all over the place and run over 25,000+ a year with cars. Come show us how it's done.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

legion_archery said:


> I'm talking tag&license sales of resident vs nonresident
> 
> as for taxes, yes residents pay taxes on things everyday..... the $$ we get off crops after our cut of the share croping barely covers the taxes for the year and about 50% of the time they don't cover the taxes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


so it is pretty much free to hunt , taxes are covered, no NR permit and no lease payments


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

Merry Christmas to everyone. Yes non residents to lol.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

legion_archery said:


> For everyone making a big deal about nonresident's ruining the hunting here is a question!
> 
> Have you ever hunted outside the state that you reside in??!
> 
> ...


No I do not hunt out of state nor have I ever. Born and raised in Kansas. Hunting here isnt what it used to be. A lot of people think its just the deer hunting that has been ruined for residents. But since the "lease" craze by outfitters and NR's its killed small game hunting too for us residents on private ground. Not much quail, squirrel or rabbit hunting anymore simply because you cant. Now public is so crowded there isnt much there either. I dont blame NR's for wanting to come here. I blame our state for allowing it.


----------



## rudy (Nov 26, 2004)

Here in missouri it’s very similar, tons of out of state hunters wanting to fill a tag. Leasing ground pounding public land etc.. When I go west elk hunting, I want to fill a tag and hunt public ground. Just part of it I guess, pros and cons of hunting. We always try to be polite, and leave the ground the same or better than when we set foot on it.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

I want to be clear. I have no malice or ill will towards NR hunters. Had an outfitter with a lease near me had a hunter with a bow issue. They had heard through the grapevine I had a press and tools. I got him fixed up with no charge and even offered to loan him a bow of mine if he had anymore problems. Some of these guys its a hunt of a lifetime and they saved for months, even years to come here. I wish them that are doing things the legal way success. I just hate that it has come down to money, the root of all evil.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Deerdummy said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone. Yes non residents to lol.


of course the non-residents are Merry, they done raked our herds clean and are home gettin fat😂

Just kidding except for you Karen non-resies…😂✌🏼


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went out this morning. Roads were icy from freezing rain last night. Didn’t have far to go but almost turned around . Got to my spot and got out of the truck and the wind was howling and almost went home. Got into stand and got into my body suit.

Had 6 does go by right at first light
Few minutes later 3 more does went sprinting across the wheat field
Few minutes later a small buck cut across the field. All the deer came from the same bedding area. 

Few minutes later here come 3 coyotes. I was trying to get them to come by as my finger had an itchy trigger. I kept making squeaking sounds to them but it was so windy they went by at 40 yards and they couldn’t hear me. I had no shots. All very healthy looking.
Saw 2 more does around 8:30.
Sat til 9. 

was planning on going out again tonight but frankly I don’t really want to haha.

No more chances to go out for me. Season over for this cat. Saw more bucks and deer this year than many other years. Lots of small bucks.

Saw the 2nd biggest deer of my life on 11-14. Shot over the back of a big buck on 11-15.

Already making plans for next year!


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Horrible year for me but I understand why. Neighbors killed 5 bucks that I was very familiar as they spent quite a bit of time on me. I only have 160 acres so I think it’s going to hurt for a couple years. They killed a 188”, (2) 180’s, 173” and a 155”. Heck they even missed a 10 pushing 175”. That deer used to live on me but has moved his core not too far though.


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

Wow please post pics. I've never heard of 3 180 plus and a 173 ever being shot in one year off one place. That is very amazing. How many acres do they have? I've lived and hunted Ks for almost 42 years and never heard of or seen that in one year.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

I may get out a few more times before the first but honestly with the quality of deer I’ve seen I’m just not excited. 
My wife was hounding me about getting a deer to have jerky and sticks made for the kids as they absolutely mow that stuff down. If the right situation presents itself I may try and take a doe but that sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Deerdummy said:


> Wow please post pics. I've never heard of 3 180 plus and a 173 ever being shot in one year off one place. That is very amazing. How many acres do they have? I've lived and hunted Ks for almost 42 years and never heard of or seen that in one year.


Me either. But posts like this is why people keep coming, then are disappointed. I may loose but I would be willing to bet that those deer shot won't score that. Need to see a score card along with pictures of the deer. They probably have not when through the drying period. I mean that is like 3 deer from one property in one year that might make the top 20 of all time archery kills. 180 inch deer are very rare giants.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

My buddy has still been going out even though he has nothing on cameras since rifleseason, takes his Kindle and reads, he said he enjoys the peace and quiet


----------



## Deerdummy (1 mo ago)

West maybe he meant weight and not inches. It amazes me how many hunters today think that 180s are just behind every tree. I do know how rare they are. The odds of 3 180 class and a 173 and a 175 being anywhere in Ks and getting shot is like winning both lotteries in the same day. Some guys need to take a course on scoring deer and not just saying a number to look like they are hunting a bunch of huge deer. Maybe his ground is next to a high fence operation.


----------



## billrv (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank You Kansas again, enjoyed every minute of the time I spent hunting this year especially, hunted early took a bit of a break for TKR in Nov (bad timing but much needed) recovered enough to catch some late season action had opportunities but chose not to take a few that will be good next year. As a long term NR I appreciate ALL of the Folks I have had the pleasure to meet and have been treated well mainly because I treat your Wonderful state as if it was my home. Thanks Again!!


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

This has been the worst year for me in a long time. The drought was and is still bad. I can only assume thats the lion's share of the problem this year. While I was out checking cameras yesterday I found 2 dead deer carcasses. Both stripped clean from coyotes and buzzards. No sign I could see of being shot but its hard to tell after critters have got to them. Both were slick heads. I had several pics of some decent bucks on camera during the rut but they were all at night. Had pics of does in the middle of the day but no bucks. I may sit a time or 2 in the extended for a big doe for the freezer but for the most part I am done until next October. Hopefully it wont be as dry and hot for the next one. Congrats to those that got it done this year.


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

Tag soup for me! But it was still a great hunt and a good time out in the prairie.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Took a beatin this season, but luck found me once again…😁✌🏼


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks like an old warrior Jerm. Congrats










A buck someone poached at the edge of the road by us at the end of last week. Of course they just took the antlers.










And ribs sticking up out of the ice on one of our ponds. The deer is upside down and the legs were either chewed off by coyotes or they're splayed out under the ice. As the pond was starting to refill about 6 weeks ago and while we still had EHD someone saw an antler sticking up out of the water and after they told me about it was too wet to drive back to go check it until the ground froze. The pond refilled before it froze and I may have to get a boat to check out what remains after the ice thaws. Not a good end to our season.


----------



## longbeard2212 (Nov 23, 2009)

Killed this one on a late season spot and stalk Dec 24th. 
Patience seldom goes unrewarded….🥶


----------

